# Night Time Shots Of Our Tubes Glowing -- Post Them Here!!



## Penchum

Share those night time tube love shots! Night time shots only! Its all about the GLOW. One line descriptions please! (See below) 1024x768 recommended.







 New MKII on the right, the old LDII++ on the left. Glowing pals in the night


----------



## Old Pa

This has already been done a couple of times. Search function, please.


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This has already been done a couple of times. Search function, please._

 

That's ok, the newer folks will love doing it for the first time.


----------



## dizzyorange

Is it considered cheating if they're lit with LEDS?


----------



## Penchum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dizzyorange* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is it considered cheating if they're lit with LEDS? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Not at all!


----------



## Afrikane

You can never have too much glow.


----------



## fraseyboy

Wo afrikane... What's all that blue plasma stuff around tha weird looking tubes on the right?


----------



## ruZZ.il

Little tubes, MAX sound


----------



## Skylab

Sorry I am not a great photographer:






 Keep the tube glow coming!


----------



## IceClass

Sheesh.
 I can only begin to imagine what you guys are like in front of a lit fireplace.


----------



## Penchum

Another MKII and LDII++ hanging out. The MKII is Zapping us with his super bright blue LED.


----------



## fraseyboy

I've posted them a couple of other threads but I can't NOT post them in a 'night time tubes glowing' thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 Little Dot MK II


----------



## Penchum

HD-650s and MKII Sharing a moment...It must be Love!


----------



## ethebull

Slow flash, slow flash w/ my finger over half the lamp (high tech eh?), no flash


----------



## Skylab

Gosh, I wish I could make my camera do that, it just doesn't have the flexibility. Here is the SP Extreme:


----------



## Gautama

The 6C19-p glow pretty nice here even in daylight!

 Also, sometimes I let my amp listen to the tunes so it knows how good of a job it is doing.


----------



## Kahuna

WooAudio6


----------



## Tech2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *IceClass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sheesh.
 I can only begin to imagine what you guys are like in front of a lit fireplace.



_

 

Who needs a fireplace when you have tubes?

 With fire, you get the glow and the heat.

 With tubes you get both of the above *PLUS* music.

 I'll take tubes, thank you.


----------



## Kahuna

And with the lights on...


----------



## hanalei mike

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kahuna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WooAudio6 




_

 

did you slow the shutter speed on this picture?
 my woo tubes don't get that bright.


----------



## ethebull

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kahuna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WooAudio6 




_

 

Yo daddy, I'm diggin' that 8 pointed LED saphire effect. Did you use a special filter for that?


----------



## Xoen

Here's one pic of my glowing tubes: 

 (LD MKIV SE left and LD II++ right)





 I'll post more soon!


----------



## Towert7

Hey guys and gals. I administer the Vacuum tube group on flickr. If any of you are using flickr, feel free to post them in that group!
Flickr: Vacuum Tubes


----------



## Towert7

*GE 5670W*




*WE 396A in Paradisea+*




*Woo WA6*


----------



## vcoheda

ahh. the sweet glow of tubes.


----------



## walls

My photography skills are crap. LOL!!


----------



## TKvC-SainT

Already posted this in another thread, but I figure there´s no harm posting it here too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 My old L D Mk4, no post-processing of the pic. Will be putting up more pics when my new Mk4SE gets here


----------



## Glowing-Tube

Hi

 Picture one home build Otl headpone-amp, using 6AS7G/12AT7 tubes.

 Picture two, also a home build amp, for my speakers 14 tubes!


----------



## Kahuna

Yes, I did increase the exposure (by keeping the shutter open longer and mirror locked up) and used an electronic release. The image was shot in manual mode.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hanalei mike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_did you slow the shutter speed on this picture?
 my woo tubes don't get that bright._


----------



## Kahuna

No special filter, that is a side effect (I believe) of a slightly longer than normal exposure.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ethebull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yo daddy, I'm diggin' that 8 pointed LED saphire effect. Did you use a special filter for that?_


----------



## xnothingpoetic




----------



## M0T0XGUY




----------



## M0T0XGUY

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xnothingpoetic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[IM]http://img86.imageshack.us/img86/751/img4497copyjg4.jpg[/IM]_

 

Those tubes are backlit with LED's, right? Nice picture regardless.


----------



## scott_d_m

Got one shot of my ear+ hd2 before the battery died.


----------



## xnothingpoetic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *M0T0XGUY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those tubes are backlit with LED's, right? Nice picture regardless._

 

Yup- under lit actually.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys and gals. I administer the Vacuum tube group on flickr. If any of you are using flickr, feel free to post them in that group!
Flickr: Vacuum Tubes_

 

I just spent 40 minutes "strolling" through this gallery of photos of "The Vacuum Tube". It seemed like no time at all. What most fascinates me about this collection of 130 photos is all of the facets of the Vacuum Tube that they highlight. What a wonderful gallery it is! Well worth a leisurely stroll through.

 I believe you all might enjoy this video of a french amateur radio operator making his own vacuum tubes. Much like the flickr photos, it's as interesting for what it show about the artisan as it is for what it shows about the vacuum tube.

MAKE: Blog: Make your own vacuum tubes?


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just spent 40 minutes "strolling" through this gallery of photos of "The Vacuum Tube". It seemed like no time at all. What most fascinates me about this collection of 130 photos is all of the facets of the Vacuum Tube that they highlight. What a wonderful gallery it is! Well worth a leisurely stroll through.

 I believe you all might enjoy this video of a french amateur radio operator making his own vacuum tubes. Much like the flickr photos, it's as interesting for what it show about the artisan as it is for what it shows about the vacuum tube.

MAKE: Blog: Make your own vacuum tubes?_

 

Thanks so much for that video link! It's terrific. I have never known of any one building their own vacuum tubes. Wow oh wow. And the guy does it in his sport coat... classic!


----------



## d-cee




----------



## santacore

Not my head amp, but a nice tube shot.


----------



## Sture




----------



## Blackmore




----------



## Gautama




----------



## slwiser




----------



## rhythmdevils

From the Mayberry Meet:

 FrankCooter's DIY Masterpiece (see meet impressions for details)
















 And Voltron's Demonic SDS-XLR:


----------



## MontyPythizzle

OOPS, starting a fire here:









 Yes, it is a Mavica with a floppy drive.
 The focus is horrible.


----------



## yuckymucky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhythmdevils* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_From the Mayberry Meet:
 FrankCooter's DIY Masterpiece (see meet impressions for details)
[IMGhttp://img513.imageshack.us/img513/6219/mayberryonacid1sr9.jpg[/IMG]
[IMGhttp://img513.imageshack.us/img513/6219/mayberryonacid1sr9.6991faebf2.jpg[/IMG]
[IMGhttp://img337.imageshack.us/img337/9630/mayberryonacid2lr6.jpg[/IMG]
 And Voltron's Demonic SDS-XLR:
[IMGhttp://img219.imageshack.us/img219/6215/mayberryonacid6el2.jpg[/IMG]_

 

Those are awesome pictures! I think that I have a new wallpaper for my work machine now.


----------



## Capunk

I wouldn't listen to something demonic at night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Nice pics btw.


----------



## fl00r

Here are my shots in the Darkvoice 336i


----------



## rodentmacbeastie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xnothingpoetic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Does it sound better or different to you with the green LEDs? LOL! Seriously though, observing color psychology makes a difference in the way our body perceives things and operates. I went to school for marketing(l realized I would not do well because I have a conscience, so I became an interior designer and lacquer finisher). From 15 years experience and thousand of dollars in education I learned the obvious. 

 A yellow(sun) room envokes energy and thought and will make you think too much, red one evokes higher blood pressure and thus heightened emotions like anger and romance(pale skinned people when excited), orange(fire) will screw your mind into overload, blue(sky and water) is cheery and light footed promotes energy, green(foliage) is relaxing and soothing, brown(earth) too is relaxing and solidifying, dark blue and black(night) create a sense of power, fear, and authority over others. For the most part these are developed from social and environmental influence ingrained in our brains and can differ depending on where you come from. For example, I hear that in China red is the soothing color. 

 You cannot disregard a few million years of evolution starting from the days when communication was primitive and we depended on our senses a lot more. Red cheeks, lips, and noses told it was time to mate or to fight for the right to mate. This is why women where make-up and a Ferrari should be red. Green is soothing and relaxing and is why most hospital interiors are paint a light green or white with a subtle green hue. Proven fact that weight lifters can lift more and longer in a blue room. Beige and light brown are standard colors if you want to sell a house because the earths comfort is universal. Dracula and high priced lawyers where dark blue and black to exert power over and fear into their rivals. Orange is used in most construction and warning sign because contact with fire is universally bad to all creatures on this planet. Green and light blue represents life and from the sky, water, and plants necessary for our survival. And the one color almost all civilizations lust for is yellow. For yellow is the sun and all life on earth comes from it. It radiates and energizes the surface of the planet and without it we would all die. Great for stimulating though and activity, bad for a baby's bedroom or any bedroom. This may also explain man's constant pursuit of gold and why it is always been of value even when there was no money! 

 So from this we can understand why manufacturers use different colors for their products. Coke will never change their logo and that is not an accident, as well as marks like Pepsi(complimentary colors), Campbell's soup will always have the same four colors, Limos are black, Italian cars are red, US money is green, and so on and so on... A product can sell, taste, and even sound better if it colored well. No it does not change the sound, it changes your perception of the sound. 

 Snake oil, think about it... If you are going to but a portable amp and it came in five colors, blood red, sky blue, sage green, walnut brown, or flat black which one would you choose and why. Most men go black because it looks mean and powerful. Women generally would go green or blue because it comforts them, brown is typically avoided because it is just too ordinary and red would be selected by those who want to get noticed. 

 So now keep an open mind about this, remember that the sound is always present, we just perceive it differently. A black amp to most will sound more powerful, a red one will bring euphoric emotions to light, blue, green and brown will be a more natural, smooth and liquid presentation. This is all due to the way you senses react to that color without you ever knowing. Hence why people have a favorite color. I will not even get into the favorite number thing! 

 So really, if you can switch off you LED and brainwashing for a minute and open your mind to new(actually very old) ideas, please tell me if you can hear a difference between orange tubes and green tubes. Have you ever thought why Audio manufacturers have gone from red and orange LEDs for their displays to blue ones? Yes it is a market trend, but why? Because hundreds of millions of dollars are spent every year fine tuning products' colors so you enjoy them more. Most good interior designers, marketing reps, philosophers, sociology profs, and psychologists and they will tell you the effects of color on our body's physiology, not just preference. Red really does make your heart race and blood pressure rise! Dark blue "power suits" are worn for a reason. Ever wondered why 90% of the worlds police and military dress uniforms are dark blue? Ever wondered why the cop in dark blue will ticket a red car over a blue one? Why red cars look fast standing still? Why sitting in front of a nice orange and red glowing fireplace gets you into the mood? 

 So if you want the tailor the sound of you stereo, start with the color of your room!


----------



## slwiser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rodentmacbeastie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 So if you want the tailor the sound of you stereo, start with the color of your room!_

 

I really enjoyed this post...thanks


----------



## xnothingpoetic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rodentmacbeastie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does it sound better or different to you with the green LEDs? LOL! Seriously though, observing color psychology makes a difference in the way our body perceives things and operates. I went to school for marketing(l realized I would not do well because I have a conscience, so I became an interior designer and lacquer finisher)

 *snip*_

 

Really? I'm actually moving away from designing and going into marketing because I _don't _have an conscience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 I actually didn't build the amp, and if the color choice was mine, i'd put an LED in there to enhance the natural color of the tubes. If anything, I find warmer colors have a big calming effect on _me_, so if the tubes looked like the other ones in this thread- with the long exposures- it might play a roll on the perceived sound.

 LED rolling time?

 Also spot on with the green being calm. I went to a Japaneses garden, and everything was green- no colors. They even close in the fall and winter seasons. The guy who worked there said places like those are where the monks or whoever, would go to meditate and things like that.

 I really enjoyed your post and it is very deep and touches on many things and brings up so many _other _things in which i'm sure one could write books on- and probably has.


----------



## Eokboy

SOHA


----------



## Towert7

Lovely pictures everyone!
 Simply beautiful!


----------



## Hoppergrass

total darkness




 darkness while waving a flashlight over




 massive tube


----------



## hanalei mike

[/IMG][/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## jude

My Ray Samuels Audio Raptor at night.


----------



## hanalei mike

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 My Ray Samuels Audio Raptor at night.






_

 

that's hot.


----------



## Joshatdot

Very Slight Flash





 No Flash


----------



## BigStig

Little Dot MK II. My first tube amp, 1 week old. LOVE IT.

 Shot with my wife's Sony point-and-shoot on 'Night' mode (no flash). I'm itching to bust out my Nikon D70 DSLR and macro lens and do some insane close-ups of the tubes. So pretty, it's almost naughty.


----------



## bluemoon

All of those are amazing, it makes me want a tube amp more!


----------



## SoundGoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gautama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 The 6C19-p glow pretty nice here even in daylight!

*Also, sometimes I let my amp listen to the tunes so it knows how good of a job it is doing.*_

 

That makes me laugh! Kinda one of the What type things


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoundGoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That makes me laugh! Kinda one of the What type things
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Haha, that's funny!


----------



## streaml1ne




----------



## TKvC-SainT

I feel I need to revive this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So here it goes, some pics just taken, in total darkness...

 Little Dot Mk4SE (E-H 6H30PI + WE 408A)




 Crazy long exposure time, think this one was 13 seconds. No postprocessing.

 Right side half of the tubes.




 This one was more like 5 to 8 seconds exposure. Again no processing.


----------



## jgonino

Singlepower PPX3 GE 6GU7 tube Closeup


----------



## sunseeker888

I'm cheating because this is my 1961 speaker amp. But the thread title is Our Tubes so, here it goes (until my LD MKII comes heeh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Skylab

HA! I discovered how to do this on my camera! WooHoo! Just took some nice new pics


----------



## kokohore

ASL MG-Head OTL MkIII DT


----------



## Towert7

Wow, glad to see so many pictures being added!

 Skylab, that first picture is really wild. Is the center tube backlit?


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, glad to see so many pictures being added!

 Skylab, that first picture is really wild. Is the center tube backlit?_

 

No, no backlighting, that is coming from the tube itself! The center tube is a 6HU6/EM87 "Magic Eye" tube. It was mainly used as a tuning indicator, but it can also be used as a sort of output level indicator, which it is in this design. And it sure is cool looking!


----------



## Towert7

Oh my, that's amazing. I've never seen something like it before.


----------



## tomb

Hmm ... some of you seem surprised at the tube led's on ruZZ.il's and xnothingpoetic's Millett MAXes. However, LED backlighting is a long tradition with the Millett Hybrid and now the Millett MAX:






















 There's more at the Build Gallery on the MAX website: MAX.


----------



## pomme de terre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rodentmacbeastie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I went to school for marketing(l realized I would not do well because I have a conscience, so I became an interior designer and lacquer finisher)._

 

 Quote:


 So if you want the tailor the sound of you stereo, start with the color of your room! 
 

Haha funny post and very insightful. Great read 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very nice pics in this thread too, makes me jealous


----------



## Zodduska

best i could do with my phone


----------



## djork




----------



## Towert7

Nice glow on those djork.


----------



## mrarroyo




----------



## Mazuki




----------



## Skylab

Great shot, Mike! What power tubes are those in the 337? I know they are EF80's in back


----------



## Mazuki

The power tubes are GE 6AS7GAs. According to the datasheet, they're electrically identical to the 6ASG7s, except they're in the 6080 package.


----------



## Skylab

Right, I thought so. I have a pair of those but never used them, since I'm fond of the coke-bottle "ST" shape of the 6AS7G.

 Beautiful picture, though!


----------



## Wildsurfer

I wish I knew better how to take night shots...


----------



## joneeboi

My Millett MAX


----------



## scott_d_m

Some very excellent photography. Nice job joneeboi.


----------



## petrie

Enigma w/o load:







 Enigma w/ load and 323 engaged:






 One large Merc Vapor tube used as a rectifier for elevator systems.


----------



## Skylab

WOW.


----------



## piotr z

so that's my Woo4


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *petrie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One large Merc Vapor tube used as a rectifier for elevator systems.




_

 

What! looks like something out of a horror movie!


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What! looks like something out of a horror movie!_

 

Haha, no mad scientist should be without one!


----------



## Olev

Here are two shots of my brand new Little Dot MK IV SE.


----------



## Penchum

Little-Dot MKIII





 Little-Dot MKIII with 6H30PI Golds




 Closer shot of the 6H30PI Golds


----------



## webghost

Little Dot MK IVse with TUNG-SOL 5687 and Mullard M8161 (sound great but glows not much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)



 selfmade stereo level indicator with ECC83 and EM83


----------



## Towert7

Again, not exactly night time, but it captures the lovely glow of the three tubes:


----------



## magnetiq




----------



## mikeymad

Okay... Here are some old shots I had around. I will try to shoot some new ones to really get into the glow of things.....

 ES-1 







 WA6:







 A 300B in the WA5








 The 300B's in the WA5








 The 300B's in the Cary 300SEI







 Just happpy to see my ES-1 glow again:






 Cheers,


----------



## Skylab

WOW! Beautiful shots of those 300B's. Nice.


----------



## Towert7

Nice pictures.


----------



## G-man

very nice, i especially like the 4rth one. I dont know why, but to me the 2nd last one looks like there is smoke inside the tube.


----------



## atbglenn

My PrimaLuna Prologue 2 Speaker Amp






 Closeup of KT88


----------



## vvanrij

What is that blue blasma? Is that real??


----------



## atbglenn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vvanrij* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is that blue blasma? Is that real??_

 

It's called Fluorescence- It is most noticeable in power tubes and is the product of electron bombardment of the glass taking place within the tube.


----------



## tommy_uk77

anyone know where to get this tube amp?


----------



## G-man

all i could find about it. seems about 8 ish years old, so may not be available any more

Translated version of http://www.hifi.ebox.pt/edicoes/novohifi/imprimirDesenvolvimento.asp?artigo=456&site=3&revi sta=8


----------



## atbglenn

Here is a night time shot of my Nixie Tube Clock. The clock uses very rare Philips ZM1040 Nixies.
 Taken with my Nikon D40 with an 8 second exposure. Aperture set at f8


----------



## hippiefahrzeug

Here's my humble contribution...


----------



## vvanrij

Awesome new pictures


----------



## Akabeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tomb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm ... some of you seem surprised at the tube led's on ruZZ.il's and xnothingpoetic's Millett MAXes. However, LED backlighting is a long tradition with the Millett Hybrid and now the Millett MAX:




_

 

Woah that blue led light is just awesome man... Reminds me of computer case led lights


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What! looks like something out of a horror movie!_

 

Or expect to see a basket attached at the bottom giving rides to the little people (fairies in Ireland) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wonder how that tube is changed and how much it costs ?

 Peete.


----------



## Golden Monkey

You guys are killing me...I want a tube amp!


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just spent 40 minutes "strolling" through this gallery of photos of "The Vacuum Tube". It seemed like no time at all. What most fascinates me about this collection of 130 photos is all of the facets of the Vacuum Tube that they highlight. What a wonderful gallery it is! Well worth a leisurely stroll through.

 I believe you all might enjoy this video of a french amateur radio operator making his own vacuum tubes. Much like the flickr photos, it's as interesting for what it show about the artisan as it is for what it shows about the vacuum tube.

MAKE: Blog: Make your own vacuum tubes?_

 

Absolutely fascinating....no wonder the art of the craft is almost lost, the knowledge needed runs the gamut from skilled glass blower to mechanical engineering to electrical engineering.......list is large. Someone should archive this guys entire knowledge of the process...

 I can't imagine what start up costs would be for a company thinking of mass producing tubes again. No wonder the earth is scoured for old machinery capable of this type of thing...I hope I don't see the end of tube production in my lifetime....although we'll most likely run out of certain NOS types in the next 25 years...

 Peete.


----------



## billbillw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hippiefahrzeug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my humble contribution...



_

 

Don't be so humble. That's a very nicely composed shot.


----------



## mikeymad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You guys are killing me...I want a tube amp!_

 


 Ah.... Come to the dark (er... glowing) side....

 Cheers,


----------



## keanej6

took this tonight and i thought it came out pretty good (for me)


----------



## nsx_23

I'm fascinated by tubes.

 But are they very difficult to maintain? I'd love to get something simple to start off with.


----------



## Skylab

No, not really difficult to maintain. Try it, you'll like it


----------



## nsx_23

Need a set of decent headphones first though

 *Starts hunting for HD650s in FS section.


----------



## pabbi1




----------



## atbglenn

Closeup of 5V4 rectifier filament


----------



## breakfastchef

Sophia Electric 'Princess' 274b rectifier tube in a Woo Audio WA6 SE amp.


----------



## atbglenn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *breakfastchef* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sophia Electric 'Princess' 274b rectifier tube in a Woo Audio WA6 SE amp.




_

 

Nice!!!!! I want one!!


----------



## Towert7

Cool picture breakfastchef, though I would have cropped off the bottom a little bit.


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *keanej6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_took this tonight and i thought it came out pretty good (for me)_

 

It did come out very good keanej6. Nice picture.


----------



## rhythmdevils

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kokohore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




_

 

that perfectly captures the way i feel about the bright blue LED's


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *breakfastchef* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sophia Electric 'Princess' 274b rectifier tube in a Woo Audio WA6 SE amp.




_

 

Magic!


----------



## nsx_23

Hmm, so whats a AFFORDABLE but decent entry into the world of tubes?


----------



## breakfastchef

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm, so whats a AFFORDABLE but decent entry into the world of tubes?_

 

Non-DIY tube amps like Little Dot (Little-Tube) and DarkVoice are great values. They can be purchased on eBay.


----------



## Skylab

Yes, I can personally recommend the Eddie Current Lunch-Box II and the Darkvoice 336i or SE as good, affordable tube headphone amps.


----------



## manofmathematics

Allow me to second Skylab on the Darkvoice recommendation. I'm currently using the 336se with my RS1's and it is fabulous.


----------



## Palantiri7

Okay, so first tubed anything that I own (posted elsewhere, but what the heck):


----------



## fhissataka

Here's a pic of my Glow Amp One:






 Unfortunately, the Mullards on the back don't glow that much...


----------



## Towert7

Cool picture Palantiri7


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fhissataka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's a pic of my Glow Amp One:
_

 

Well, it certainly lives up to its name. Nice picture.


----------



## nikongod

The LED's are part of the circuit.
 my camera is half of a pile of s***.


----------



## Palantiri7

Looks like interstellar space!


----------



## atbglenn

Nikon,

 It looks like your camera has a hundreds of hot pixels. I've never seen so many. Cool picture.


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *atbglenn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nikon,

 It looks like your camera has a hundreds of hot pixels. I've never seen so many. Cool picture._

 

I've had old P&S's that looked like that. Well, if you left it on it's default settings. Put it on a tripod and put it in manual mode, and it will help.


----------



## atbglenn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nikongod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 The LED's are part of the circuit.
 my camera is half of a pile of s***._

 

Looks like it could have come the center of that cloud in the first Star Trek movie


----------



## Denny Crane

[/IMG]

 My contribution.


----------



## jordanross

Nice B&W with highlights, Denny...


----------



## Jare

I just took a couple of shots of my ld mkIII. Quite quickly arranged lighting there, but i'll take the better shots with better lighting and background next time. Gotta do something to that bright blue led too...


----------



## Towert7

I'm wonder what a very directional lighting from the top right to the bottom left, with very low brightness compared to the tubes but still enough to give ambient lighting would look like. I bet it would look interesting.


----------



## Ferrari




----------



## Svirre

Here is my DV332 glowing in the dark:


----------



## Gollie

Looking through this thread never gets old.


----------



## tommy_uk77

here you go







rl]


----------



## Saso

A "dusk time" shot of my Earmax:


----------



## raffy

My Raptor at night:


----------



## mikeymad

a little longer exposure time raffy.....

 pretty good pick of the red ring of death though... 

 Cheers,


----------



## mikeymad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tommy_uk77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_here you go







rl]_

 


 Nice pic... it looks like a Lite Brite I played with as a kid.....

 Cheers


----------



## atbglenn

Here's a re post of my PrimaLuna Prologue 2 (4 KT88's, 2 12ax7's, 2 12au7's


----------



## crzystng




----------



## lisnalee




----------



## oldson

i own an SS amp, and i find all this thread a little bit sad!!!!!
 i am not jealous
 i am not 
 not one little bit.......................NO!
 well maybe an incy wincy, microscopic BIT!


----------



## Towert7

Western Electric JW-2C51


----------



## That dude

My Darkvoice DV332


----------



## Towert7

nice!


----------



## That dude

^Thanks!

 Photos are taken using a Canon G10.


----------



## Lil' Knight




----------



## cafe zeenuts

LD Mk VI: Tubes 5998 and 6sl7


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Here's my putrid contribution......bad cam with no exposure control (soon getting a better cam ).....it's an all tube power amp. I did use a tripod since I have the shakes worse than a skid row wino.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Peete.


----------



## chews89

Hey crzystng, is that a LDI+ ?


----------



## cristox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chews89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey crzystng, is that a LDI+ ?_

 

Yes, it is.
 Beautiful...


----------



## Towert7




----------



## atbglenn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_

_

 

Is that a Valve Art 274B rectifier? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## fault151

Here's my contribution. Its a millet max case. Originally designed by Mr Majestic. I just adapted it to suit my needs and the colour scheme.


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *atbglenn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that a Valve Art 274B rectifier? If so, how do you like it?_

 

It's a Shuguang. Not sure how I'm liking it yet. I need more time to compare it to the Sovtek 5U4G.


----------



## TheBigHead




----------



## Fido2

*"Here's my putrid contribution......bad cam with no exposure control (soon getting a better cam ).....it's an all tube power amp. I did use a tripod since I have the shakes worse than a skid row wino.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" Peete*

 LOL! I hear you my man. I shake like a puppy shi**in' a peach seed myself..haahaha

 Beautiful amps BTW fellas


----------



## kokohore

SP Extreme, 5814a and 6AS7Gs


----------



## danmagicman7

Probably one of the best photo creations I've made...i think this looks really cool.


----------



## atbglenn

Nice shot. The star effect on the LED looks cool


----------



## chews89

danmagicman! That looks wicked as! Awesome shot!


----------



## scott_d_m




----------



## Pricklely Peete

Here's some follow ups with the better camera....photographer I'm not.....used a tripod otherwise it's look like a giant blur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Winged SEDs background/Sylvania 6SN7GTB + Sylvania Blk Pl 12AT7 foreground






 Neat Plasma reflection........(whatever that blue stuff is )






 Peete.


----------



## les_garten

Hello,
 Pic of my DV 337SE. (2) Amperex EF80 Bugle Boyz in the background with (2) RCA JAN CRC 6AS7G's up front.. Hold down Ctrl key and tap plus or minus to Zoom in/Out. Or Hold in Ctrl key and scroll Mouse wheel front or Back to Zoom IN/OUT. Enjoy...










 .


----------



## berzzzz




----------



## Zodduska




----------



## Zodduska




----------



## Pricklely Peete

That mesh plate rec looks awesome......

 Great photos gents.......danmagicman7...that's an extraordinary shot....you have an eye for that kind of thing. Would you happen to have a Hi rez 1680 x 1050 or better of that one ? I'd like to use it as my desktop background 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks !

 Peete.


----------



## Snacks

Nice pictures!


----------



## Zerius

do different tubes glow different colors? how come in the millet staving student the tubes glowed blue at the bottom?


----------



## patton713MW

MillettMAXs and MiniMAXs have LEDs installed under the tubes, so they can glow any color the builder wants. Typically, a tube will glow orange.


----------



## john_jcb

Here are a couple of shots from my amp. The tubes are 6AS7G's from Sovtek.







 A little closer


----------



## Sw33t.Shuga.Ray

props to woo audio owners!!!!
 Imma gonna starve myself to get one now...thanks ...not!


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *john_jcb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here are a couple of shots from my amp. The tubes are 6AS7G's from Sovtek.
_

 

Hi,
 What amp? Looks like a house of Mirrors!!


 .


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *john_jcb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here are a couple of shots from my amp. The tubes are 6AS&G's from Sovtek.





_

 

woot ^
 I've never seen an amp with 12 tubes.


----------



## vcoheda

^^ cool.


----------



## john_jcb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi,
 What amp? Looks like a house of Mirrors!!


 ._

 

It is a pair of Atma-Sphere MA-1 MkII.2 amps. Here is a daytime photo.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *john_jcb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is a pair of Atma-Sphere MA-1 MkII.2 amps. Here is a daytime photo.




_

 

Wow! Thanx for that shot!


 .


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *john_jcb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is a pair of Atma-Sphere MA-1 MkII.2 amps. [/IMG]_

 


*[size=xx-large]DROOL![/size]*


----------



## les_garten

I'm sure one of the 7 deadly sins is working it's way into my brain at this point...


 .


----------



## David_N

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm sure one of the 7 deadly sins is working it's way into my brain at this point...


 ._

 

Ditto, Wow! Thats a serious piece of hardware


----------



## Hayduke

Imagine having to replace all those tubes!$!$!


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hayduke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




 Imagine having to replace all those tubes!$!$!_

 

Hmmm, let's see, 28 Western Electric NOS 421a's at $150-$175 ea. = $4900.

 Thank God it uses Cheap Tubes!
 .


----------



## john_jcb

If they all had to be replaced it would a little over $800. Luckily they can be swapped out one at a time if need be. I have had them for about 5 years with no failures to date.

 28 6AS7G @ $24/tube = $672
 8 6SN7GT @ $19/tube = $152


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *john_jcb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If they all had to be replaced it would a little over $800. Luckily they can be swapped out one at a time if need be. I have had them for about 5 years with no failures to date.

 28 6AS7G @ $24/tube = $672
 8 6SN7GT @ $19/tube = $152_

 



 I was being a little tongue in cheeck, but not much. If I had those Amps, I would look at them and constantly wonder how 421a's sound in them. I have a DV 337SE that only takes (2) and I'm always wondering! I've got 5998's in it presently.


 .


----------



## Skylab

You can get RCA 6AS7G's for way less than $24/tube. But do they have to be matched?


----------



## David_N

Do you need to remove clothing after half an hour of listening to keep cool around that?


----------



## john_jcb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can get RCA 6AS7G's for way less than $24/tube. But do they have to be matched?_

 

They do not need to be matched luckily. The tubes currently are Sovtek and I would wonder if there would be any changes if manufacturers were mixed? I have not had to change any tubes yet so all is unknown.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *john_jcb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They do not need to be matched luckily. The tubes currently are Sovtek and I would wonder if there would be any changes if manufacturers were mixed? I have not had to change any tubes yet so all is unknown._

 


 Yeah I wouldn't mix manufacturers - it would function fine I'm sure, but not sure what it would get you. The thing to do would be to buy out all the RCA's from someone like Antique Electronic Supply where you can get RCA 6AS7G's for $5 if you are willing to buy them used. 

 IMHO, the RCA is highly superior to the Sovtek. And that is such an undoubtedly wonderful amp - it would be awesome to hear how it sounds with RCA's. I'm sure it would be even better with Tung-Sol 5998's, but as you indicate, that is a little cost prohibitive...


----------



## m0ofassa

lovely thread. Will probably browse it again later.


----------



## Towert7

Wow, so many vacuum tubes in that one piece of equipment!


----------



## chews89




----------



## Kitarist

So many beautiful photos!!!


----------



## beez

i wish my head direct EF1 glowed more, all these amps are beautiful


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *beez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i wish my head direct EF1 glowed more, all these amps are beautiful_

 

I bet your EF1 would make a nice glow. The thing is, most of these pictures are long exposures, so it looks like they are glowing much more than they really are.


----------



## sclamb

A couple of my WA6SE with the Sophia Princess 274B and RCA 6fd7:











 Simon


----------



## CrazyRay

WA6 SE with Sophia Princess


----------



## cheemo

That Sophia tube is massive! Great pics btw.


----------



## Skylab

Yeah the Sophia Princess - it sure looks nice. Need to try one.


----------



## Rob T

This thread kicks *****!

 I feel silly for saying this, but looking at these pictures makes me want to buy a tube amp over SS just for the looks alone!


----------



## Kitarist

Yep it does!!!


----------



## Maxvla

[size=xx-small]Edge manip of 1st pic[/size]











 Not bad for a 3.2mp point and shoot Canon A410.


----------



## atbglenn




----------



## Oskari




----------



## Alpha 1 Omega

this thread is makes me happy.


----------



## Zodduska

mooooreee


----------



## Towert7

cool!


----------



## zombie1210




----------



## LordofDoom

Long shot of the desk with lights on-->






 Tube shots with lights off-->


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Here are some better pics of what I had posted earlier but using a new Canon digital....












 Man that cyclops blue LED is bright. There is another one just like it on the outboard Power Transformer's chassis (not pictured).

 Two shots of a LD MK III using 6H30Pi power tubes (grid resistor mod to run the 6H30's)











 Peete.


----------



## les_garten

Hi Peete,
 You could shoot them again with Closed down aperture and cover the LED with Electrical Tape. Also "Film" ISO speed as slow as possible.

 .


----------



## cristox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here are some better pics of what I had posted earlier but using a new Canon digital...._

 

Man, now i know that dont want to buy a new canon digital.
 No diss, but that image quality is bad.

 It doesnt do justice to the very nice amp :-D


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cristox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Man, now i know that dont want to buy a new canon digital.
 No diss, but that image quality is bad.

 It doesnt do justice to the very nice amp :-D_

 

1) I don't think Peete is a Pro Photographer
 2) Judging a Camera by the performance of the guy holding it is a non-starter
 3) Pretty well established that low light performance is much better on Most Canon Cameras than Nikons
 4) Those Images are hosted at Photobucket and it appears there is some type of resampling/compression being done to serve them out on the web
 5) Because EXIF info is not available on those PIX, you have no idea what settings were used to shoot the PIX, blaming the Camera when you have no Info is a non-starter.
 6) Did I mention, I don't think Peete is a Pro Photographer

 and finally:

 7) I own a Nikon, and I thought his PIX were pretty good.

 .


----------



## Pricklely Peete

I'm just scratching the surface with this thing...give me film and it's a different story. 

 Photo bucket does do some heavy compression as the originals were over 6 megs each reduced to 1/6 th that resolution so it lost a ton of detail...what can you do...and besides Les is correct I'm a amateur by anyone's metric with a camera.

 Still compared to what I had posted before with an old Kodak 2 mega pixel POS these newer ones are miles better. 

 Thanks for the tips Les. I did have the ISO set at 80 for a couple of shots and I was messing around with various levels of lighting/exposure compensation etc and did not use the tripod which I very clearly should have. I just wanted to take a mess of pics in a hurry as usual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete.


----------



## linuxworks

my minimax:


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm just scratching the surface with this thing...give me film and it's a different story. 

 Photo bucket does do some heavy compression as the originals were over 6 megs each reduced to 1/6 th that resolution so it lost a ton of detail...what can you do...and besides Les is correct I'm a amateur by anyone's metric with a camera.

 Still compared to what I had posted before with an old Kodak 2 mega pixel POS these newer ones are miles better. 

 Thanks for the tips Les. I did have the ISO set at 80 for a couple of shots and I was messing around with various levels of lighting/exposure compensation etc and did not use the tripod which I very clearly should have. I just wanted to take a mess of pics in a hurry as usual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete._

 

If you got those PICs without a Tripod, well call me amazed! But don't call me late for Dinner! And these were light years ahead of your last ones ehhh? 

 The High ISO and/or Low light performance of the Canons usually beat out the Nikons handily much to my Chagrin, because I like to do low light shots.


 .


----------



## atbglenn

Peete,

 Your pictures look fine. Better than some others I've seen posted here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glenn


 P.S. Hand held shots? Pretty damn good!


----------



## Max F

Looks like very high iso and hand held. 

 Don't make this into a Canon vs Nikon or Digital vs Film vs Analog vs PC vs Mac thread, please!


----------



## linuxworks

tip for those having noise issues (color blotches, chroma noise):

 neatimage.com has a free demo. its usable as freeware if you don't want to buy it. (noise ninja is another but does not have a full functioning demo mode).

 even though I shoot at base iso, I still live with neatimage to get the last bit of color noise down.

 (nikon has luma noise not chroma and its harder to fix. canon has more luma noise and so its a lot easier to fix).

 fwiw.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *linuxworks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my minimax:


_

 

Hey Linuxworks,
 What manufacturer makes your TRS in your box here? Is it isolated from the Box? As far as the LEDs are concerned with the Tube sockets, it's kinda like Cotton Candy to me. When I first saw them, I went kewl, now I'm kinda like, don't think I would like it in the long run. just me tho, YMMV of course.

 A suggestion though.

 I'm plannin' a 6 Board B22. Each board has 2 LEDs. I thginkin' Amber, so that when it's boxed up, it will look like tube glow through the Heat Vents. Your Mullett I'll bet would be Sharp with Amber LEDs. They would work with the Tube Glow.

 Just my .02

 CTRL ] 
 send brk

 .


----------



## linuxworks

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Linuxworks,
 What manufacturer makes your TRS in your box here? Is it isolated from the Box?_

 

yes, its isolated. go to the minimax website (beezar.com) and I just used the BOM parts.

  Quote:


 As far as the LEDs are concerned with the Tube sockets, it's kinda like Cotton Candy to me. When I first saw them, I went kewl, now I'm kinda like, don't think I would like it in the long run. just me tho, YMMV of course. 
 

if you install them, you can use them. or turn them off. if you don't install them, you have only 1 option (lol).

 the leds under my tubes are bright red but the 3rd center post led is a 'slow color change' led from ebay/HK. can't find them in the US but they are very cheap in china and as long as you use only 1, its a neat effect. if you use more than 1, they go out of sync and it looks bad that way (imo).

  Quote:


 I'm plannin' a 6 Board B22. Each board has 2 LEDs. I thginkin' Amber, so that when it's boxed up, it will look like tube glow through the Heat Vents. Your Mullett I'll bet would be Sharp with Amber LEDs. They would work with the Tube Glow. 
 

I don't wear a mullet. my hair is short, fwiw (lol!)

 on my b22, I picked simple green leds and didn't go nuts on colors. I've seen people go out of control on the + and - rail leds and it just looks gawdy to me (on the b22, that is). I picked green since green matches the pc boards and also green means 'things are ok'. red is 'danger, warning' and I prefer to avoid red leds on things that are more of a go/no-go status or health indicator. my eye can spot if 1 led is out - it doesn't need to be color coded to help in debugging.

 I also have toyed with using the leds in the minimax as TUNING INDICATORS! if your bias or pot setting for the output buffers isn't in range, I was thinking of changing colors on the led (using a 3 or 4 wire rgb style led and a microcontroller). still might do that - that way you can glance over and if things are 'the right color' then you are in spec. if a bias goes too high or low, my controller would change that tube's color and the operator would notice it! just an idea, though.


----------



## cristox

Ok, sorry.
 Didnt want to be rude.

 Here are mine:





 Shot with Caplio R4 at 2009-03-23





 Shot with Caplio R4 at 2009-03-23





 Shot with Caplio R4 at 2009-03-23





 Shot with Caplio R4 at 2009-03-23

 Little Dot 1+ with Sylvania 408a Gold.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *linuxworks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yes, its isolated. go to the minimax website (beezar.com) and I just used the BOM parts.



 if you install them, you can use them. or turn them off. if you don't install them, you have only 1 option (lol).

 the leds under my tubes are bright red but the 3rd center post led is a 'slow color change' led from ebay/HK. can't find them in the US but they are very cheap in china and as long as you use only 1, its a neat effect. if you use more than 1, they go out of sync and it looks bad that way (imo).



 I don't wear a mullet. my hair is short, fwiw (lol!)

 on my b22, I picked simple green leds and didn't go nuts on colors. I've seen people go out of control on the + and - rail leds and it just looks gawdy to me (on the b22, that is). I picked green since green matches the pc boards and also green means 'things are ok'. red is 'danger, warning' and I prefer to avoid red leds on things that are more of a go/no-go status or health indicator. my eye can spot if 1 led is out - it doesn't need to be color coded to help in debugging.

 I also have toyed with using the leds in the minimax as TUNING INDICATORS! if your bias or pot setting for the output buffers isn't in range, I was thinking of changing colors on the led (using a 3 or 4 wire rgb style led and a microcontroller). still might do that - that way you can glance over and if things are 'the right color' then you are in spec. if a bias goes too high or low, my controller would change that tube's color and the operator would notice it! just an idea, though._

 

Hey,
 Great Reply as usual! I have a similar Multicolor LED that came on a Thermaltake case embedded in the back of the External door between layers of Aluminum! Never seen anyone go to this much detail, but you can only see the LED when the door is open and you are looking at it edgewise. It cycles through like 7 Colors distinctly, the 7 with a blend, then all seven with a slower smoother blend. Kind of mesmerizing to watch. I don't know if your is like that or not, but I gotta say it's pretty Kewl looking in certain cricunstances. 

 Tubes ain't your thing obviously. You'll come around though! We won't make you get a Mullet to get in the club either. We don't do that anymore! That's a rumor! And the Brand on your... Well never mind, we'll talk about that Later...

 The Bias indicator is a neat idea! I've been thinking along those lines also in some similiar projects.

 .


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Max F* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks like very high iso and hand held. 

 Don't make this into a Canon vs Nikon or Digital vs Film vs Analog vs PC vs Mac thread, please!_

 

What He ^^^^^^^ Said!!

 .


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rudhra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice image crictox....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

If those are handheld with that Ricoh, they did come out nice.

 One thing about high Pixel count Cameras, they are MORE prone to blurr.

 .


----------



## linuxworks

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 One thing about high Pixel count Cameras, they are MORE prone to blurr.

 ._

 

uhhh.... what?

 (maybe you mean if you look at 1:1 '100% crops' ?)


----------



## cristox

The megapixel hype causes more and more pixels to be crammed on the same sized chip as the generation of cameras before had.
 E.g. many 10 MP cameras of today do have the same size of chip as my ricohs 6 MP has.
 This leads to smaller pixels which leads to less light/time per pixel and less basic sensitivity.
 The smaller pixels light sensitivity has to be raised which happens after the chip (when its too late...you cannot add something later).
 The signal has to be amplified and amplifying (making more bright) a dark picture means amplifying the pictures noise also.

 When buying a new camera you should the MP/sensorsize ratio for best results.


----------



## Rob T

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_3) Pretty well established that low light performance is much better on Most Canon Cameras than Nikons
 ....

 7) I own a Nikon, and I thought his PIX were pretty good.

 ._

 

Say what?

 You own a Nikon and you think Canon has better low light performance?

 I think you need to clarify, because Nikon makes the best low light cameras that you can buy: The D2 (or D2x) or D700. Are you referring to the lower end models?

 I can shoot my D700 at iso 3200 with extremely low noise levels...it's pretty amazing.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rob T* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Say what?

 You own a Nikon and you think Canon has better low light performance?

 I think you need to clarify, because Nikon makes the best low light cameras that you can buy: The D2 (or D2x) or D700. Are you referring to the lower end models?

 I can shoot my D700 at iso 3200 with extremely low noise levels...it's pretty amazing._

 

I have a D2X. You should read DPREVIEW, and we should keep this as requested about Tube PIX.


 .


----------



## Rob T

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a D2X. You should read DPREVIEW, and we should keep this as requested about Tube PIX.


 ._

 

I meant to say D3 or D3x, certainly not the D2 or D2x (no offense) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...and I do read dpreview, and I still disagree with your statement.


----------



## blent

Manley Stingray!! Taken with a Sony Mavica MVC-CD1000 on a tripod. 2.1 mega pixels


----------



## atbglenn

I own a Nikon D 40 with the kit lens. It takes great low noise pictures especially for the price. I am definitely not a pro but I do like low noise images with decent color saturation. I also have to say I'm not a fanboy of any particular brand. I just happen to like my current camera.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blent* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ 
 Manley Stingray!! Taken with a Sony Mavica MVC-CD1000 on a tripod. 2.1 mega pixels_

 

Sweet shot, very Crisp!

 .


----------



## Afrikane

Almarro A318B


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *linuxworks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_uhhh.... what?

 (maybe you mean if you look at 1:1 '100% crops' ?)_

 

Took me a while to fund some substantiation for my "High Pixel Count makes you susceptible to blur more" statement. I have observed this and it holds true in my experience. Thought everyone shooting Pix here may be interested. I have handheld shots( a lot) on Film at 4 sec with an F4. I can't get anywhere near that with Digital. I have a lot of issues with Shutter speeds that should not be ANY issue once I went from 2 to 6 to 8 to 12 MP. With 12 MP being the hardest to handle.


*Con: Some say that the D2X's tiny pixels make it more sensitive to camera shake* 





> How could the D2X's smaller pixels make it more sensitive to camera shake than cameras with larger pixels? Look at these diagrams and you'll see that the same amount of movement more than doubles the amount of pixels that are influenced by camera shake when comparing the D2X to a typical six megapixel camera.











 I've always had a pretty steady shooting hand, and haven't run into much of a problem with this. There have been some pictures I've taken, however, that at first glance looked a bit soft & out of focus, but on closer inspection turned out to be slightly motion blurred. (It's hard to tell the difference between sharply focused pictures with a soft /slight motion blur and pictures that are truly slightly out of focus.)
To overcome the problem, some D2X shooters double the traditional shutter speed rule of thumb (a minimum of 1/ lens focal length shutter speed). In other words, if you're shooting at a 200mm focal length and the old rule of thumb equaled 1/200th of a second, do what's necessary to double the shutter speed to 1/400th in order to overcome the greater camera shake & motion blur sensitivity of the D2X's smaller pixels. You can easily control this by observing the shutter speed in your viewfinder and making the necessary adjustments to Vari-Program, Aperture or ISO settings to increase shutter speeds, or by shooting Shutter Priority and presetting the shutter speed in accordance with your focal length.
At the very least, shoot smart, not sloppy. Pay attention to the shooting data in your viewfinder, be aware of your shutter speeds. Hold a steady hand, brace your camera when you can. (You should be doing these things anyway.)
.


----------



## atbglenn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Afrikane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Almarro A318B




_

 

[size=small]Am I seeing things, or is the right tube's plate glowing red?[/size]


----------



## Skylab

I don't think you can tell that sort of thing from photos like that.


----------



## RyanJH

Finally got my canon back from the shop.


----------



## les_garten

Sweet! Love those 5998s!

 Darkvoice amp, ehh?
 .


----------



## RyanJH

Woo3+ actually. Suppose I should have labeled the photos. The amp is not in a very good location for sexy shots.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RyanJH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Woo3+ actually. Suppose I should have labeled the photos. The amp is not in a very good location for sexy shots._

 

They all look good in the Dark!!

 .


----------



## sclamb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They all look good in the Dark!!

 ._

 

Sounds like the women that I date


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sclamb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sounds like the women that I date 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_

 


 Fast and Cheap, Just Like my First Wife!!

 .


----------



## shellylh

I think the room was TOO dark when I took this picture. I'll have to try again later. 

 Can you guess the amp and tubes?


----------



## nokia9210i

Hi guys, This is my DV pic.


----------



## atbglenn

Russian 5U4G Rectifier


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Nice shots gents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a 4 of those recs Glenn. Are yours the 59 or 60 Svetlana black plates that are all over eBay ? The batch I picked up are '59's.

 I find them to be fairly good but ordinary performers compared to say a Jan Ken Rad from the 40's or a early 50's RCA black plate. That being said they are better than most low cost recs that's for sure.

 Interesting construction for such a tube and nice pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete.


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shellylh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the room was TOO dark when I took this picture. I'll have to try again later. 

 Can you guess the amp and tubes?




_

 


 I didn't think Aliens used tubes?

 My dad was in the Air Force for over 20 years.

 I know a shot of Roswell, NM when I see it!

 This was taken around 1952 right?

 What d i win?


 .


----------



## atbglenn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice shots gents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a 4 of those recs Glenn. Are yours the 59 or 60 Svetlana black plates that are all over eBay ? The batch I picked up are '59's.

 I find them to be fairly good but ordinary performers compared to say a Jan Ken Rad from the 40's or a early 50's RCA black plate. That being said they are better than most low cost recs that's for sure.

 Interesting construction for such a tube and nice pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete._

 

Peete,

 Thanks my friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're right, it is a Svetlana 5U4G. But I'm not sure what year it was made. I purchased it from tubeman.com about a year ago for $12.95. My memory isn't very good on how it sounded since I haven't used it in quite some time. It is a pretty cool looking tube I must say. I've been using a Mullard GZ30 these days which I like a lot.

 Glenn


----------



## Skin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shellylh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the room was TOO dark when I took this picture. I'll have to try again later. _

 

The room is fine, the darker the better. What you need to do is increase the exposure time by slowing the shutter speed considerably. Try 10-15 seconds and make sure to have the camera set on a steady surface for the duration. If you hold it you'll end up with a burry shot. If you can do this you'll take a very nice low light shot full of detail from the tubes glow.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

The Mullard GZ30 is a killer tube (good choice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glenn ). 
 check this out....

MULLARD GZ30 CV2748 TUBES (NOS) - (eBay.ca item 130295386681 end time 21-Apr-09 07:25:44 EDT)

 and this

GZ30 MULLARD NEW OLD STOCK - (eBay.ca item 110377155460 end time 24-Apr-09 15:41:12 EDT)


 Peete.


----------



## atbglenn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pricklely Peete* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Mullard GZ30 is a killer tube (good choice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glenn ). 
 check this out....

MULLARD GZ30 CV2748 TUBES (NOS) - (eBay.ca item 130295386681 end time 21-Apr-09 07:25:44 EDT)

 and this

GZ30 MULLARD NEW OLD STOCK - (eBay.ca item 110377155460 end time 24-Apr-09 15:41:12 EDT)


 Peete._

 

Peete,

 I purchased 2 of those from that same guy (squareheadtubes) several months ago, except I won the first one for around $21, and the second one for around $12. He now has a "Buy it now" $60 each. I'm lucky I got them when I did.

 Glenn


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *atbglenn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Peete,

 I purchased 2 of those from that same guy (squareheadtubes) several months ago, except I won the first one for around $21, and the second one for around $12. He now has a "Buy it now" $60 each. I'm lucky I got them when I did.

 Glenn_

 

That's great news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete.


----------



## atbglenn

Woo WA6 with Mullard GZ30/CV2748 and RCA 6DE7 w/ shield


----------



## shellylh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *les_garten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I didn't think Aliens used tubes?

 My dad was in the Air Force for over 20 years.

 I know a shot of Roswell, NM when I see it!

 This was taken around 1952 right?

 What d i win?


 ._

 

I guess it does look like that. Hmmmm... really gotta work on the night photography.


----------



## takezo

...


----------



## atbglenn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *takezo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my wa6 looks funny thru a camera..._

 

Looks like art


----------



## Oskari

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shellylh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can you guess the amp and tubes?_

 

WA5LE?

 Tubes? Sure...


----------



## shellylh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oskari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WA5LE?

 Tubes? Sure..._

 

Yep with Sophia Princess Mesh 300B and 274B + Sylvania 6sn7wgta short bottle brown base.


----------



## Skibumef

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shellylh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the room was TOO dark when I took this picture. I'll have to try again later. 

 Can you guess the amp and tubes?





_

 

Ooh! I know how to make this game a lot less fun:




 Thanks Photoshop!

 But kudos to the person who actually guessed correctly from the dark photo.


----------



## shellylh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skibumef* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ooh! I know how to make this game a lot less fun:




 Thanks Photoshop!

 But kudos to the person who actually guessed correctly from the dark photo._

 


 Very tricky... but now it's not a night shot.


----------



## Pagail118

Such nice pictures ! Can't wait to get my tube amp ! Hope by the end of the month I can post pretty pictures too !


----------



## uberburger101

Likewise. Won't be anywhere near as beautiful as the WA5 with Sophia Princess though.


----------



## Skylab

The tube glow from the Princess mesh-plate tubes is pretty amazing.


----------



## TubeStack

Love this thread!


----------



## TubeStack

How hard would it be for a completely DIY-challenged person to change the LED light on a LD MK III?

 Reason I ask is, I've got an LD II++ already, and one of the things I love about it is the warm orange light that matches the glowing colour of the tubes.

 However, I've got an LD MK III on its way in the mail, and I'm expecting it to have the bright blue light on the front, which I don't know if I'll like as much.

 How hard would it be to find, purchase, and install an orange one on the MK III?


----------



## les_garten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TubeStack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How hard would it be for a completely DIY-challenged person to change the LED light on a LD MK III?

 Reason I ask is, I've got an LD II++ already, and one of the things I love about it is the warm orange light that matches the glowing colour of the tubes.

 However, I've got an LD MK III on its way in the mail, and I'm expecting it to have the bright blue light on the front, which I don't know if I'll like as much.

 How hard would it be to find, purchase, and install an orange one on the MK III?_

 

Not that there is a lack of knowledge here, but you'll get the best answers the quickest in the DIY forum. Additionally it's off topic here. The LED color I think you want is Amber.

 .


----------



## peanuthead

Woo 6 SE with Sophia Princess


----------



## uberburger101

You just made me regret my amp purchase. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Absolutely beautiful shot by the way.


----------



## limpidglitch

That shot makes me want a 5D


----------



## opipi0404

Man that's absolutely a brilliant shot...


----------



## atbglenn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *peanuthead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Woo 6 SE with Sophia Princess




_

 


 [size=large]_Great shot!

_[/size]


----------



## OutdoorXplorer

I wish my WA6SE is here so I can show off too.


----------



## Max F

Is that shot with a Canon 5d and what lens - 100mm macro?


----------



## limpidglitch

EXIF says 5D, it also says 67mm and _f_/2.8, which makes me guess 24-70L


----------



## limpidglitch

Remember that DACs can also glow:






 Sorry about the dust.


----------



## peanuthead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *limpidglitch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_EXIF says 5D, it also says 67mm and f/2.8, which makes me guess 24-70L_

 

Correct!


----------



## limpidglitch

kool!
 Awesome shot, awesome kit.


----------



## peanuthead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *limpidglitch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_kool!
 Awesome shot, awesome kit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks. 5D with 24-70mm 2.8L is my "point-n-shoot" of choice.


----------



## freakydrew

Everytime I visit this particlular thread, I automatically go to to the Amplification for Sale/Trade Forum....look at the prices and sigh...
 excellent pics, truly


----------



## rush340

College student style (LD I+ shot with canon 590IS):


----------



## OutdoorXplorer

nice clean shots ya.


----------



## Skylab

My Decware CSP-2 with Sophia Princess:


----------



## Pricklely Peete

I'm distracted by the "I went to pick a" poster in the back ground 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm guessing "flower". Oh and nice amp Sky ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peete.


----------



## Skylab

LOL - yeah I keep my kids art on the walls in my office 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That one was "I went to pick a Blossom, and pulled out a Possum"


----------



## s1rrah

Here's a lovely overexposed shot of my Raptor amp and Havana DAC, both tubed and in my opinion, a match made in Heaven (or Hades depending on your personal wealth):






 ...






 ...

 Yum Yum Yum.


----------



## shellylh

Nice pic (and setup)!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *s1rrah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's a lovely overexposed shot of my Raptor amp and Havana DAC, both tubed and in my opinion, a match made in Heaven (or Hades depending on your personal wealth):






 ...






 ...

 Yum Yum Yum.




_


----------



## jc9394

WA6 but not night shot...


----------



## OutdoorXplorer

Great pictures.. I wish that I have a decent camera to shoot and post my setup.


----------



## olblueyez




----------



## nite flights




----------



## atbglenn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Nice shot man..


----------



## dannie01

Hey olblueyez, what a nice pic, is it a RSA Raptor?


----------



## olblueyez

Thanks Dannie, yes its a Raptor. I made some adjustments to the brightness, midtone, and color and croped it before I posted it. It didnt just come out like that.


----------



## morfic

Little Dot MkII with EF91 driver tubes.


----------



## atbglenn

Rare Philips ZM1040 nixie tubes in action. 



+ YouTube Video​ _*ERROR:* If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed._


----------



## ka24altima

Slight bump, I know. But just got my first tube amp. LD I+ with stock Chinese base tubes.


----------



## savedbythebell

Darkvoice 336 SE Upgraded Tubes, heaven.


----------



## jantze

WA6 + Sophia Electric Princess 274B mesh plate & RCA 6DE7's.


----------



## koven

Amazing thread! I want a WA6 w/ Sophia Princess soooo badly.


----------



## CrazyRay




----------



## Skylab

The Princess is one pretty tube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks great in my Decware CSP-2 as well.


----------



## koven

I'm considering just buying a stock WA6... looks aside, is the Sophia tube really worth an extra $150? How does it affect SQ?


----------



## Skylab

It's a great sounding tube. However, since you can get an RCA or Sylvania 5U4G for under $30, it's hard to justify the asking price, really. For me I had to try it to know this, of course


----------



## koven

Thanks for that advice Skylab, I will probably go with the cheaper tube.. I'm guessing the RCA/Sylvania glow is not as pretty as the Sophia though


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *koven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I'm guessing the RCA/Sylvania glow is not as pretty as the Sophia though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sadly, not even close


----------



## tacitapproval

My Soha II


----------



## kamme

My Little Dot MK III. Isn't it pretty?


----------



## Rob N

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *atbglenn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Rare Philips ZM1040 nixie tubes in action. 



+ YouTube Video​ *ERROR:* If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed. 

_

 

I have this clock.ZM1040's are very expensive now,but you can use ZM566M instead


----------



## Skylab

I SO want a Nixie clock...


----------



## atbglenn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rob N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have this clock.ZM1040's are very expensive now,but you can use ZM566M instead_

 

Rob,

 I purchased this clock around 2003 for $380. It's now $999 with the ZM566M's. It's just about impossible to get ZM1040's now (I can't find any). Luckily I was able to purchase a couple of spares from Here a few years ago. The guy didn't want to sell me any because he only had a few left, I'm guessing for his personal use. But I finally convinced him to give up a couple for $30 a piece. 

 Glenn

 Skylab, The clock is available Here


----------



## musicmind

Very cool video Glenn, thanks


----------



## moonboy403

Manley Stingray


----------



## bass_nut

custom made push/pull mono block power amp.. approximately 150wpc/4 ohms


----------



## atbglenn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *musicmind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very cool video Glenn, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

anytime my friend


----------



## Towert7

Wow!


----------



## sizwej

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhythmdevils* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_From the Mayberry Meet:

 FrankCooter's DIY Masterpiece (see meet impressions for details)
















 And Voltron's Demonic SDS-XLR:



_

 

I know it's an old thread....but that pic is simply sensational!!


----------



## Donnyhifi

Here is my Little Dot MKIII with my Cable modded Grado SR325 and CEC AMP3300R Class A Power Amp!


----------



## Skylab

Not an amp - but I am loving my Nixie Tube Clock!


----------



## atbglenn

Rob, Welcome to the Nixie club!

 Nixie Glenn


----------



## Skylab

Nixie clocks rule, baby!


----------



## shellylh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not an amp - but I am loving my Nixie Tube Clock!





_

 

Cool


----------



## jdmoorman

*Woo Audio 6, Sophia Princess 274B Mesh rectifier tube*






*Woo Audio 6, stock tubes*






*Woo Audio 6, Sophia Princess 274B Mesh rectifier *






*Left: Woo Audio 6, Sophia Princess 274B Mesh rectifier tube
 Right: Decware Zen CSP2, EML 274B Mesh rectifier tube*






*Decware Zen CSP2, EML 274B Mesh rectifier tube*






 Edit: added descriptions - sorry about the original image sizes.


----------



## Skylab

WOW - nice pictures of your CSP-2 in the dark


----------



## Towert7

Oh my goodness, RESIZE, RESIZE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atbglenn

Those pictures are [size=x-large]WAY TOO BIG!!![/size] Nice shots though


----------



## n_maher

That should help.


----------



## atbglenn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That should help._

 

much much better


----------



## punkaroo

Here are some shots from my Millet Hybrid:


----------



## mikeymad

nice 'moorman


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jdmoorman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_























_

 


 those are crazy and awesome night time shots. what tubes are they?


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_those are crazy and awesome night time shots. what tubes are they?_

 

DecwareZen CSP2 (EML 274B Mesh, Philips 6DJ8), Woo Audio 6 (PDPS, SP 274B, Sylvania 6FD7),


----------



## Armaegis

I thought I was looking at some night shots of skyscrapers for a second there.


----------



## Towert7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Armaegis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought I was looking at some night shots of skyscrapers for a second there._

 

Now that you mention it....... wow, they do look like skyscrapers.


----------



## AmanGeorge

These are tough to take, especially without a great camera and when the tubes in my amp aren't fully exposed. Here's the best I got though:

Attachment 22225

Attachment 22228

Attachment 22229


----------



## jdmoorman

*Woo Audio 6, Sophia Princess 274B Mesh rectifier tube, Sylvania 6FD7 drive tubes*


----------



## the_equalizer

My old Bell 3030 integrated amplifier:










 My Millett "Starving Student" Hybrid





 cheers!


----------



## atbglenn

My WooAudio WA6 with Sylvania 6FD7's and a Valve Art 274B Rectifier


----------



## ford2

Quote:These are tough to take, especially without a great camera and when the tubes in my amp aren't fully exposed. Here's the best I got though:

 I just clicked on your CD3000 link,that is a recable to end all recables,I love it.

 If they sound half as good as they look,its a winner.


----------



## the_equalizer

With so many absolutely great shots in this thread I just had to try my hand at getting some better pics.


----------



## cravenz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *the_equalizer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_With so many absolutely great shots in this thread I just had to try my hand at getting some better pics.
_

 

very nice mate =P i'm really gonna have to save up some day. woo audio's do some wicked lookin' amps.


----------



## dannie01

Hey folks, both pics are really professional, indeed.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jdmoorman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Woo Audio 6, Sophia Princess 274B Mesh rectifier tube, Sylvania 6FD7 drive tubes*_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *atbglenn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My WooAudio WA6 with Sylvania 6FD7's and a Valve Art 274B Rectifier_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *the_equalizer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_With so many absolutely great shots in this thread I just had to try my hand at getting some better pics._


----------



## the_equalizer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cravenz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_very nice mate =P i'm really gonna have to save up some day. woo audio's do some wicked lookin' amps._

 

Thanks! And they sound lovely too! Do save up, they're worth every penny.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dannie01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey folks, both pics are really professional, indeed.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks Danny! Althouth I don't have a fancy looking mesh-plate rectifier tube like you Woo-veterans do.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *atbglenn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My WooAudio WA6 with Sylvania 6FD7's and a Valve Art 274B Rectifier_

 

 Indeed you added a couple of great glowing tubes pics there Glenn! Those fat-bottle 6FD7's look really nice, do they sound the way they look ?

 cheers!


----------



## atbglenn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *the_equalizer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Indeed you added a couple of great glowing tubes pics there Glenn! Those fat-bottle 6FD7's look really nice, do they sound the way they look ?

 cheers!_

 

Thanks my friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your pictures came out really nice as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The 6FD7's sure do sound great. They have more gain than the 6EW7's and the 6DE7's which seems to make the amp sound more powerful. I'm not very good at describing differences in sound unfortunately. Oh well.. 

 The one thing I regret is I didn't clean off the dust before taking the pictures! The long exposure really shows the dust you normally cant see under normal lighting..


----------



## atbglenn

My PrimaLuna Prologue 2 night time photo. Tubes are Valve Art KT66's, Mullard 12AX7's, and Electro Harmonix 12AU7's


----------



## vcoheda

all these pics are great. tubes at night is the coolest thing.


----------



## Clayton SF

Great shots of your tubes, Glenn. In the dark not only do the tubes's eerie luminescence show up nicely but that single green glow of the PrimaLuna's cyclops eye is absolutely hypnotic! I am hypnotized!


----------



## atbglenn

Clayton,

 The camera did all the work. I just mounted it on the tripod, set the timer, and hit the shutter release. Oh yeah, I turned the lights off. I'm a real pro....yeah right


----------



## the_equalizer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *atbglenn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks my friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your pictures came out really nice as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The 6FD7's sure do sound great. They have more gain than the 6EW7's and the 6DE7's which seems to make the amp sound more powerful. I'm not very good at describing differences in sound unfortunately. Oh well.. 

 The one thing I regret is I didn't clean off the dust before taking the pictures! The long exposure really shows the dust you normally cant see under normal lighting.._

 

Nice.. I'll have to get a couple of those 6FD7 tubes; but first I have to figure out if my PDPS WA6 is able to use them. 

 Yeah, the dust shows up on the tops of the 6FD7's but that doesn't detract at all: your pics are great ! Now that you posted one of your Prima Luna, I have to figure a way to get nicer shots of my Bell 3030 which is not as easy since it was designed to keep the valves from showing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cheers!


----------



## dunski

Some more glowy eye candy. Thats a Tung Sol 5998 in the back and a Tung Sol brown-base in the front on a DV336SE:


----------



## the_equalizer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dunski* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some more glowy eye candy. Thats a Tung Sol 5998 in the back and a Tung Sol brown-base in the front on a DV336SE:_

 

Cool pic !


----------



## atbglenn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *the_equalizer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice.. I'll have to get a couple of those 6FD7 tubes; but first I have to figure out if my PDPS WA6 is able to use them. _

 


 The standard WA6 (not SE) is compatible with the 6FD7 even with the PDPS mod


----------



## Towert7

Dunski and glenn, very nice photos.


----------



## atbglenn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Towert7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dunski and glenn, very nice photos._

 

wow thanks! greatly appreciate your comment


----------



## crezo

I think this has got to be the best thread on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Loving the pictures guys (and gals). You lot are all *asterds though... you're all making me increasingly poor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One question though (apologies if stupid!), but what is the purpose in some of the 'ring' type devices around the top of the outside of the tubes on some of these amps?


----------



## Seamaster

My WA22

http://gvamlq.bay.livefilestore.com/...z/P1010266.JPG


----------



## lbj

Not headphone related per-se, but here's my recently completed VTA ST-70 kit.


----------



## atbglenn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lbj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not headphone related per-se, but here's my recently completed VTA ST-70 kit._

 

Very nice. I built an original Dynakit ST 70 back in 1969. I wish I still had it.


----------



## the_equalizer

Beautiful lbj !! really cool amp!


----------



## lbj

Thanks guys!


----------



## CrazyRay

Updated shots of WA6 SE.


----------



## atbglenn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CrazyRay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Updated shots of WA6 SE._

 

CrazyRay,

 I love the color of your power LED. I'm so sick of blue led's. I'm thinking about changing mine.. BTW, great pictures!

 Glenn


----------



## CrazyRay

Thanks atbglenn,
 That was the first change that I wanted to make.
 It matches the power light on my Pioneer integrated amplifier.


----------



## PScal

^ That woo amplifier is beautiful, as is the rest of your equipment. Your chair is also great!

 Here's another Minimax pic for the thread... with no tube lights and an orange power LED.


----------



## Afrikane

Need some more 300B magic....


----------



## CrazyRay




----------



## tosehee

What 300B amp is that? Looks ghostly almost..


----------



## Afrikane

Air Tight ATM-300


----------



## atbglenn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Afrikane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Need some more 300B magic...._

 

WOW, great looking plasma action going on there!


----------



## tosehee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Afrikane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Air Tight ATM-300_

 

That is one beautiful amp~! Legendary~.


----------



## Towert7

Wow, that bottom picture looks, to me, like a plasma drive from some futuristic space ship.
 Great job!


----------



## mikeymad

Nice 300s... I really wished they looked that good all the time. It is only when it is black in the room, and long exposures... 

 Cheers,


----------



## the_equalizer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Afrikane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Need some more 300B magic....
_

 

Drop-dead GORGEOUS pics...


----------



## jdmoorman

300B *MAGIC *indeed!


----------



## musicmind

Amazing pics Afrikane, your 300B pics looks like "aurora in a bottle"


----------



## CrazyRay




----------



## scott_d_m

Afrikane, that 1st pic is beautiful. I hope you don't mind if I use that for my desktop wallpaper.

 CrazyRay, nice pics as well. I love the looks of the Woo amps when they're lit up.


----------



## sithompson

I want glowing tubes - but my BRMAR yellow "T" tubes have a plastic shield on the inside and it's all rather pathetic.

 Does anyone know why this is there?


----------



## Oskari

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sithompson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I want glowing tubes - but my BRMAR yellow "T" tubes have a plastic shield on the inside and it's all rather pathetic._

 

Plastic? I doubt that. Which tube type? Photo?

 Oh, and I hate you all with the too cool stuff... or hot stuff, really.


----------



## Afrikane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scott_d_m* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Afrikane, that 1st pic is beautiful. I hope you don't mind if I use that for my desktop wallpaper.

 CrazyRay, nice pics as well. I love the looks of the Woo amps when they're lit up._

 

No problem Scott. Click for full res, slice 'n dice as you see fit:


----------



## sithompson

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oskari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Plastic? I doubt that. Which tube type? Photo?_

 

OK, may be not plastic, but here is a pic anyway


----------



## scott_d_m

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Afrikane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No problem Scott. Click for full res, slice 'n dice as you see fit: 







_


----------



## MomijiTMO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scott_d_m* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 






 Sooo pretty


----------



## Oskari

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sithompson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK, may be not plastic, but here is a pic anyway_

 

Thanks! Tiny preamp tubes usually don't have much visible glow. The grey part that hides almost everything is the plate or anode, or may, in fact, depending on tube type, be a shield. Plastics would likely outgas, which is a no-no.


----------



## sithompson

Thanks Oskari - this tube thing is all new new to me and I've started small (as you can see). It's my first valve amp and it's been a revelation. I dream that one day I'll have big glowing tubes too...

 Edit: Oh, BTW, the tubes are new old stock BRMAR Dark Yellow "T" 9D6 EF92, which I know nothing about (apart from they cost 20 shillings when new)


----------



## TheAudioDude

Here are a couple of pics of my WA22 (with the stock tubes)...












 I was feeling artistic with this one


----------



## nikongod

(highly modified) Singlepower Extreme


----------



## Towert7

Wonderful glow you have on those tubes!


----------



## Skylab

WHOA - also love the red chassis!


----------



## Suprfly2k

These are heating my house!


----------



## musicmind

Lovely pics Suprfly2k


----------



## OutdoorXplorer

It is awesome shots.


----------



## Palpatine

Super nice shots. Wow!


----------



## Afrikane

A bit of BAT action: (click for hi-res)


----------



## Afrikane

One more:


----------



## vcoheda

wow.

 how do you do it.


----------



## musicmind

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Afrikane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A bit of BAT action: (click for hi-res)



_

 

Lovely pics Afrikane.
 Now I know how Table Mountain gets lit at night


----------



## chrono

Great pictures in this thread!

 Here are a couple from my amp (not headphone amp though).


----------



## Armaegis

I see faces...


----------



## Seamaster

Love those EYE tubes. Very fun to look at.


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## St3ve

Even the diminutive LDI+ can glow like a good 'un.


----------



## wasp131

darkvoice 337.


----------



## Towert7

Pretty!


----------



## Zombie_X

Here's a pic of my WA3+'s tube glowing. I know my pics suck bad....


----------



## MarkJnK

WA6SE with Raytheon and Sophia Princess


----------



## nikongod

I thought I posted this one here, perhaps not.






 The bright orange light in the back is a neon pilot light. Spiffy.


----------



## tke398




----------



## TheAudioDude

Here's a pic of my baby... the 5U4G meshie.


----------



## nikongod




----------



## Neeley

.....


----------



## Copperchef

My newly acquired Darkvoice 336SE from the sale forums.


----------



## eucariote

Ring of fire in my broken Raytheon tube.


----------



## V3ng3anc3

My first tube amp.


----------



## dBs

Just got her *is in love!*


----------



## Skylab




----------



## freakmax

Wow!!
  I want some Woo now.


----------



## baka1969

WoW! This is my vote for the best thread ever on Head-Fi! Hands down.



 I wish I had a camera good enough to do this thread justice. Thanks everyone for the amazing pictures.


----------



## shiosai

not as pretty as others, but worth a try


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





shiosai said:


> but worth a try


 

 Do or do not, there is no try.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





baka1969 said:


> WoW! This is my vote for the best thread ever on Head-Fi! Hands down.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had a camera good enough to do this thread justice. Thanks everyone for the amazing pictures.


 

 Assuming you have a real camera (not some cellphone rubbish camera), all you need is a 20$ tripod.  Manually set the exposure correctly and you'll have photos as good as some of these (probably less blurry than some).


----------



## Skylab

Right - for my Woo shots I had to use a very long exposure time.  I had to hold the camera for the WA6 shot due to where it's located, which is why it's a little blurry.  But the camera was stationary for the WA2 shots, which is why they are so crisp.  I know very little about photography, but I do know how to do that one thing.


----------



## baka1969

Quote:
 Originally Posted by Towert7  


 " Assuming you have a real camera (not some cellphone rubbish camera), all you need is a 20$ tripod.   Manually set the exposure correctly and you'll have photos as good as some of these (probably less blurry than some)."


 Guilty as charged.  BlackBerry 9700


----------



## Skylab

I took another shot with less ambient light to try to get more glow


----------



## Thaddy

Skylab, what tubes are you running in your WA2?


----------



## Skylab

GEC (UK) 6AS7G/A1894, Mullard CV2492, Mullard EZ80


----------



## nikongod

If you have a handheld flash, I quite like doing it this way:
   
  Set everything to manual control 
  Set up the shot under full room lighting 
  Turn room lighting as low as you are comfortable. Doing it with the lights off is totally acceptable.
   
  Use camera shutter speed/aperture/ISO to control how brightly the tubes appear to glow. Do not worry too much about lighting the rest of the amp at this stage.
   
  Manually fire a handheld flash WHILE the camera is shooting. With the flash off of the camera, you have LOTS of freedom in controlling the lighting, and with a long exposure time you can do off-camera flash (multiple flashes too if your quick!). If your flash allows for manual power adjustment, experiment with that: several low power flashes from various angles may look better than 1 fat burst. Experiment with lighting from sides, light the wall behind the amp, light from directly above, below, etc.
   
  It usually takes me several tries to get an image I like the looks of but film for digital cameras is cheap enough that there is no reason not to experiment


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





nikongod said:


> If you have a handheld flash, I quite like doing it this way:
> 
> Set everything to manual control
> Set up the shot under full room lighting
> ...


 

 Or, if you set the white balance ahead of time, you can use a short 'burst' of light from pretty much any light (quick switch on and then off).  ^_^  A little tip for all those without 200$ flashes (myself included).


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Right - for my Woo shots I had to use a very long exposure time.  I had to hold the camera for the WA6 shot due to where it's located, which is why it's a little blurry.  But the camera was stationary for the WA2 shots, which is why they are so crisp.  I know very little about photography, but I do know how to do that one thing.


 

 I'm not sure, but if it sounded like I was singling out your photo I'm terribly sorry.  It was a general comment for any blurry long exposure photo.
  By the way, your newer photos came out better.  Colors are more life like.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





baka1969 said:


> Guilty as charged.  BlackBerry 9700


 

 ~_~.
  Ah, you are correct then.  It would be very hard to use a blackberry to take long low light photos.


----------



## WyldRage

Never seen this thread before.
   
  Here are my three amps, photos taken for my comparaison:
   

  Millett Hybrid MiniMax (helped by 3 LEDs)
   

   
  Bottlead Speedball Crack (NOS 6AS7G and 5963)
   

   
  Hagerman Technology Castanet (my pride and joy, with a Sovtek 6H30)


----------



## Zombie_X

Here's a new picture of mine.... I will try to get better shots though...


----------



## Zombie_X

Ah got better ones for you now!!


----------



## takezo

here's my wa6.


----------



## Skylab

Love that middle shot, ZombieX.
   
  And no worries, Towert, I did not think you were singling me out.  The newer photos did look better - and it was just due to further closing the window blinds


----------



## Zombie_X

My camera sucks for night time photo's... I had to set the camera on a stack of cd cases and hold it still while I took the picture... maybe some tweaking of the setting would help.


----------



## jdkJake

DIY Millett MOSFET-MAX with 12FK6 tubes:


----------



## Ultrainferno

Stock Tube:
   

   
  RCA cleartop:


----------



## jr41

I think I'm going to go solid state for my first serious foray into headphone amplification but all these gorgeous tube shots have got me tempted! Adding a good tube amplifier to my setup is a definite long term goal.


----------



## Zombie_X

I will update this post as I take shots at all my tube glowing.
   
  Sylvania 6080

   
   
  General Electric 6AS7

   

   
   
  Sylvania 7236

   

   
   
  Tung-Sol 5998


----------



## JohnBal

Here is the best I can do. Photos of my Darkvoice and Onix SP3 integrated.
   
   
  336i with 5998 and Raytheon VT-231.
   

   
   
  Onix SP3 with 350B output tubes.
   

   
   
  Sharing space together.


----------



## Kurt

EML 2a3's and GZ34:


----------



## jr41

I hope you'll forgive the following 'dusk time' - as opposed to night time - shots. Hopefully I managed to capture the glow.
   
  Photos are of my new Little Dot I+ Hybrid with stock Chinese 6J1 tubes. I'm currently researching tube and op-amp rolling options. I got this amp as an introduction to tube sound - I'm liking it so far! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Photos are taken with the Canon 550D with Sigma 17-70mm 1:2.8-4.5 lens (and a tripod!). ISO 400-800 with VERY long exposure time!
   
  Enjoy your tubes everyone!
   
​  ​ ​  ​ ​  ​ ​


----------



## jdkJake

Wow, those are great shots!
   
  Also some amazingly clean tubes!!


----------



## Towert7

Cool looking tubes.  Reminds me of the 2c51 tubes.


----------



## Skylab




----------



## Groundzero

The timeless Princess

   
  and my amp only using the glow of the Sophia with a really long exposure


----------



## livewire

WOW!
  30+ pages of glowing firebottles. Tooby goodness!


----------



## hodgjy

Ya, I head here and begin to drool.
  
  Quote: 





livewire said:


> WOW!
> 30+ pages of glowing firebottles. Tooby goodness!


----------



## matthewh133

Some incredible pictures here. Wow.


----------



## vrln

I´m a solid state guy, but every time I check this thread (and that´s often) I want to get a valve amplifier someday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For people into aesthetics, there is no comparison to these. One of the best threads on head-fi, thanks all


----------



## luisev

Great pictures everyone... very cool... can't wait until I can add my own... : )  I ordered a LD MK III...


----------



## warp08

It's not as much the glow, but the power-up "force lighting."  Watch the upper middle portion of the screen a few seconds after the video starts.


----------



## ford2

I used to work in a place where they had a whole room full of these,it was out of this world when they were all fired up.


----------



## Armaegis

What the heck is that?


----------



## ford2

Mercury Arc Rectifiers,the king of tubes.
   
  Where I worked they had a room with about 12 of them in it,when all were fired up it was a sight to behold,the amount of action going on in there with the mercury is astonishing and you wonder how it all stays together.
   
  I think this is one of the last in use.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt-a8fxgtno


----------



## sluker




----------



## jc9394




----------



## luisev

Very nice picture... well done!


----------



## Clayton SF




----------



## TheAudioDude

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


>


 

  
  No offense Clayton, but that's weak!
   
  Take a gander over here:


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





theaudiodude said:


> No offense Clayton, but that's weak!
> 
> Take a gander over here:


 

 Oh, yeah. You just wait til the sun goes down, buddy. Just wait.


----------



## wasp131

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Oh, yeah. You just wait til the sun goes down, buddy. Just wait.


 






 ,LOL.


----------



## MomijiTMO

I'm waiting Clayton.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





			
				Clayton SF said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah. You just wait til the sun goes down, buddy. Just wait.


 
   
  Quote: 





momijitmo said:


> I'm waiting Clayton.


 
   
  THE SUN HAS SET IN San Francisco.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  The waiting's over!


----------



## MomijiTMO

Yummeh! Looks great mate.


----------



## jc9394

NICE


----------



## wasp131

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> THE SUN HAS SET IN San Francisco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Seriously nice!.


----------



## TheAudioDude

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> THE SUN HAS SET IN San Francisco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Is that a tube DAC?!?!  I want one!
   
  The little tube on the far right is like a lighthouse.  A shining beacon of light that attracts audio signals.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





			
				wasp131 said:
			
		

> Seriously nice!.


 
   
  Thanks! I waited all night to get the right shot. Didn't want to disappoint TheAudioDude, again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





theaudiodude said:


> Is that a tube DAC?!?!  I want one!
> The little tube on the far right is like a lighthouse.  A shining beacon of light that attracts audio signals.


 

 Yes, I have a Havana tube DAC. Also, that "lighthouse" is a Sylvania 6CA4 / EZ81 rectifier. You can barely make out the shadow of its markings (the backwards 6C) cast by the glow of the filament onto the transformer. You can enlarge the photo by clicking on it. Ultra cool.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> THE SUN HAS SET IN San Francisco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Not enough tubes...
  This guy has you beat.


----------



## SoulSyde

What is that?


----------



## hodgjy

My bedroom rig.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





towert7 said:


> Not enough tubes...
> This guy has you beat.


 



  
  Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> What is that?


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





			
				SoulSyde said:
			
		

> What is that?


 
   
Let me turn on the lights for you so that you can see what hodgjy and I have in our respective homes. The SAGE (Semi-Automatic Ground Environment) computer was developed by IBM for the Air Force during the Cold War. The SAGE had over 50,000 vacuum tubes, weighed 250 tons, and occupied an acre of floor space. There were 27 SAGE computer installations throughout North America. Because of the unreliability of a device with that many vacuum tubes, there were two complete SAGE computers at each installation. One is now located in hodgjy's bedroom and the other is now located in San Francisco in Clayton SF's apartment. The computers were used to monitor radar, to track and report any possible enemy intrusion, to direct defensive action and as a backup for a Woo Audio headphone amp. Fortunately, we never came under enemy attack because several experts doubt the SAGE would have really been that effective in tracking them. The photo below shows only a small part of a SAGE computer. The racks behind the console are filled with rows and rows of vacuum tubes. And behind those racks are the Woo Audio amps. Those Woos are the only reliable backup system we currently have! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Excuse me while I try to figure out which one of those 50,000 NOS tubes is emitting a slight hum.


----------



## Skylab

Greatest....post...ever...


----------



## matthewh133

My mind just exploded


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> My mind just exploded


 

 Were those tubes matched? They've got to be matched you know.


----------



## matthewh133

Apparently not


----------



## dannie01

Terrible.


----------



## TheAudioDude

Do you have any nighttime shots of the SAGE?


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





			
				TheAudioDude said:
			
		

> Do you have any nighttime shots of the SAGE?


 
   
  No but I have a home video of the SAGE.


----------



## Epoch

So your amplifier protects America from Soviet 8-track attacks?
   
  That seems like a very noble endeavor.


----------



## hodgjy

X2.  By far the loudest LOL I've ever done on a forum.  Seriously.
  
  Quote: 





skylab said:


> Greatest....post...ever...


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Greatest....post...ever...


 


  X2


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> My mind just exploded


 


  ^_^
   
  I can't even imagine a time when something like that was cutting edge technology.  I wonder what of ours today will seem like that in the future.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> No but I have a home video of the SAGE.


 


  Thanks for the video link.  I really enjoyed watching it.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





towert7 said:


> ^_^
> 
> I can't even imagine a time when something like that was cutting edge technology.  I wonder what of ours today will seem like that in the future.


 
   
  It will probably be just as entertaining. There was a time when the transistor radio was cutting age.
   
  Quote: 





towert7 said:


> Thanks for the video link.  I really enjoyed watching it.


 

 You're welcome. And thank you for posting that first photo of the SAGE which starting this impromptu walk back to the Cold War Years. I can certainly see the importance of those JAN tubes and the significant role it played military equipment during those years.... and why there are so many JAN tubes still around.
   
  IBM SAGE Computer
*Technical Description *
*[size=x-small]Size: CPU (50 x 150 feet, each); consoles area (25 x 50 feet) (total system=20,000 square feet)[/size]*
*[size=x-small]Weight: 250 tons (500,000 lbs)[/size]*
*[size=x-small]Architecture: duplex CPU, no interrupts, 4 index registers, Real Time Clock[/size]*
*[size=x-small]Word Length: 32 bits[/size]*
*[size=x-small]Memory: magnetic core (4 x 64K word); Magnetic Drum (150K word); 4 IBM Model 729 Magnetic Tape Drives (~100K words ea.); all systems with parity checking[/size]*
*[size=x-small]Memory Cycle Time: 6us[/size]*
*[size=x-small]I/O: CRT display, keyboard, light gun, realtime serial data (teletype, 1300 bps modem, voice line)[/size]*
*[size=x-small]Performance: 75KIPS (single-address)[/size]*
*[size=x-small]Technology: vacuum tubes (60,000); diodes (175,000); transistors (13,000)[/size]*
*[size=x-small]Power Consumption: about 3 Megawatts[/size]*
   
*One of the types of tubes used in the SAGE was the Sylvania 7236*


----------



## Frank I

Sylvania made great tubes. Now the company is a skeleton as the name was sold One of the true great tube manufactures and they also years ago made the best color TV that lasted for 20 plus years. Boy how times have changed


----------



## Skylab

That is exactly why the 7236 tube was called "Computer Rated".  It was in fact used in computers!


----------



## Joe Presto

My budget-fi Quinpu Q2 with stock tube


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





joe presto said:


> My budget-fi Quinpu Q2 with stock tube


 

 Very very nice. Mooi, heel mooi!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Mooi, heel mooi!


 

 x2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  That would make one hell of a wallpaper. Hint hint hint...


----------



## matthewh133

Awesome picture Joe!


----------



## Joe Presto

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> x2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks everybody, unfortunately this is the highest resolution if I remember correctly, I'll have to plough through my pictures, but still need to hook up my computer after moving last weekend!


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> x2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 x3 Hint hint hint, too! Suitable for framing as well; to be hung on my walls; one at work and one at home. With your permission, of course.


----------



## hodgjy

So, I would assume that the SAGE computer has good bass extension that is snappy, but might sound a little bit cold at times.
  
  Quote: 





skylab said:


> That is exactly why the 7236 tube was called "Computer Rated".  It was in fact used in computers!


----------



## jc9394

Quote: 





hodgjy said:


> So, I would assume that the SAGE computer has good bass extension that is snappy, but might sound a little bit cold at times.


 


  The last time Clayton turn this on caused the San Francisco earthquake...


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> The last time Clayton turn this on caused the San Francisco earthquake...


 

 Yes.
   
  OMG. What if the SAGE used EML 5U4G mesh plates instead of the unpretentious Sylvania 7236's. Talk about global warming!!!
   
  Guys and gals--I have to return the SAGE. I just turned it on and I think it has a short somewhere. Thank goodness I have some spare fuses:


----------



## Joe Presto

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> x3 Hint hint hint, too! Suitable for framing as well; to be hung on my walls; one at work and one at home. With your permission, of course.


 


  I hooked up my computer and found a larger resolution, not the original and not wallpaper size, it still requires a little tinkering to get it to look like the image I posted earlier, I'll post it when I get the chance. In any case, if it goes up, you have my permission to use it freely


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





joe presto said:


> I hooked up my computer and found a larger resolution, not the original and not wallpaper size, it still requires a little tinkering to get it to look like the image I posted earlier, I'll post it when I get the chance. In any case, if it goes up, you have my permission to use it freely


 
   
  Great! Thanks!


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Great! Thanks!


 
  x2. Thanks, thanks.


----------



## Joe Presto

The biggest version I can find, click on it for 1024x768


----------



## spookygonk

My DV332 (I should have dusted it first)


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





joe presto said:


> The biggest version I can find, click on it for 1024x768


 


  It's a cool photo.


----------



## mikeymad

Nice image joe


----------



## matthewh133

Thanks Joe, beautiful.


----------



## Clayton SF

Thanks, Joe. Your tube is now my wallpaper on my MacBook Pro.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Thanks, Joe. Your tube is now my wallpaper on my MacBook Pro.


 


  x2. My laptop thanks you


----------



## Joe Presto

Quote: 





towert7 said:


> It's a cool photo.


 




  Quote: 





mikeymad said:


> Nice image joe


 




  Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> Thanks Joe, beautiful.


 




  Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Thanks, Joe. Your tube is now my wallpaper on my MacBook Pro.


 




  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> x2. My laptop thanks you


 

 No, no, no, thank you all for the kind praise!


----------



## corigan

I finally got around to taking some night shots of my Woo 6.  Currently it's running with 6F8G (thanks Glenn!) and 5U4G.
   

   
  ( link to big : http://tinyurl.com/2dxdcav )


----------



## Clayton SF

^ Very nice. Which 6F8G are you using in your WA6?


----------



## corigan

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> ^ Very nice. Which 6F8G are you using in your WA6?


 

 Right now I've got mis-matched 6F8G valves in there -- ordered 2 pair from someone and ended up with 4 different ones.  The one closest is a Tung Sol made for the US Army Signal Corps (with the round plates and horseshoe getters) -- the one further away is an RCA that appears to be several years older and wildly different in construction.  Out of the four these were the best sounding together.
  
  ...if anyone knows where I can find a second US.Army-made Tung-Sol 6F8G I'm all ears...


----------



## nikongod

How is the 6F8G a replacement for the 6DE7?
   
  I understand that they are both dual triodes. after that nothing about them is similar. at all. Ooh, the heaters in both tubes work on 6.3v they have 2 similarities.


----------



## Clayton SF

^ I'll check my supply when I get home. I have 2 quads of 1944 Raytheons, and a whole bunch of singles. Well, a bunch--like maybe 4 or 6 I forget. I think the only Army-grade tubes I have are the Raytheons. But I'll report back to you this evening to tell you if I have a match for your Army-grade Tung-Sol or not.


----------



## corigan

Quote: 





nikongod said:


> How is the 6F8G a replacement for the 6DE7?
> 
> I understand that they are both dual triodes. after that nothing about them is similar. at all. Ooh, the heaters in both tubes work on 6.3v they have 2 similarities.


 
   
  Behaviorally they're identical to the 6SN7 -- looking at the specs between a 6EW7 and a 6SN7 the only real differences (outside of the socket) were gain.  IIRC the 6EW7/6DE7 have a Mu of around ~17.4 (someone correct my values if I'm wrong), whereas the 6SN7 has a Mu of 20.  Since the 6F8G is much cheaper than the 6SN7, I went with having those adapters made.  There's a lot of talk about this in the Woo Audio Owner Thread if you're interested.


----------



## corigan

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> ^ I'll check my supply when I get home. I have 2 quads of 1944 Raytheons, and a whole bunch of singles. Well, a bunch--like maybe 4 or 6 I forget. I think the only Army-grade tubes I have are the Raytheons. But I'll report back to you this evening to tell you if I have a match for your Army-grade Tung-Sol or not.


 


  I greatly appreciate it.  I have several sources to buy 6F8G, but since they're not very popular tubes I get nothing from the vendors in way of description prior to purchase.


----------



## nikongod

The specs for one of the sections are very similar.
   
  The specs for the other section are anything but similar. Plate impedance, mu, power rating are alllll different.
   
http://www.nj7p.org/Tube4.php?tube=6ew7
   
  This is a case of replacing a $3 tube thats ideal for the job (its like the amp was designed around it!) with a $20 one that is pretty much not right at all because the datasheets were misread.


----------



## Skylab

I confess I have never understood how replacing a dissimilar triode like the 6DE7 with a 6SN7 would work, but I have been assured that in the WA6 that it will.  The only reason to do it is if one has a lot of nice 6SN7's already.
   
  Anyway, that is very off topic here, let's take it to the WooAudio thread...


----------



## Golden Monkey

Just some Woo 3 porn, featuring a Tung Sol 5998, 1959 Amperex US 6922s (PQ) (notice the sexy D getters?), and some Amperex (Heerlen) Valvo labelled 7DJ8s, and (most) of the rest of my tubes, as the chorus...


----------



## Skylab

GREAT shots!


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





skylab said:


> GREAT shots!


 

 x2 ... and GRRRREAT tubes!


----------



## Golden Monkey

Quote: 





skylab said:


> GREAT shots!


 
  Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> x2 ... and GRRRREAT tubes!


 


 Thanks guys!  They made me realize my 5998 was a bit dusty, lol...


----------



## rogueassasin312

I just went through this whole thread and am blown away by these images...Greatest thread ever!!!!!


----------



## Ferrari

My amp, featuring a 6SN7 and a GU-32 (832A)


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





golden monkey said:


> Thanks guys!  They made me realize my 5998 was a bit dusty, lol...


 


  Yes, great photos.  Really a nice 'warm' color to them.  ^_^
  I like it.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Ferrari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> and a GU-32 (832A)


 

 Oh my.  I dare say they don't make those tubes any more...., do they?
   
  Also, did you build that amp yourself?


----------



## Ferrari

Quote: 





towert7 said:


> Oh my.  I dare say they don't make those tubes any more...., do they?
> 
> Also, did you build that amp yourself?


 

  
  [size=x-small]Indeed, this tube is no longer made nowadays. What I use on my amp is old craps from the ’70 and ’80.[/size]
  [size=x-small]You are right that I build that amp myself, not finished yet due to crazy work schedule lately.[/size]


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





ferrari said:


> [size=x-small]Indeed, this tube is no longer made nowadays. What I use on my amp is old craps from the ’70 and ’80.[/size]
> [size=x-small]You are right that I build that amp myself, not finished yet due to crazy work schedule lately.[/size]


 


  I'm impressed.  It looks very good.


----------



## Skylab

I took a new shot of my Decware Mini-Torii, which is a tube-glow champ


----------



## Clayton SF

^ Beautiful shot!!! But darn-shucks, and I just ordered the CSP2+ from Decware. But I think I will be pleased with it as a simple night light.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Tell me, Skylab, I know it's new but how does your LCD-2 sound on them so far and how long did it take for Steve and team to build your Mini-Torii?


----------



## Skylab

The Mini-Torri is nearly ideal with the LCD-2, as they are an almost ideal match technically.  And it took about 2 weeks.  The Mini-Torri uses regulator tubes which GLOW really brightly!  And I even managed to get a little of the purple glow of the 6V6G's in this shot...


----------



## Clayton SF

^ Very, very nice. Regulator tubes are a new one for me. Never heard of them or recognize their numbers--OA3, OB3, OC3, OD3. Do you know of any other hp amps that use regulator tubes? And yes, nice glow on all of them, especially the regulators.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Oh man, that IS sexy, lol.  Where's that bluish light coming from?  Not in the tube, but the ambient light...it almost looks like you have a black light on, lol.  What does the front panel of that amp look like?  Seems weird to have the headphone jack like that...


----------



## Skylab

There really isn't a "front panel" - the amp is in a wood base.  Everything is on top.
   
  The bluish background light is because I took the picture at dawn.


----------



## Joe Presto

Quote: 





skylab said:


> There really isn't a "front panel" - the amp is in a wood base.  Everything is on top.
> 
> The bluish background light is because I took the picture at *dawn.*


 

 Hmm, you might have to remove the pic, this thread is for night time shots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Great looking amp, and purdy pic!


----------



## Golden Monkey

Well, this shot is neither night time, nor is it glowing, but it IS an unusual 1948 GE 6AS7G, with it's copper radioator "glowing" in the sun...not something you see every day, figured I'd share this tube with you guys:


----------



## mikeymad

More tube porn please... I would like to see those glowing...


----------



## Groundzero

Reversed lens macro of a Princess. (50mm f/1.8)
  Click it for a higher resolution.


----------



## jdkJake

6GM8 under-lit by a 2200mcd ultra-violet LED as seen though the "window" of my recently completed EHHA Rev A. (MOSFET):


----------



## Joe Presto

Quote: 





jdkjake said:


> 6GM8 under-lit by a 2200mcd ultra-violet LED as seen though the "window" of my recently completed EHHA Rev A. (MOSFET):


 


  Absolutely stunning, great shot!


----------



## Clayton SF

^ Wow! Great Shot. It looks like it's either ready to blast off into outer space, or boil over on some science fiction gas burner.


----------



## jdkJake

Thanks guys, I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Nebby




----------



## WyldRage

Quote: 





nebby said:


>


 

 Is that the L'Espressivo prototype?


----------



## Nebby

That is correct


----------



## milosz

My Krell Thermonuclear Core.... sunk 50 miles into the planet.....
   

   
  (Actually it's a Bijou OTL amp)
   
  Daytime view


----------



## milosz

*And, no, the blue glow is not from* _Cherenkov radiation. __  It is just the LED indicators on the amp boards._


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





milosz said:


> *And, no, the blue glow is not from* _Cherenkov radiation. __  It is just the LED indicators on the amp boards._


 


  You link to the cherenkov rdiation article as if we don't already know what it is, pha!  You insult our intelligence.
  And, no, we didn't confuse the (tacky?) glow of LED's for the cool effect of cherenkov radiation.  ^_^


----------



## milosz

I think you've been hit with too much Bremsstrahlung, it's made you cranky.
   
  As for the LEDs being tacky, talk to the guy who designed the circuit, not me.  That would be Cavalli Audio. Personally I don't think anything they design is particularly tacky.


----------



## Nebby

Nothing about the design is tacky, but I personally would've adjusted the LED resistor to keep the brightness reasonable as opposed to chassis-lighting brightness (and I would've used a red LED, blue IMO is overused).


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





milosz said:


> My Krell Thermonuclear Core.... sunk 50 miles into the planet.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Very nice. I'm glad the cage is in place to keep the tubes from attacking you?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Objects all aglow is always impressive no matter what color imho.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Is there any particular point to the LEDs though?  Other than "oooh...bluuuue!"?


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





golden monkey said:


> Is there any particular point to the LEDs though?  Other than "oooh...bluuuue!"?


 

 Probably not. Just like exposing the tubes when you don't have to: "Oooh...tubes!"


----------



## yellowjeep

Quote: 





milosz said:


> My Krell Thermonuclear Core.... sunk 50 miles into the planet.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Where did you get that enclosure?


----------



## Golden Monkey

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Probably not. Just like exposing the tubes when you don't have to: "Oooh...tubes!"


 

 Lol, true.  At least tube exposure has some validity, since they get really hot.  Nothing like cool, clean air to help dissipate that heat.  And besides...the look so sexy!  My non-audiophile friends can't even wrap their heads around what they do, lol.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





golden monkey said:


> Lol, true.  At least tube exposure has some validity, since they get really hot.  Nothing like cool, clean air to help dissipate that heat.  And besides...the look so sexy!  My non-audiophile friends can't even wrap their heads around what they do, lol.


 

 I know. Some of my mega-audiophile friends don't even know what tubes are. Peter is a DJ and he has never ever played a vinyl record nor has he ever seen an actual vacuum tube. I showed him my Woo and he took his iPhone out and photographed it for his friends. Grant it he's 21 years old but really! Never played a vinyl record? Huh? Cool guy though.


----------



## jdkJake

Quote: 





golden monkey said:


> Is there any particular point to the LEDs though?  Other than "oooh...bluuuue!"?


 


  That's pretty much it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Particularly with low voltage tubes that give off little to no glow, it can add some excitement and wow factor. Also makes for a better power-on indication than a front panel mounted LED (IMHO).


----------



## reiserFS

Not the best camera, but the Sylvania 6080 glow nicely and bright in the dark.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





milosz said:


> I think you've been hit with too much Bremsstrahlung, it's made you cranky.
> 
> As for the LEDs being tacky, talk to the guy who designed the circuit, not me.  That would be Cavalli Audio. Personally I don't think anything they design is particularly tacky.


 


  That could be, being around FEL's.
   
  Personally, I think the LED lighting is SUPER TACKY!  But that's just me.


----------



## Cal

nikongod said:


>






 Newbie here. What is the cap thing on top of this tube? What's the purpose?


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





cal said:


> Newbie here. What is the cap thing on top of this tube? What's the purpose?


 
   
  From wikipedia:
  In the 1930s, tubes often had the connection to the control grid, brought out through a metal cap on the top of the tube. This was connected by using a clip with an attached wire lead. An example would be the 6A7 pentagrid converter. Later, some tubes, particularly those used as radio frequency (RF) power amplifiers or horizontal deflection amplifiers in TV sets, such as the 6DQ6, had the plate or anode lead protrude through the envelope. In both cases this allowed the tube's output circuitry to be isolated from the input (grid) circuit more effectively. In the case of the tubes with the plate brought out to a cap, this also allowed the plate to run at higher voltages (over 26,000 volts in the case of rectifiers for colour television, such as the 3A3).
  http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CBsQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FTube_socket&rct=j&q=vacuum%20tube%20top%20pin&ei=O_PRTOXIKsGB8gaEqLnODA&usg=AFQjCNFGaZ65Cl0rw6wa5xj5KPKvt5d8Jg&cad=rja


----------



## Nebby

Are we talking about LED lighting, or LED lighting of tubes? I'm of the opinion that LED lighting of tubes (via LED underneath the tube) is tacky, whereas LED lighting in general is annoying if it's excessively bright but less atrocious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  The Bijou doesn't have any LED's underneath the tubes, that blue lighting is from an overachieving power indicator on the power supply board, I think...


----------



## TheWuss




----------



## Clayton SF

^ Outstanding. Great shot. Is that your new Little Dot VI? Nice.


----------



## TheWuss

yessir, clayton.
  that is my new baby...
   
  until i win the lottery and can afford a WA5LE or something, this will be the amp for me.
  it is pretty remarkable.
   
  an anecdotal bit:  it has somehow transformed my K702 into something vaguely enjoyable.
  perhaps an accidental effect of driving a 60 ohm headphone with a 5 watt OTL amp...


----------



## reiserFS

Got my RCA 6AS7G today, amazing tubes, takes my T1 to another level.


----------



## Clayton SF

^ That's a great photo. And those RCA 6AS7G tubes are still quite inexpensive compared to other NOS tubes.


----------



## hdufour

Darkvoice 332


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





reiserfs said:


> Got my RCA 6AS7G today, amazing tubes, takes my T1 to another level.


 


  You've been upgrading ReiserFS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very nice!


----------



## reiserFS

Oh yes, I sure have. I've got some Tung-Sol 5998s coming in as well.
  
  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> You've been upgrading ReiserFS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mikemalter




----------



## reiserFS

Glorious, kinda makes me want to buy a WA22!
  
  Quote: 





mikemalter said:


>


----------



## matthewh133

X2, very nice picture.


----------



## mikemalter

A duplicate, but truly a night picture.


----------



## Skylab




----------



## Beefy

Semi-night shot of a Sovtek/Svetlana 6AS7G in my Bottlehead Crack, taken with a _six year old_ Canon Ixus 50 and a tiny little travel tripod. Now this thing has no manual exposure controls at all so it took some experimenting with room lighting to get anything good, but I'm pretty happy with the results. I particularly like the reflections in the getter flash


----------



## leesure




----------



## mikemalter

Quote: 





leesure said:


>


 

 That dot is not so little!


----------



## LiqTenExp

f/2.8, 13 sec exposure, ISO-800, 90mm focal length
   

  f/2.8, 30 sec exposure, ISO-800, 90mm focal length
   

  f/2.8, 30 sec exposure, ISO-400, 90mm focal length
   
  Got a full compliment of tubes for Christmas along with a new Camera (Canon Rebel T2i).  This is using a 90mm Tamron Macro lens.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## mikemalter

Really nice!  Good Job.


----------



## hdufour

Holy freakin beautiful!!!!!  Love the blue glow...LED i assume?....wow...me want!


----------



## dave3533

Awesome...but makes me want one!


----------



## Icenine2

EML 5U4G Mesh


----------



## Icenine2

Here's the new WA22 w/EML+Shu Treasures


----------



## mikemalter

Quote: 





dancingpotato said:


> Really expensive and rare NOS in my Little Dot III.


 

 Well, somehow this all fits.  Although I would think it is a one-time use only.


----------



## Skylab

Quote: 





hdufour said:


> Holy freakin beautiful!!!!!  Love the blue glow...LED i assume?....wow...me want!


 


  That is real tube blue glow. Many power pentodes do this.  It's really not possible to see except in the dark.  Very cool.  No cheesy LED's did that!


----------



## LiqTenExp

yep thats right, just straight power tube glow.  Next time I am going to go for a smaller aperture and see if I can get the glow better in focus.


----------



## Chops

Well this isn't of my headphone amp, but my modified Baldwin Organ tube amp running P-P 6L6's (Russian 6N3P), two 5U4G rectifiers and two 5751 drivers...
   
  Olympus E-300, 70mm, 30sec @ f/8, ISO100...


----------



## hdufour

Quote: 





skylab said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I stand corrected, and in awe....so much to learn, and drool over....


----------



## jerico

Skylab/Ice - beautiful shots!
   
  Here's my new WA22:


----------



## Skylab

Wow! Terrific shot yourself!


----------



## mikemalter

Quote: 





jerico said:


> Skylab/Ice - beautiful shots!
> 
> Here's my new WA22:


 

 Warms me from the inside out.
   
  Now all you need is a pair of TSRP's


----------



## jerico

Oh no, the dreaded tube-rolling cycle has begun!!


----------



## Icenine2

NIce shot J.


----------



## jerico

Cheers!

Wish there was some blue in them thar tubes!


----------



## kchew

Yet another Woo Audio WA22, this time with EML 5U4G, Tung Sol 6SN7GT "mouse ear" and Tung Sol 5998.
   

   
  It wouldn't be complete without a close-up of that glorious EML...


----------



## mikemalter

Great Woo pix!


----------



## jerico

That photo (and the EML itself) is a beauty!


----------



## _Spanky_

Maverick Audio TubeMagic D1 tube & red LED:

   
  Same pic but with flash:

   
   
   
  Maverick Audio TubeMagic A1 - TungSol 6AK5 Tubes


----------



## Gazza

Couple of pics of my Manley. Still getting the hang of taking night-time shots.


----------



## mikemalter

Quote: 





gazza said:


> Couple of pics of my Manley. Still getting the hang of taking night-time shots.


 

 That's a lot of tubes!


----------



## JZavala

new to the tube world.  if anyone can direct me to a good source to learn about tubes, i'm more than happy to learn,  why certain tubes are good for certain audio and how each effect audio differently it would be most helpful.


----------



## leesure




----------



## mikemalter

Nice.


----------



## mikemalter

Quote: 





dancingpotato said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 It's a Strangelove.


----------



## Towert7

Cools pics kchew and leesure.


----------



## XXII

Sophia mesh plate PX4 and Tung-Sol 6F8G in my Balancing Act. I cooked dinner for a friend and he thanked me by taking photos of my rig


----------



## Towert7

Cool tubes XXII.


----------



## Towert7

My contribution:

*WooAudio GES:*












 4 electro harmonix 12ax7 in the front and 4 sylvania 6s4a in the back.


----------



## carebebear777

I'm amazed by the level of photography on this forum.  I guess since most of the people on here are OCD about electronics, it makes sense.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





carebebear777 said:


> I'm amazed by the level of photography on this forum.  I guess since most of the people on here are OCD about electronics, it makes sense.


 


  Some of the people on this forum are actually professional photographers.


----------



## Armaegis

Combining audio and hifi... two very dangerously expensive hobbies. There's a reason why I haven't upgraded my camera from the dinky little point 'n shoot... I can only afford to be OCD over one hobby at a time


----------



## wcarpenter

Here's my Miniwatt N3 and Beyerdynamic DT880 pros. Its a great little set up!


----------



## Ultrainferno

That's a very nice pic and combo!


----------



## Clayton SF

^ Oooooooooooooooooo. Nice nice nice. Three's company!


----------



## jerico

XXII - did you cook dinner on those tubes instead of the stove?   
   
  Wonderful shots!


----------



## Dynasty62

Little Dot MKIII with Amperex EF95 Bugle Boys


----------



## coconutboy

<--- longtime lurker, newbie poster.  Some gorgeous pics in this thread, and a fair dose of lol as well.
  Quote: 





jdkjake said:


>


 
   
  Quote: 





skylab said:


>


 


   


  Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ahahahah!


----------



## jerico

Actually LOLing!


----------



## yomomma1

MMMMmmmm, can't wait till mymk4 se turns up. Just bought off a member and am awaiting delivery! Will take a pic when I get them.


----------



## vrln

As a solid state man I have a confession to make. Every now and then I lurk in this thread, feeling highly jealous. I´ve made the decision to make my next PC rig tube based, if only just because of the looks  Yes, I´m that shallow! These pictures don´t remind me of audio electronics, they are art.


----------



## CrazyRay

Quote: 





vrln said:


> I´ve made the decision to make my next PC rig tube based, if only just because of the looks  Yes, I´m that shallow! These pictures don´t remind me of audio electronics, they are art.


 


[size=12pt]You'll buy it for the looks but fall in love for the sound!!![/size]


----------



## Towert7

Great photo Dynasty


----------



## JohnBal

I second that. Some really nice photos in this thread.


----------



## agentsmith




----------



## sluker

Keeping me warm at night.


----------



## matthewh133

^ 2 shots above are awesomesauce.


----------



## CrazyRay

*TUBES!!!!*


----------



## detoxguy




----------



## yomomma1

Quote: 





crazyray said:


> *TUBES!!!!*


 

 Sweet Jebus! That right there is darn good set-up!


----------



## yomomma1

The light coming from my LD is so puny that I would have to leave my camera on BULB for about a week to get anything from it


----------



## yomomma1

Quote: 





vrln said:


> As a solid state man I have a confession to make. Every now and then I lurk in this thread, feeling highly jealous. I´ve made the decision to make my next PC rig tube based, if only just because of the looks  Yes, I´m that shallow! These pictures don´t remind me of audio electronics, they are art.


 


  LOL I feel the same, I love the looks as much as the sound of tubes (may be even a little more). I want to try a good SS next, see what all the talk is about


----------



## lbj

The glow from my new Mapletree amp:


----------



## yomomma1

MMMmmmmm warm glow! If I get a day I will take a long exp of my ld mk4 but the glow off the tubes is so low it will literally take ages to get anything on the sensor!

  


lbj said:


> The glow from my new Mapletree amp:


----------



## lbj

Yeah, this was a looong exposure.  30 seconds!


----------



## limpidglitch

That is a lovely amplifier you've got there, lbj.


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





lbj said:


> Yeah, this was a looong exposure.  30 seconds!


 


  Then what do you call a 30 minute exposure...................


----------



## lbj

Quote: 





towert7 said:


> Then what do you call a 30 minute exposure...................


 

 Um, longer?
   
  Limpidglitch:  Thanks!


----------



## sluker

MiniWatt v1 as headphone amp for HE5-LE via XLR pigtail


----------



## LiqTenExp

Realized I have never posted a photo of my LD MKIII


----------



## Ultrainferno

Nice, but not so much night time 
  I'll post a pic of my 339 when I get a camera that allows shutter speed variations...


----------



## LiqTenExp

Eh well the point is to show off the glow, didn't need it to be dark to catch them glowing!


----------



## LiqTenExp

ok ok, since my last one wasn't in the dark of night, I offer you this:


----------



## Clayton SF

Great looking. Nice highlights on the volume knob. Are those tubes hard to remove when rolling them? They look pretty well-sunk to get a good grip on them.


----------



## ZorgDK

liqtenexp said:


> ok ok, since my last one wasn't in the dark of night, I offer you this:




awesome shot


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Great looking. Nice highlights on the volume knob. Are those tubes hard to remove when rolling them? They look pretty well-sunk to get a good grip on them.


 


  I saw your new Decware setup. what happened to the WA2 and WA22 that were in that place before?


----------



## Clayton SF

The WA22 is in storage and out of the loop for now. The WA2 is next to my couch in the living room and I listen to it after hours because the Decware setup is for speakers only even though the middle amp (the pre amp ZSP2+) is a headphone amp I have yet to use it as such. There is no more room in my apartment for another amp! Okay--too late.


----------



## Wedge

WA-5


----------



## LiqTenExp




----------



## LiqTenExp

It was really hard to capture this guy since the glow factor is low and with enough room light to see what it is (meaning what amp it is) the glow was nearly gone from the picture.


----------



## TMRaven

Don't mind if I do:


----------



## the_equalizer

Despite the way it looks, this was taken at night   My new WA2


----------



## TMRaven

Quote: 





the_equalizer said:


> Despite the way it looks, this was taken at night


 
   
  =O


----------



## LiqTenExp

You have plenty of light there! increase the F-stop number to increase your depth of field.  Only the second tube is in focus, more tubes more tubes, LOL
  
  Quote: 





the_equalizer said:


> Despite the way it looks, this was taken at night   My new WA2


----------



## dannie01

Arrrrrrrrrrrrr, Wedge, your beautiful pic is killing me....................................
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





wedge said:


> WA-5


----------



## Wedge

Dannie - You got a beautiful amp too!  You should see the amp now with Chelmer CV575 for Rectifiers, just beautiful.


----------



## dannie01

Quote: 





wedge said:


> Dannie - You got a beautiful amp too!  You should see the amp now with Chelmer CV575 for Rectifiers, just beautiful.


 


  Thank you, Wedge. I found these on internet, what do you think?


----------



## Wedge

Quote: 





dannie01 said:


> Thank you, Wedge. I found these on internet, what do you think?


 

  The same ones that I have in right now.  They just look beautiful.


----------



## the_equalizer

Quote: 





tmraven said:


> =O


 
  Quote: 





liqtenexp said:


> You have plenty of light there! increase the F-stop number to increase your depth of field.  Only the second tube is in focus, more tubes more tubes, LOL


 
  Thanks for the nice comments (expressions?) 
   
  Actually the only light comes from a 13 watt fluorescent bulb directed to the room's ceiling to indirectly light the room. It was the long exposure time (with a tripod, naturally) that made it come out so bright.
   
  I narrowed the depth of field intentionally, but I'll certainly take a couple more with the tubes in focus this afternoon when I come back from work to post more glowing tubes 
   
   
  @Wedge: I concur with dannie01, that WA5 looks like it came out of a dream.
   
  @dannie01: Those rectifiers look really nice!! I bet they look much better when glowing in a WA6
   
  cheers!


----------



## the_equalizer

Ok, took some more pics of the WA2's fire bottles. I hope you like them 
   

   

   

   

   

   
  cheers!


----------



## dannie01

I always struggling on how to take these kind of good pics like you guys did, anyway the WA2 looks wonderful, the_equalizer.

  
  Quote: 





the_equalizer said:


> Ok, took some more pics of the WA2's fire bottles. I hope you like them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the_equalizer

Thanks Dannie!  You just need a tripod (essential) and setup your camera for long exposure time, no flash, and timer-shot; it doesn't really matter if it's after 2 or 10 seconds, it's just so that you don't shake the camera body when pressing the button 
   
  cheers!


----------



## dannie01

That's the question. I'm too lazy to grab a tripod for my camera even it can be set to those setting you've just mentioned, thanks anyway.




  
  Quote: 





the_equalizer said:


> Thanks Dannie!  You just need a tripod (essential) and setup your camera for long exposure time, no flash, and timer-shot; it doesn't really matter if it's after 2 or 10 seconds, it's just so that you don't shake the camera body when pressing the button
> 
> cheers!


----------



## TMRaven

You can just do it like me and set up a bunch of boxes as your tripod.


----------



## dannie01

Oh yes, you're right. I'll give it a try, thanks.


----------



## the_equalizer

Yeah, I sometimes use a chair and a pile of books (or a stool standing over a chair) if I don't have my tripod handy and I need a place to hold the camera steady.


----------



## Hi-fi Wigwammer




----------



## the_equalizer

Sweet looking pics Hi-fi Wigwammer. I bet those 845 triodes sound as liquid as they look!


----------



## TMRaven

More Little Dot:


  
  Quote: 





hi-fi wigwammer said:


>


 


  Fantastic!


----------



## Skylab




----------



## Rollin

*Decware Zen Torii #14*


----------



## Armaegis

Oh my, that is magnificent!


----------



## ZorgDK

Very lovely shots here!


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## dannie01

I finally bought a tripod and took some lousy pics, there still a long long way to learn how to take beautiful pics like you guys do.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Such a great topic. I really should get to taking a pic


----------



## scubadawg

Musical Paradise MP301- Mark II Headphone Amp
 Bewitch 1812 Amp - Shuguang Treasure KT88Z Tubes
 Onkyo Ipod Dock


----------



## the_equalizer

Quote: 





dannie01 said:


> I finally bought a tripod and took some lousy pics, there still a long long way to learn how to take beautiful pics like you guys do.


 
  @dannie01: Cool pics Dannie! congratulations on your tripod.
   
  @scubadawg: that must be your home's central heating, right?
   
  Here's my latest experiment, a composite of a completely dark exposure (only the filaments visible) and a normal exposure... doesn't look *that* great... I guess I need to keep on experimenting!


----------



## lazysleepyboi

Quote: 





the_equalizer said:


> @dannie01: Cool pics Dannie! congratulations on your tripod.
> 
> @scubadawg: that must be your home's central heating, right?
> 
> Here's my latest experiment, a composite of a completely dark exposure (only the filaments visible) and a normal exposure... doesn't look *that* great... I guess I need to keep on experimenting!


 


  eye candy, my eyes are loving this entire thread, can't wait for my tube amp to come in my mail, just 2 more weeks!


----------



## williaty

The rest are in my Flickr photostream


----------



## LiqTenExp

real quick one of the LD MKVI+


----------



## Clayton SF

Nice one. Very nice.
  Sorry, I mean nice six. Very nice.


----------



## Impulsive

*Some MK III glowing!*
*ENJOY!*


----------



## Clayton SF

Zana Deux SE #32


----------



## kchew

Woo Audio WA22.


----------



## Clayton SF

^   !!!
  Absolutely stunning. I need to get a tripod. My shots always look as if I had taken them during the daylight hours but it is my camera that is compensating for low light levels and my unsteady hand. A tripod will allow me to shoot in total darkness, as you have done, my glowing babies!


----------



## saved by grace

Cary SLI80 Signature.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Lafigaro 339


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





impulsive said:


> *Some MK III glowing!*
> *ENJOY!*


 
   
  Some nice photos, but 30 pictures...............
  These are 5 of my favorites.


----------



## Towert7

*kchew*, very nice glow you captured too.  I love the color.
   
  Really nice photos from everyone on this last page.


----------



## Towert7

Not sure if anyone uses *Flickr*, but if you do there is a really nice group for Vacuum Tube photos!
These pictures would look awsome there!
  http://www.flickr.com/groups/tubes/


----------



## Towert7

Quote: 





williaty said:


> The rest are in my Flickr photostream


 


  The shape of this tube, and the way the light comes from it, remind me of a double sided desk lamp.


----------



## kchew

Thanks Clayton SF and Towert7. This thread is really overflowing with great pics. I would post an updated photo of my amp now, but the Mullard CV378 and Sylvania 6SN7Ws are very boring tubes to photograph...


----------



## xinque

Not exactly tube glow but found this video amusing.  Can't imagine anyone doing it to any live tube of worth though..


----------



## tme110

The one complaint I have about my Apex Peak is that I don't get that sexy tube glow.


----------



## xinque

Feel the same way about my Lyr..  =\


----------



## livewire

Quote: 





tme110 said:


> The one complaint I have about my Apex Peak is that I don't get that sexy tube glow.


 


 Will it fit in your microwave oven?


----------



## Skylab

For tube glow purposes there is just no beating regulator tubes - most of the glow in my Decware Mini-Torii comes from the four regulator tubes.


----------



## Sesam

Here is my WA22 glowing in semi-darkness


----------



## kchew

Nice one Sesam, what rectifier is that?
   
  WA22 with GZ34, CV181 and 5998 in darkness.


----------



## kiteki

Quote: 





chops said:


> Well this isn't of my headphone amp, but my modified Baldwin Organ tube amp running P-P 6L6's (Russian 6N3P), two 5U4G rectifiers and two 5751 drivers...
> 
> Olympus E-300, 70mm, 30sec @ f/8, ISO100...


 


 This is real..?


----------



## Sesam

kchew it's a Sylvania GB 5931, my new favourite rectifier


----------



## Armaegis

Heh, I just had this funny though to build a tube amp with a plasma globe in the middle. All that chargeup would probably be terrible for sound though... hmm, or maybe just ditch the audio circuit and use tubes to power the globe!


----------



## BID

This is the bad thing about owning an SPL Phonitor...no pretty night time pictures with glow. Unless you count the VUs.


----------



## ThePhoenix924S

Can't wait to contribute to this thread (convincing myself to pull the trigger on something anyway)!  This is website is evil, mostly because of such beautiful threads as this.


----------



## David Mudkips

My Schiit.


----------



## the_equalizer

^^   VERY nice pictures you made of your amp!


----------



## xinque

WA5


----------



## RodneyMarion

Ah, just seeing these. Great photo!


----------



## RodneyMarion

Awesome group!


----------



## nick n

Old school. The other 5 or so are deeper in.


----------



## yournamehere




----------



## dahan




----------



## Hennyo

Quote: 





xinque said:


> Not exactly tube glow but found this video amusing.  Can't imagine anyone doing it to any live tube of worth though..


 

 Lol!!! I now know what to do next fourth of July! Buy some cheap, worthless for audio tube and go to town! How great!


----------



## livewire

Expect to possibly fry your microwave oven while you are at it!


----------



## Draygonn

Some really beautiful shots in this thread.


----------



## Butler

david mudkips said:


> My Schiit.




This is absolutely stunning. I almost went with that model but I use my amp with my computer and I couldn't justify using a tube amp off a computer and wasting the tube hours on stuff like games.
That and it doesn't pair well with as well as the Asgard with W5000's. Regardless, these are probably my favorite pictures in this thread and I was cruising this thread for just this model and shot. :atsmile:


----------



## Enthusia




----------



## john57

2359glenn amp design


----------



## jc9394

Quote: 





john57 said:


> 2359glenn amp design


 

 How it sounds?  What headphone you are using?


----------



## john57

[size=11pt]I am using the Sennheiser HD 598, Denon D2000 and the Fostex T50RP and all work well with the amp. The Denon D2000 really benefits from the amp by bringing up the recessed V shaped midrange a bit. The amp has a fullness or richness to the sound with great dynamic punch. I told Glenn that the amp gave me the impression that it was a cross between the mellowness of the Burson 160A amp and the power and dynamic range of the Woo WA5LE, which I tried while I was at the Rocky Mountain Audio Fest.  The amp that Glenn made that I ended up buying is the only current tube amp that I know of that can use the 3DG4 or the remarkable 5AU4 rectifier tube. The transformer is rated for 5 amps on either the 3v or the 5v for rectifier tube. My 3DG4 tube has a voltage drop of only 23v at 350ma as an example. The prices are low on these tubes and that is why he is using them: good performance for the price. Glenn likes to use Sprague Atom Capacitors and sometimes paper in oil for his designs. Glenn is no copycat. Here is an another picture of the amp.[/size]


----------



## Joshatdot

littledot mk][


----------



## kchew

USAF-596 in da house.
   

   

   
   
  GEC 6AS7 as a bonus.


----------



## keph

some of my photo collections of my La Figaro 336c amp..enjoy...soon ill take pictures of the big brother the 339


----------



## keph

The BIG BROTHER 339 with Tung-Sol 5998 and RCA red hots JAN 5693


----------



## Ultrainferno

Can't remember if I posted it already or not:
   

   
  Same amp as above


----------



## keph

nice pic..wish the TS could provide more light hahhaha...
  Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Can't remember if I posted it already or not:
> 
> 
> 
> Same amp as above


----------



## jc9394




----------



## Clayton SF

^ Dante's Inferno.


----------



## Sesam

My new tubes!


----------



## Digital-Pride

Just outstanding photos everyone!  This is probably the most the enjoyable thread I've seen yet on Head-Fi.  These photos really capture the mystical, hypnotic, soothing, and flat out gorgeous quality tube amplifiers have.  Again, simply brilliant photography everyone!


----------



## Shadowboxer

Here's my contribution.  For those 'in the know' regarding cameras; photo was taken with a full frame Nikon D700 (not the 7000!).  Click in photo for larger size.


----------



## Shadowboxer

Same shot as above but with some creative license (click on images for larger versions).  Which one do you like?


----------



## Joe Presto

Quote: 





shadowboxer said:


> Same shot as above but with some creative license (click on images for larger versions).  Which one do you like?


 


  Nice pictures, although  I think I prefer the image unedited/ less edited as with your first post, however with the composition as used in your second post. Also, when viewing the pics in their full resolution, especially if you used a good camera and lens, you may want to dust your amp a bit


----------



## Shadowboxer

Quote: 





joe presto said:


> Nice pictures, although  I think I prefer the image unedited/ less edited as with your first post, however with the composition as used in your second post. Also, when viewing the pics in their full resolution, especially if you used a good camera and lens, you may want to dust your amp a bit


 

 Thanks.  I agree on the composition.
   
  Dust?  I looked at the original un-altered full res 25 MB version of the pic and I don't see any.  Also, I'm sitting here looking at the amp and I don't see any dust.


----------



## Grado77

--------------


----------



## john57

I like the second from the bottom.


----------



## Yuceka

.


----------



## localmotion411

These pics make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.  Wish there was a way to post tube SMELL!


----------



## Mr.Sneis

What f/stop and shutter speed are you guys using?  Pitch black room?


----------



## nikongod

Totally dark room helps. If you dim incandescent lights enough that you can see the tubes glowing well the color temperature from the bulbs gets kind of warm and ugly - by the time you correct for the ambient light you loose all of the color in the tubes! If you have LED lights your pretty much a pimp so feel free to ignore me. 
   
  I follow a method something like this:
   
  Totally dark room.
   
  Use a LONG exposure on a tripod. Set F-stop to get good depth of field, and shutter speed so that the glowing heaters are well exposed. I snap a few pics without flash to set this part of the exposure. F8 & 10seconds @ISO100 sounds like a good starting point but please dont quote me unless Im right 
   
  After you have settled on an exposure time & F-stop hold a flash somewhere off to the side & above and trigger it manually to get the body of the amp and the shapes of the bottles. Experiment with different distances & locations from flash to amp to get a pleasant exposure & highlights here. Don't bother with leaving the flash on the camera - you will get results 1000 times better holding it off to the side and triggering it manually and thanks to the epic-long exposure time you can safely fire the flash manually. 
   
  You can use a VERY cheap flash here, no need for anything really fancy if you don't happen to have a nice flash. 
   
  It does take a bit of experimentation to get a nice pic, but once you do it a couple times it becomes easy as habit and the results are SO worth it.


----------



## Mr.Sneis

Thx for the tips NG.  I still can't figure out how to fire my flash separate from the body, will have to look into it!!


----------



## FullPuku

Great shot of you relaxing in the chair, a wee whiskey by your side. A perfect evening I think. (A reply that was supposed to be attached to post 44, RhythmDevils)


----------



## mikenike

Schiit Lyr
  ƒ/8.0 — 71.0 sec — ISO 100 (to keep down the noise)


----------



## Dubstep Girl

Quote: 





mikenike said:


> Schiit Lyr
> ƒ/8.0 — 71.0 sec — ISO 100 (to keep down the noise)


 

 very cool. wish i could take photos like that lol


----------



## the_equalizer

That was a GREAT explanation nikongod. Reminded me of chapter 7 "Artificial Light Photography" from Ansel Adam's "The Negative". I'll definitely try the technique soon.
   
  cheers!

  
  Quote: 





nikongod said:


> Totally dark room helps. If you dim incandescent lights enough that you can see the tubes glowing well the color temperature from the bulbs gets kind of warm and ugly - by the time you correct for the ambient light you loose all of the color in the tubes! If you have LED lights your pretty much a pimp so feel free to ignore me.
> 
> I follow a method something like this:
> 
> ...


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





the_equalizer said:


> That was a GREAT explanation nikongod. Reminded me of chapter 7 "Artificial Light Photography" from Ansel Adam's "The Negative". I'll definitely try the technique soon.
> 
> cheers!


 

  
  One thing I'd like to add is to remember to turn off stabilization on your lens when using a tripod as that can cause some vibration while taking a long exposure.


----------



## Zombie_X




----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





			
				Zombie_X said:
			
		

>


 

 Nice, nice, nice.
  Kinda makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. (And outside.)
  Great shots! All of 'em.


----------



## Zombie_X

Thanks man! All my pictures were taken from a cheap $40 digital camera.
  
  Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> Nice, nice, nice.
> Kinda makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. (And outside.)
> Great shots! All of 'em.


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> Thanks man! All my pictures were taken from a cheap $40 digital camera.


 
   
  Great to know. I've had no success with a $200+ digital camera. Please tell, what is the make and model of your camera? Thanks!


----------



## Zombie_X

The camera is a GE A1251. Got it at RadioShack for $40 a while back.


----------



## Slab

While not a headphone amp, here are the tubes on my Budda Superdrive 18 guitar amp.


----------



## tronburgundy

Great shots all round!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

^ omg how do u take such cool pics!?


----------



## tronburgundy

Quote: 





dubstep girl said:


> ^ omg how do u take such cool pics!?


 


  I just turned off the lights and slowed my shutter speed down to around 3 secs. Tripod also comes on handy too.


----------



## Rollin

Very cool


----------



## Zombie_X

Took new pictures with my new camera:


----------



## Maxvla




----------



## sluker




----------



## beerguy0

My just finished Millett Hybrid MiniMAX (Taken with my cell phone)
   

   
   
   
  My buddies Crate guitar amp (Canon 20D, Canon 85/1.8 - ISO 1600, f/1.8, 1/10s)


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





tronburgundy said:


> Great shots all round!


 


   


  Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> Took new pictures with my new camera:


 


  PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD HIGH-RES!!! Those photos are gorgeous and I wish to make desktop wallpapers out of them. Can you take those shots again, but maybe in the 3000-4000 pixel range horizontally?


----------



## Zombie_X

I'll take fresh shots for you later on, ok?
  
  Quote: 





blackenedplague said:


> PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD HIGH-RES!!! Those photos are gorgeous and I wish to make desktop wallpapers out of them. Can you take those shots again, but maybe in the 3000-4000 pixel range horizontally?


----------



## telecaster

Running HD650 what a treat!
  Am waiting to change the cheap russian metal tubes for more glow and more sound goodness. Will post a photo here then!
   

   
  More bokeh and saturation


----------



## BLACKENEDPLAGUE

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> I'll take fresh shots for you later on, ok?


 

 Much appreciated. They'll make great wallpapers and I'll post the cropped shots here
   
   
   
  Oh damn these pictures make me want to buy a massive tube amp just for the design!


----------



## telecaster

NOS JAN General Electric 6AS7G and NOS Telefunken EF800


----------



## Dubstep Girl

beautiful pics


----------



## Nightelf

My new amp, first shot:
   
   
   

   

   
  and one more:


----------



## Zombie_X

Some shots of the Tung-Sol 6550's in my dads Signature SR-a4 amp.


----------



## sluker

New tubes, new pics.


----------



## Nightelf

Very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Great shots gentelmans.


----------



## Zombie_X




----------



## Nightelf




----------



## telecaster




----------



## keph




----------



## kiteki

So pretty.


----------



## Draygonn




----------



## Neogeo333

I miss the Crack.


----------



## madbull

here is my Woo GES  I hope to take better pics when I have a tripod for my camera and learn some skills 
   

   

   
  (edited to add better pics)


----------



## madbull

WA3


----------



## telecaster

GEC 6AS7G, Military UK CV1932
   
   

  Tung Sol Chatham 6AS7G, smoked glass CV1932
   
   

  GEC 6080, Raytheon 6J5WGT brown base.


----------



## tme110

It's amazing the impact of having a nice tube glow.  I admit I was annoyed at my Apex Peak simply because it had no glow.


----------



## tigersinacage




----------



## madbull

My new Stratus, look at the beauty of the 2A3 glow


----------



## kstaken

Man I love tubes that glow like that.
  Quote: 





madbull said:


> My new Stratus, look at the beauty of the 2A3 glow


----------



## MomijiTMO

Oh wow that looks great!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Ok it wasn't really night, but there's the Crack


----------



## Ultrainferno

And here's the WA2


----------



## shinn

Does anyone know which brand of 6SN7 tube glows beautifully on Woo amps? (new productions and/or NOS). Thanks for any advice


----------



## rosgr63

One of them is the GE 6SN7GTB with the light bridge on top.


----------



## charliex

Love this thread ... ahhh the beauty of glowing bulbs and colours - like being under the stars at night.


----------



## parbaked

I have 4 tubes that glow...


----------



## zaynel

LD MK4se


----------



## telecaster




----------



## jtinto

Quote: 





parbaked said:


> I have 4 tubes that glow...


 
  Looks like a Mapletree ...


----------



## parbaked

Quote: 





jtinto said:


> Looks like a Mapletree ...


 
  Nice eye...Super 2!!


----------



## Clayton SF

I don't have a great camera like Ultrainferno but here goes.
  Decware Mini Torii SEx and WA22.
  I decided to dig up the old WA22 'cause I've seemed to have misplace my WA2 
  I hadn't listened to the WA22 in six or more months. Boy is that a great amp.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

nice amps.


----------



## Clayton SF

Thanks! I've powered up the stereo system for music and central heating. System is ready to go! Bring down the Grid!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





clayton sf said:


> I don't have a great camera like Ultrainferno but here goes.
> 
> I decided to dig up the old WA22 'cause I've seemed to have misplace my WA2


 
   
  Ultra only has a simple Canon Eos 1100D, rookie dslr, but thanks for the compliment
   
  Really, what happened to your WA2? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I never turn on the heating in my office, the WA2 + 339 heat it up enough after 30 minutes. I might need a Torii for the living room though.
  Nice pics!


----------



## tme110




----------



## Wirbel

My 339...


----------



## RAZRr1275

Little Dot I+ with Mullard EF91s in


----------



## itshot

Valhalla fun.
  (And thats supposed to be a star, btw. *fail*)


----------



## Oeufdepoire

A Belvu 12AU7 tube on my Millett's "Starving student" hybrid amp. More than 30-second exposure at 100 ISO.


----------



## CoiL

Not glowing much but here it is:
   
  http://s8.postimage.org/xfmr5eplx/Aune_T1wall.jpg
   
  Tungsram PCC88/7DJ8[size=x-small] (NOS, 1972, made in Hungary) @ Aune T1[/size]
   
  [size=x-small]If someone wants higher resolution then ask [/size]


----------



## Mad Dude

I really like the glow of the 12B4A tubes in the MAD Ear+HD:


----------



## nelamvr6




----------



## Bee inthe Attic

edit: Voshkod 6ZH1P-EV on my Little Dot I+


----------



## bbophead




----------



## hodgjy

Trafomatic Head One with Reflector 6S45P and RFT EZ80.


----------



## snaper

Hy,
   
  I found this site on google, when I was seeking for pictures about glowing vacuum tubes. 
  (Im designing a tube emultaion software now.)
   
  Could somebody make some pictures from front perspective about glowing tubes, what I can use in my software?
   
  Thank you in advance!


----------



## CrazyRay

My new United Electronics (USAF) 596 Rectifier Tube.


----------



## Netforce

Got my Little Bear and took few pictures.


----------



## telecaster




----------



## kramer5150

I dont think I ever get tired of looking at that 339.  Every time I look at the component layout I see something different.


----------



## Ultrainferno

It's gorgeous!


----------



## hdufour

Dang it....every time I see the 339 I want it more...it would look awesome sitting next to my 332....or replacing it


----------



## Clayton SF

Quote: 





hdufour said:


> Dang it....every time I see the 339 I want it more...it would look awesome sitting next to my 332....or replacing it


 
   
  x2
_*it would look awesome sitting next to my __________.*_


----------



## AnakChan

Woo Audio WA7 & FitEar MH335DW :-

   
  Shindo Labs Corton Charlemagne :-

   
  Eddie Current Zana Deux :-


----------



## Rossy007

Just got my Little Dot 1+ Hybrid today as a replacement for my damaged Schiit. I am waiting on a replacement set on AKG Q701 (should be here in a few days) so burning it in with a crappy set on buds. Sooo excited.


----------



## potterma

Little Dot Mk IV
   
Mk IV


----------



## Rossy007

hey! were cousins


----------



## RodneyMarion

Awesome photos! Thanks for posting / sharing them.


----------



## wuwhere

I just love the glow of tubes at night. Saw this one on-line, 12 6L6.


----------



## jmsaxon69




----------



## bbophead

O.K., I cheated, it was taken in the afternoon.


----------



## jmsaxon69

Some glowing Schiit....


----------



## kchew




----------



## FYL941




----------



## JohnBal

Yummy. Woo Are You, Woo Woo


----------



## Ultrainferno

nice. woos are always pretty!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

love how smooth those tung sols look


----------



## nick n




----------



## GrindingThud




----------



## kidcharlemagne

Project Starlight - led on w/ Sylv-Jan 6189

   
  Led off w/ GE5965, acrylic top off


----------



## RodneyMarion

Quote: 





fraseyboy said:


> I've posted them a couple of other threads but I can't NOT post them in a 'night time tubes glowing' thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I am a bit curious what tubes you were using here in the photos. Thanks!
   
  Rodney


----------



## TrollDragon

The new LD MK IV...


----------



## icecap

Gold Lion KT66, Shuguang 274B and OTK 6H8C


----------



## Andrew LB




----------



## Ultrainferno




----------



## SBoy

The Mini-Torii


----------



## Ultrainferno

Nice amp, get some violet glowing 03C for it


----------



## bbophead




----------



## RodneyMarion

Looking good!


----------



## zaynel

My Little Dot MK4se


----------



## SoulSyde

This is by far my favorite photo thread on Head-Fi.


----------



## CoiL




----------



## White Lotus

Coil, did you make your LED not glow in your AUNE?
  
 Mine has a white LED under the tube..


----------



## CoiL

No, I just put thin red plastic under tube  Much nicer glow and looking this way imo.


----------



## whirlwind

MAD Ear Purist +HD


----------



## White Lotus

coil said:


> No, I just put thin red plastic under tube  Much nicer glow and looking this way imo.


 
  
 Oh man. I am getting my T1 and doing that right now. I have a series of lighting gels for stage lighting, I'll cut one up and try it. 
  
 GREAT idea.


----------



## CoiL

I took my red plastic from usual A4 paper filing covers: https://www.office365.co.uk/P/211710/Leitz-Standard-Data-Files-Semi-rigid-PVC-Clear-Front-20mm-Title-Strip-A4-Red-Ref-4191-00-25-Pack-25
 I cut it so, that circle is 2mm larger than pins-circle and made holes to that plastic so pins go through it and that plastic will "stick" to tube and it doesn`t fall off if removing tube.
 If you are crazy tube-roller like I am then it`s great method to mark different tubes for different genres, for example red plastic for rock/metal/progressive/jazz and yellow plastic for EDM/EAM, green plastic for movies/dialogue, orange plastic for classic etc. 
  
 Don`t forget to post pics to Aune T1 thread.


----------



## ostewart




----------



## Rem0o

Nice amp. I don't like flashy audio stuff. I much prefer the utilitarian/classy look.
  
 Here's mine: 


  Cheers!


----------



## ostewart

Icon Audio HP8 MKII, used it at hifiheadphones. Fell in love with it last year. When I start my job I'm going to save for a HP8 MKII + Hifiman HE-6


----------



## jc9394

Have not post in this thread for a while...


----------



## Seele01

beautiful shot !
  
 i really love tube amp because of that, the glowing at night. can't wait to get my first tube amp...


----------



## parbaked

12AT7 driving a 5881


----------



## parbaked

VTL Stereo 50


----------



## bbophead

jc9394 said:


> Have not post in this thread for a while...


 
 Ahh, the beautiful fire bottles.  Excellent!


----------



## parbaked




----------



## MaDD0G

bbophead said:


> Ahh, the beautiful fire bottles.  Excellent!




Yeah, that blue waviness looks gorgeous. Looks like an electron flux become visible in these large power tubes.


----------



## parbaked

Ahh...the soothing blue glow of 5881 power tubes:


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Just built it today!


----------



## Rem0o

Gotta love the Crack.


----------



## thegrobe

I have never posted on this thread....but have admired lots of beautiful pictures! Time to pitch in, here's a quick shot of some Decware gear hard at work:


----------



## ULTRA-HARMONICS




----------



## bbophead

ultra-harmonics said:


>


 
 I love mine, too.  What tubes are you running?


----------



## ULTRA-HARMONICS

Running A Tung Sol 5998 and a pair pair of 6N1P-VI's. Great combo with my set up...


----------



## Rayvolution

6DN7's from my recently built Bottlehead S.E.X


----------



## silversurfer616




----------



## bbophead

ultra-harmonics said:


> Running A Tung Sol 5998 and a pair pair of 6N1P-VI's. Great combo with my set up...


 
 Hilarious!  In the dark, I thought it was a WA6, like mine.
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Wil

Little Dot MKVIII SE with EH 6H30 and Psvane 12AT7s


----------



## elecproxitong

that right,I can only begin to imagine what you guys are like in front of a lit fireplace.thank you


----------



## Rayvolution

elecproxitong said:


> that right,I can only begin to imagine what you guys are like in front of a lit fireplace.thank you


 
 Its like you've know me for years


----------



## moodyrn




----------



## Skylab

Nice pics, brother Moody


----------



## moodyrn

Lol, thanks Skylab. Some may see those pics and wonder "what the heck is that"!! But we know.


----------



## moodyrn

Oh, I meant the type of amp it is. 

And the pics were taken with my iphone.


----------



## bbophead

moodyrn said:


> Lol, thanks Skylab. Some may see those pics and wonder "what the heck is that"!! But we know.


 
 Guess we'll never know.


----------



## moodyrn

1964 fisher 500c.


----------



## parbaked

Definitely Fishy!


----------



## moodyrn

Lol


----------



## bbophead

moodyrn said:


> 1964 fisher 500c.


 
 Thanks!  
  
 Had a 400 when they were new.  Lovely receiver.


----------



## parbaked

Re-tubed the VTL so it's burn in time...


----------



## parbaked

more 5881 driven by 12AT7:


----------



## mcandmar

Is a red LED considered cheating?


----------



## Ultrainferno

yes


----------



## parbaked




----------



## parbaked




----------



## ppdv

My Aune t1, must take a long exposure of first 30 secs. this is just before the T1 DAC starts to function with the white irritating light.


----------



## CoiL

"removing" that irritating light is easy 


Spoiler: Aune T1 light



Quote:


coil said:


>


----------



## ppdv

coil said:


>


 
 Hi CoiL,
  
 dont i have to open up that unit to do so ? the rubber feet at the bottom actually block the access to the screws, not sure if i want to remove them as they keep my unit from moving around the desk.
  
 Wont that void my warranty ( whatever i have  )  ? Is there a DIP switch or should i just de-solder the LED off from that board ?
  
 Regards,
 Prashant D


----------



## CoiL

I said *"*remove*"* not remove 
  
 Quote:


coil said:


> No, I just put thin red plastic under tube  Much nicer glow and looking this way imo.


 

  
 Quote:


coil said:


> I took my red plastic from usual A4 paper filing covers: https://www.office365.co.uk/P/211710/Leitz-Standard-Data-Files-Semi-rigid-PVC-Clear-Front-20mm-Title-Strip-A4-Red-Ref-4191-00-25-Pack-25
> I cut it so, that circle is 2mm larger than pins-circle and made holes to that plastic so pins go through it and that plastic will "stick" to tube and it doesn`t fall off if removing tube.
> If you are crazy tube-roller like I am then it`s great method to mark different tubes for different genres, for example red plastic for rock/metal/progressive/jazz and yellow plastic for EDM/EAM, green plastic for movies/dialogue, orange plastic for classic etc.
> 
> Don`t forget to post pics to Aune T1 thread.


----------



## ppdv

coil said:


>


 
 got your idea, thought of actually removing the whole idea of that white LED.
  
 Will try it out.
  
 Cheers


----------



## parbaked

Lil' SEP


----------



## parbaked

Dusk on the Left Coast:


----------



## parbaked

The little smoked glass Mullard rectifier is not so bright...


----------



## parbaked




----------



## JohnBal

Very nice!


----------



## ostewart

Bravo audio Ocean with stock 12AU7 tube, managed to mod LED so its not as bright and doesn't reflect back on the tube (card to block reflection and glue+dark nail polish to dim light)


----------



## parbaked

Whoops, wrong thread...


----------



## Ultrainferno

I like that tree. My gf is allergic to the needles so we have a fake one. It's just not the same


----------



## parbaked




----------



## parbaked




----------



## money4me247

cheapie bravo v3 tube taken w/ my cheapie phone camera


----------



## TrollDragon




----------



## parbaked




----------



## parbaked

Sylvania 6CL6


----------



## parbaked




----------



## daigo

Finally took a shot of my Equilibrato SE with a bit of glow.  Two TJ 300B/n and a KEN RAD VT229


----------



## parbaked

NOS GE Black Plate 6CL6


----------



## parbaked

The last scheduled 49er's game at Candlestick:


----------



## parbaked

Merry Christmas!


----------



## MaDD0G

Schiit Valhalla with Russian NOS Gold Pins Gold Grid 6N6P and 6N1P tubes from 80's.
  

  
 Sorry for crappy photo.


----------



## ostewart

My inexpensive bravo ocean again, still with stock 12AU7 tube


----------



## TrollDragon

Little Dot MK IV with an adapted 6BQ7A.

  
 Interesting little filament.


----------



## GrindingThud

Nice! 



trolldragon said:


> Interesting little filament.


----------



## ostewart

iFi iTube:



Bravo audio ocean (light picture was taken with long exposure and I quickly shone a torch whilst taking the photo so it still retained the glow)


----------



## mcandmar

Little-Bear B-1 Portable Tube Amp:
  
 No camera tricky required as thats a 6.3v heater with 12v across it.  Way to go Little-Bear


----------



## parbaked

Pair of GE 6CL6 tubes with the feint glow of an old Mullard smoked glass rectifier in the background.
 The amp is open underneath which results in the two discs of light from the tubes at the bottom...


----------



## sameguy

Quick shot of my WA6, Sophia Princess 274B, 6SN7


----------



## bbophead

That Sophia is a pretty one.  Might have to plug it back in one of these days.


----------



## Artsi

Some glow of the philips 6080 and ECC230. Russian 6N8S's look rather pale...


----------



## VincentMayer

Finally got a DSLR. Soooo first night shot of my amp, and blurry dac in the background, nothing super fancy.


----------



## CJs06

Just got my Schiit Lyr. Love those tubes and they sound awesome


----------



## Ultrainferno




----------



## jc9394

Nice pic Ultra, is that WA2?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Thanks. Yes that was Clayton's WA2


----------



## CoiL




----------



## Painterspal

Two Full Music 6SN7 and an early 1950s Mullard on my Icon Audio HP8


----------



## bbophead

Good shot!


----------



## Artsi

Russian 6C5S (6X5GT) rectifier tube on my latest DIY amp.


----------



## Ultrainferno




----------



## bbophead

Is that the lovely green of Shindo?


----------



## Ultrainferno

no it's the lovely green from LaFigaro


----------



## parbaked

bbophead said:


> Is that the lovely green of Shindo?


 
 The lovely glow of Shindo is NOT created by LEDs...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 That looks like the glow of a 339, with some pimpin' tubes, to me...
  
 Edit: non-owners speak very slow...


----------



## Ultrainferno

Those are thomson 6080WA and Mullard EF80.
 The green LED is from the power (Dual mono)


----------



## parbaked

ultrainferno said:


> Those are thomson 6080WA and Mullard EF80.
> The green LED is from the power (Dual mono)


 
 That explains the adapters that give the tubes that stature.


----------



## parbaked




----------



## Amictus

OMG. Have just discovered this beautiful thread. That's the next few days sorted.


----------



## Ultrainferno

parbaked said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
  
 What's the amp?


----------



## Ultrainferno

parbaked said:


> That explains the adapters that give the tubes that stature.


 
  
 I'm using socket savers on the 6AS7G and the EF80 is an adapter to 6SJ7. But I like the raised look


----------



## Ultrainferno

artsi said:


> Russian 6C5S (6X5GT) rectifier tube on my latest DIY amp.


 
  
 Pretty picture, lovely glow.


----------



## parbaked

ultrainferno said:


> What's the amp?


 
 Jef Larson built Spud amp... SEP using 6CL6 tubes and 6CA4 rectifier...drives speakers or cans...

  
  

  
  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## AnakChan

bbophead said:


> Is that the lovely green of Shindo?


 
  
 These are Shindo's but sadly I didn't capture the lovely green :-


----------



## parbaked

anakchan said:


> These are Shindo's but sadly I didn't capture the lovely green :-


 
 Still yummy...thanks for that..cheers!


----------



## bbophead

anakchan said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > Is that the lovely green of Shindo?
> ...


 
 You did just fine.  Very lovely, indeed.


----------



## CJs06

anakchan said:


> These are Shindo's but sadly I didn't capture the lovely green :-


 
  
  

 Oh my... I'm going towards the light... I can't help it... It's so beautiful!


----------



## AnakChan

cjs06 said:


> Oh my... I'm going towards the light... I can't help it... It's so beautiful!


 
  
 Don't do it...you'll burn!!


----------



## CJs06

anakchan said:


> Don't do it...you'll burn!!


 

 Hahaha, awesome pic of your Shindos in all seriousness!


----------



## tw9000

Those green's look pretty good to me.


----------



## jc9394




----------



## parbaked

jc9394 said:


> <a href="http://s726.photobucket.com/user/jc9394/media/AJC_4856_zpscc8ac6cc.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i726.photobucket.com/albums/ww264/jc9394/AJC_4856_zpscc8ac6cc.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo AJC_4856_zpscc8ac6cc.jpg"/></a>


 
 What happened...it's as if the G OTL amp is a vampire and it's pics wont't get uploaded!


----------



## parbaked

anakchan said:


> These are Shindo's but sadly I didn't capture the lovely green :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice, did you acquire those or still on loan?


----------



## jc9394

parbaked said:


> What happened...it's as if the G OTL amp is a vampire and it's pics wont't get uploaded!


 
  
 trying direct link but it did not work.


----------



## AnakChan

parbaked said:


> Nice, did you acquire those or still on loan?


They belonged to another Head-Fi member & I borrowed for a week to test against my (former) Accuphase.

I returned it to him & he subsequently sold it.


----------



## magiccabbage

are those SO shindo's??


----------



## parbaked

magiccabbage said:


> are those SO shindo's??


 
 No those are Corton-Charlemange...SO has Sinhonia which are more special...F2a tubes.
 The Sinhonia are based on the Marantz 2 and really sweet...extra sugar.


----------



## jc9394

don't think so, AnakChan is in Japan and SO in US.


----------



## parbaked

jc9394 said:


> don't think so, AnakChan is in Japan and SO in US.


 
 I don't think the Silent One would lend out his Shindo...maybe I should ask... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 Edit- pic added to stay on topic (no, it ain't mine!):


----------



## Owen

Hovland HP-100 preamp facing off with Hovland Sapphire power amp.


----------



## CJs06

wow those hovlands look like they should be in the movie Tron lol


----------



## bbophead

owen said:


> Hovland HP-100 preamp facing off with Hovland Sapphire power amp.


 
 Nice, but why black and white?  Where are the FIRE bottles we so crave?


----------



## saer

Some really beautiful photos in here


----------



## Androb

Now I know what I gonna be capturing tonight!


----------



## Silent One

parbaked said:


> I don't think the Silent One would lend out his Shindo...maybe I should ask...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  





 Maybe have it tow... but they're leaving with me.


----------



## Androb

Here is my amp! Still trying to figure out how to use this damn camera...


----------



## parbaked

androb said:


> Here is my amp! Still trying to figure out how to use this damn camera...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
 tripod and self timer is helpful to keep steady then adjust shutter speed to as long as required for a nice shot...


----------



## Androb

parbaked said:


> tripod and self timer is helpful to keep steady then adjust shutter speed to as long as required for a nice shot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ah yea true, shame I don't have one and it's my brothers camera 

 Awesome picture there! What amp is it?


----------



## parbaked

androb said:


> Ah yea true, shame I don't have one and it's my brothers camera
> 
> Awesome picture there! What amp is it?


 
 That's my 1990 VTL Stereo 50...12AT7 driving 5881 in an ultralinear fashion...cheers!


----------



## Destroyer95

Just an older shot of my Schiit lyr.


----------



## Currawong




----------



## bbophead

currawong said:


>


 
 That's a beauty shot.  What is it?


----------



## Snips

My new WA6 with the Sophia Princess and 6DR7s.


----------



## bbophead

snips said:


> My new WA6 with the Sophia Princess and 6DR7s.


 
 You can't go wrong.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Congratulations!


----------



## Ultrainferno

bbophead said:


> That's a beauty shot.  What is it?


 
  
 I'm pretty sure it is the Raytheon OB2 tube in the Alo Studio Six


----------



## sprite40

Mullard GZ34

 Brimar CV729
  
  
 So many beautiful looking tubes in here


----------



## Currawong

bbophead said:


> currawong said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
  
 Raytheon OB2 gas rectifier in the Studio Six. It was an experiment with Cortex Cam on my iPhone.


----------



## PhenomMusic

Impressive piece of hard ware there.


----------



## wwmhf

Very Beautiful!
  
 Quote:


owen said:


> Hovland HP-100 preamp facing off with Hovland Sapphire power amp.


----------



## wwmhf

Reminds me about volcanoes! 
  
 Quote:


destroyer95 said:


> Just an older shot of my Schiit lyr.


----------



## Androb

Trying to get some better lowlight settings. Hard without tripod!
 Enjoy these Sylvania 6H5C!


----------



## mcandmar

Probably a silly question, but whats the trick to taking these photos without ending up with odd colours?   Any attempt i made just came out purplish, do i just need a better camera?


----------



## bbophead

Love dem coke bottles.


----------



## parbaked

androb said:


> Trying to get some better lowlight settings. Hard without tripod!


 
 You can rest the camera on books or anything. As long as you use the timer it's steady.
 Tripod just makes it easier...great tubes...cheers!


----------



## Problem

Sophia 274B + 6FD7
  

  
 Close up shot of a Westinghouse pair 6DR7


----------



## paulchiu




----------



## mteinum

My previous amp: Trafomatic Audio Aries


----------



## Androb

paulchiu said:


>



Where do you buy those blue glowing tubes?


----------



## parbaked

androb said:


> Where do you buy those blue glowing tubes?


 
 The blue glow is caused by electrons bombarding the glass envelope. Some glass will emit blue glow when bombarded by electrons.
 It is common in many types of power tubes. My Sovtek 5881 seem to emit more blue as they age, but that is just an observation.
 These are 5881 power tubea:


----------



## paulchiu

Androb,
  
 These are the tubes.
 http://www.caryaudio.com/products/store.html
 They are re-issues and sold widely online.
  
 happy rolling.
  
  
 Quote:


androb said:


> Where do you buy those blue glowing tubes?


----------



## ostewart

xDuoo TA-02 with Mullard 5654 Tubes, dated 1964, Mitcham factory:


----------



## bbophead

O.K., not a can amp but my integrated Jolida JD302BRC with the new Mullard EL-34s.  Replaced some (apparently) pretty tired Electro Harmonix.  BIG difference.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

You don't need a high dollar camera like some have mentioned in order to get good tube shots, you just need to know how to adjust the settings.  This is off a $60 Fujifilm:
  

  
  
  
 That is a shot the 2 GE EL84s (1963) and one of NOS 12AX7 (GE) from my modded Fender Blues Jr.


----------



## Ultrainferno

You might not need a good camera but the difference does show. Love all the pics!


----------



## CorvetteGarage

Woo WES


----------



## hodgjy

corvettegarage said:


> Woo WES


 
 That is gorgeous.


----------



## Silent One

hodgjy said:


> That is gorgeous.


----------



## dailydoseofdaly

Changed the SED c-wings el34's to Psvane el34ph's tonight in my KGBH and they are brighter
 iphone photo but i still like how the light reflects the grill underneath


----------



## Silent One

Very nice. Looks like it could be backstage @ the Oscar's


----------



## jgwak2

Ooh, nice pics.  Btw, just out of curiosity, how often are you supposed to change the bulbs, or do you even have to?


----------



## kchew

WA22 with Western Electric 422A, Tung Sol BGRP and GEC 6AS7.


----------



## jc9394

Must be a killer combo for HD800...


----------



## Ultrainferno

and nice pic!


----------



## TwoEars

corvettegarage said:


> Woo WES


 
  
 I need sunglasses.


----------



## MT45

Woo Audio Fireflies WA7


----------



## bearFNF

Taboo MKIII
  
 Early evening:

  
 Midnight:


----------



## bbophead

VERY nice!


----------



## mteinum

My TA Exp2 amp


----------



## Silent One

_Night moves... Bonbons at 21h45_
  

  
 F2a Sinhonia monaural amps  :  :      :  :  Shindo Laboratory


----------



## Ultrainferno

Very nice SO. The pic, not the avatar.


----------



## Silent One

ultrainferno said:


> Very nice SO. The pic, not the avatar.


 






 Careful...


----------



## Androb

Oh both mteinums and silent, your amps is great looking!


----------



## TrollDragon

Those Trafomatic & Kaivalya amps look amazing in white with the nice glow.


----------



## parbaked

silent one said:


> _Night moves... Bonbons at 21h45_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice Bonbons!!!


----------



## TwoEars

So... Mine only has two tubes. So I have to make them count and make close up shots. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





>


  
 It is blue though, is your amp blue? I thought not...


----------



## parbaked

twoears said:


> It is blue though, is your amp blue? I thought not...


 
 Not anymore...sold it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dailydoseofdaly

Quality pics TwoEars!


----------



## pleco00

New owner of WA6 here


----------



## bbophead

Hallelujah, bro!  What toobs?


----------



## pleco00

mullard 5v4/gz32 and stock 6de7


----------



## Silent One

Very nice TwoEars; pleco00


----------



## bbophead

pleco00 said:


> mullard 5v4/gz32 and stock 6de7


 
 Thanks for the reply.
  
 If you ever get the urge (money), you might consider trying the Sophia Princess 274B along with the 6FD7's.
  
 But here's the thing.  Woo sounds great with pretty much anything you stick in it.
  
 That's one of the beauties of Woo.


----------



## pleco00

silent one said:


> Very nice TwoEars; pleco00


 
  
 Thanks Silent One 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


bbophead said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> If you ever get the urge (money), you might consider trying the Sophia Princess 274B along with the 6FD7's.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Will definitely look into it. Thanks!


----------



## TwoEars

Thanks guys.
  
 I'm by no means a photo expert and this was just taken with a crappy compact camera.
  
 But it's actually not that hard. I use a small portable tripod for $20 and then a dimly lit room (but not dark) and shoot with the long exposure (night time) setting and no flash. It's imperative that the camera isn't moving even a millimetre or it looks like crap!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Very nice shot. Well done


----------



## Artsi

Not so common tube in this thread.


----------



## Silent One

Gorgeous glass, artsi!


----------



## syphen606

Just some basic tubes. GE 6080WB and HP 5963 (Sylvania)


----------



## bbophead

syphen606 said:


> Just some basic tubes. GE 6080WB and HP 5963 (Sylvania)


 
 Real nice shots.  Beauty.  Basic GOOD.


----------



## SkyBleu

sluker said:


>



Sorry to bring back up an ancient post, but what is this amp, and is it any good? Thanks!


----------



## Snips

skybleu said:


> Sorry to bring back up an ancient post, but what is this amp, and is it any good? Thanks!


 
  
 I'm not too sure if it has a proper name. People simply call it the "Miniwatt Tube Amplifier".


----------



## SkyBleu

snips said:


> I'm not too sure if it has a proper name. People simply call it the "Miniwatt Tube Amplifier".




Awesome. Thanks, mate I'll take a look into it.


----------



## mteinum

300B at night


----------



## SkyBleu

mteinum said:


> 300B at night



Loving that blue glow.


----------



## Androb

mteinum said:


> 300B at night



Beautiful!


----------



## TwoEars

mteinum said:


> 300B at night


 
  
  
 Now that is classy!
  
 Why is there no thumbs up icon???


----------



## Ultrainferno

twoears said:


> Now that is classy!
> 
> Why is there no thumbs up icon???


 
  
 But there is...


----------



## TwoEars

Not that one, I meant one of these "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




".
  




  
 Oh, well. Doesn't matter.


----------



## bbophead

Beautimus!


----------



## Silent One

Ok, for good measure...


----------



## TwoEars

How sneaky


----------



## mteinum

New white box


----------



## dailydoseofdaly

^Cool must be one of the first ones available, digging the white too


----------



## parbaked

Sylvania 6CL6


----------



## dailydoseofdaly

My buddy let me borrow a bunch of different el34 quads, I tried out the sylvania fat bottle type tonight and like the pic above it had a cool blue sheen in it


----------



## icecap

yeah, I too love the blue ethereal glow of the Sylvanians 6L6GCs! compared to GEs and RCAs, the glow on Sylvanians are very mesmerising... will post mine soon after I got my speakers set up!


----------



## Dogmatrix




----------



## bbophead

Man, those are some beautifully done shots!  Really enjoyed them.
  
 Bottom pic looks a lot like my Sophia 274B.


----------



## Tuco1965

Those look great!


----------



## bbophead

They don't call them fire bottles for nothing.


----------



## Tuco1965

bbophead said:


> They don't call them fire bottles for nothing.


 
 I'd rather have bottles in front of me than a frontal lobotomy.


----------



## bbophead

tuco1965 said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > They don't call them fire bottles for nothing.
> ...


 
 I think I have frontal low bottles me.


----------



## -kent-

My new WA6 with the beloved Sophia Princess at night


----------



## sameguy

Kent, 
  
 Super nice shot, I've never liked a shot of the silver finished Woo, until this one.  Heres a snap of mine.  Kinda wishing I would have gone for silver, lol.


----------



## bbophead

sameguy said:


> Kent,
> 
> Super nice shot, I've never liked a shot of the silver finished Woo, until this one.  Heres a snap of mine.  Kinda wishing I would have gone for silver, lol.


 
 Beauty shot.
  
 Beauty amp.


----------



## ninjapirate9901




----------



## RodneyMarion

ninjapirate9901 said:


> Hello ninjapirate9901. I would love to share your photos on the VTubeAudio Facebook fan page if you will grant me permission. I will give photo credit to you as well. Thanks.


----------



## parbaked

Early Decware SE84BM monoblocks....


----------



## Dogmatrix

Wa7 Tp + RCA clear top


----------



## bbophead

FIRE bottles!


----------



## mediumraresteak

WA7 Fireflies (EH Tubes)


----------



## Dogmatrix

Wa7 Fireflies Tp


----------



## Artsi

Russian 6F6S's.


----------



## kchew

EML 5U4G, Tung Sol 6SN7 BGRP and Tung Sol 5998.


----------



## Stereolab42




----------



## bbophead

Killin'.


----------



## Krutsch

New Tubes!


----------



## JoeDoe

Pan Am with socket savers


----------



## Krutsch

New tubes... Siemens E88CC drivers with the Tung Sol 5998 Power tube.


----------



## bbophead

Another beautiful shot.  Thanks!


----------



## jc9394

kchew said:


> EML 5U4G, Tung Sol 6SN7 BGRP and Tung Sol 5998.


 
  
  


stereolab42 said:


>


 
  
  
 I missed my WA22 and WA5...Woo does have a really nice tube glow especially at a cold snowy night.


----------



## bbophead

There is more to enjoying music than just the sound.  Profound, ehh?


----------



## Krutsch

bbophead said:


> There is more to enjoying music than just the sound.  Profound, ehh?


 
  
 Nice... what is that big, beautiful power tube?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Yes, Woo's glow so nice


----------



## bbophead

krutsch said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > There is more to enjoying music than just the sound.  Profound, ehh?
> ...


 

 Not a power tube, that's a rectum fire.  In this case the Sophia Princess 274b.


----------



## JoeDoe

bbophead said:


> that's a rectum fire.




Hahaha


----------



## Krutsch

bbophead said:


> Not a power tube, *that's a rectum fire*.  In this case the Sophia Princess 274b.


 

 That's right... you have a WA6. Funny... don't you love auto-correct?


----------



## bbophead

I corrected this myself.  My little jokey pooh.


----------



## jdmoorman

Seek Thermal IR USB camera on a Note 8 tablet
  
 WA6

  
 Ming Da

  
 Taboo and CSP2

  
 Not high resolution, but cool huh?


----------



## bbophead

HOT!


----------



## spookygonk

bbophead said:


> HOT!


 

 Yup, just like what The Predator would see. He'd appreciate good valves.


----------



## bbophead

spookygonk said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > HOT!
> ...


 

 For truth!


----------



## mikroski

Wooo


----------



## TheGrumpyOldMan

Since I ended up on a bit of a posting this evening anyway, here's some more night-time Woonderland:
  

 This just warms my heart while pouring liquid gold in my ears


----------



## mikroski

Woo WA7/WA7tp


----------



## hdtv00

First real amp so it's an Aune T1 for DAC into Bottlehead crack w/speedball. Tung Sol 5998/Telefunken in the crack and a Orange Globe o ring getter in the Aune. I'm listening with HD 560 Ovation II, HD 650 and 700's. Loving it so far.
  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  
 Link to more shots https://www.flickr.com/photos/hdtv00/sets/72157651442294571/


----------



## mcandmar

Just added a 75C1 Gas Regulator to a build and i cant help but sit and stare into it, its as mesmerizing as a cosy fire place


----------



## LingLing1337

Mcandmar that looks amazing! Here is my humble tu8200dx with mullard el34 power tubes


----------



## Eee Pee

mcandmar, very cool!


----------



## bbophead

Mcandmar, very hot!


----------



## Krutsch

mcandmar said:


> Just added a 75C1 Gas Regulator to a build and i cant help but sit and stare into it, its as mesmerizing as a cosy fire place


 
  
 Wow! Best fire-bottle pic ever!


----------



## FullPuku

mcandmar said:


> Just added a 75C1 Gas Regulator to a build and i cant help but sit and stare into it, its as mesmerizing as a cosy fire place


 
 Wow, just wow.


----------



## jc9394

mcandmar said:


> Just added a 75C1 Gas Regulator to a build and i cant help but sit and stare into it, its as mesmerizing as a cosy fire place


 
  
 Love that fireplace, which amp take this tube?


----------



## mcandmar

Its a headphone amp i built based on the Bottlehead Quickie preamp, see the project Babybottle link in my signature.  Basically i doubled the high voltage supply from 36v to 75v and added this tube as the voltage regulator.  I need to update the gallery pics but here is another


----------



## ninjapirate9901

The Sophia Princess 274B mesh plate.


----------



## hodgjy

ninjapirate9901 said:


> The Sophia Princess 274B mesh plate.


 
 That is still one of the prettiest tubes out there.


----------



## bbophead

Yeah, I have one of those but I have an inferior camera compared to that pic.  Great shot!


----------



## ninjapirate9901

Using my monitor to add a bit of colour to the background.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

ninjapirate9901 said:


> Using my monitor to add a bit of colour to the background.


 
  
 That's a really get photo.  Well done!


----------



## ninjapirate9901




----------



## bbophead

Very nice!  Looks like a WOO WA6SE in full bloom.  Congratulations.
  
 Tube complement?


----------



## Randle81

Some seriously great pics on here! 
Got to say that manufacturers need to re-think putting glarey blue LED lights on the front of otherwise beautiful amps. If you want a solution I've had great success with both blu-tack and light dims http://www.lightdims.com/


----------



## bbophead

randle81 said:


> Some seriously great pics on here!
> Got to say that manufacturers need to re-think putting glarey blue LED lights on the front of otherwise beautiful amps. If you want a solution I've had great success with both blu-tack and light dims http://www.lightdims.com/


 

 Gotta try 'em.  Thanks!


----------



## 2K9R56S

WA22 and Budgie


----------



## Tuco1965

I never get tired of all the tube porn posted here.


----------



## Eee Pee

What a site.  What's the tube compliment in case I randomly feel like dropping a lot of money on a new lamp for my room, and headphones.


----------



## whirlwind

Nothing beats tube porn.........nothing


----------



## parbaked

Sovtek 5881 and Philips JAN 12AT7


----------



## whirlwind

Nice parbaked.....what amp is that ?


----------



## parbaked

whirlwind said:


> Nice parbaked.....what amp is that ?


 

 Li'l Beast...VTL Compact Stereo 50...had it for 25 years!


----------



## whirlwind

Nice....thanks for the pic


----------



## mikroski

WA7 and WA7tp in background with my new el8


----------



## LingLing1337




----------



## Silent One

parbaked said:


> Sovtek 5881 and Philips JAN 12AT7


 
 Beautiful! 
  
 Also, kinda reminds me of a dimly lit bar @ 3am


----------



## sameguy

I'm with ya on the Light dimms, they work great and are a nice looking alternative to modding an expensive amp or using black electrical tape.


----------



## bbophead

sameguy said:


> I'm with ya on the Light dimms, they work great and are a nice looking alternative to modding an expensive amp or using black electrical tape.


 

 I was cutting up post-it notes which looked godawful.  Light dims do the trick.


----------



## parbaked

silent one said:


> Also, kinda reminds me of a dimly lit bar @ 3am


 
 I wouldn't know.
 I always leave by 2am...before the last ramen shop closes....


----------



## Badas

My amp doesn't glow much.  WA22 with TSRP's and Brimar rectifier. Sounds fantastic tho.


----------



## jc9394

badas said:


> My amp doesn't glow much.  WA22 with TSRP's and Brimar rectifier. Sounds fantastic tho.




They glows, you just need a longer exposure time.


----------



## bigfatpaulie




----------



## Eee Pee

Sorry, but the watch pretty much kills that.  Pretty tubes.  Pretty blue.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

eee pee said:


> Sorry, but the watch pretty much kills that.  Pretty tubes.  Pretty blue.


 
  
 It was a photo I took for another forum and we were discussing our other hobbies.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It just seemed applicable here.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

It's going to be another late night, I think.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Just a few more quick and dirties...


----------



## Badas

^
  
 Stunning. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Eee Pee

Totally awesome.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

eee pee said:


> Totally awesome.


 
  
 Sans watch, just for you!


----------



## Eee Pee

I laughed!


----------



## bumblebeezack

Stock WA6 tubes.


----------



## bbophead

Nice shot!


----------



## bumblebeezack

bbophead said:


> Nice shot!




Thanks!


----------



## amalgamist

Beautiful photos in here, does anyone know where to find some really good 1080p wallpapers of glowing tubes ?
  
 Perhaps you guys can link some of your own ?


----------



## Solrighal




----------



## mikroski

My new tube amp, Yarland/Ariand


----------



## bbophead

Pretty.  Which Yarland?


----------



## mikroski

bbophead said:


> Pretty.  Which Yarland?


 
 T66-P. It's the only model that doesn't decor with wood. I also like its sound
 http://www.yarland.com/t-series/t66-p/


----------



## bbophead

The black looks good.  A friend has a Yarland HP amp.  He likes it.


----------



## mikroski

bbophead said:


> The black looks good.  A friend has a Yarland HP amp.  He likes it.


 
 I surprise that all yarland amps (that i had audited, EL34, EL84, KT88) are very warm with large scale, it sound like vintage tube amp.


----------



## JoeDoe

Put my name on the WA7 list!


----------



## randy98mtu

This thread sucks.  I have no time or place to use a tube amp, but I want one so bad.  Particularly after reading this crappy thread. 
  
 Awesome pictures guys.


----------



## whirlwind




----------



## bbophead

O.K., what are those toobs?  (nice shots, BTW)


----------



## whirlwind

bbophead said:


> O.K., what are those toobs?  (nice shots, BTW)


 
 From left to right
  
 PY500 Rectifier.....PY500 Rectifier......Chatham 6AS7G Power....Ken Rad 6N7G Driver.....Chatham 6AS7G Power


----------



## bbophead

whirlwind said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > O.K., what are those toobs?  (nice shots, BTW)
> ...


 

 Yeah, baby.  I don't know the rectumfires but the rest are familiar.  This is the LD1+ or the Glenn amp?  Sorry, I'm not a hipster.  I think I need another pic that's not quite as threatening.  LOL.


----------



## whirlwind

Glenn OTL


----------



## bbophead

whirlwind said:


> Glenn OTL


 

 Thanks.


----------



## raybone0566

little dot mk.iii


----------



## whirlwind




----------



## Krutsch

whirlwind said:


>


 
  
 Nice burn you got going there, @whirlwind !


----------



## Ultrainferno

Not too happy with the pic, but I'll post it anyway


----------



## parbaked

Nice pic L...which amp is that?
  
 I'm currently listening to a push pull EL84 made by Lance Cochrane.
 4 x EL84 2 x 12AU7 and a GZ34 (that's a nice Blackburn Mullard that Clayton gave me) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







  
  


ultrainferno said:


> Not too happy with the pic, but I'll post it anyway


----------



## bbophead

I like the fire bottles.


----------



## Ultrainferno

parbaked said:


> Nice pic L...which amp is that?


 
  
 It is the Lafigaro 339, a point to point soldered OTL amp, running 6SJ7 input tubes and 6AS7G power tubes. I'm for the moment using an adapter to use Mullard EF80 and the power tubes are nice and simple RCA


----------



## EastKingZ

Office desk setup. A Little Dot I+ with GE JAN 5654W tubes.


----------



## colinharding

KT-66 and 5U4G rectifier.  The additional blue tint on the amp is from a lighted power switch, probably should have covered that for the picture.


----------



## SonicTrance

Little Dot MKVI+ with GEC A1834's and Mullard ECC35's


----------



## wwmhf

sonictrance said:


> Little Dot MKVI+ with GEC A1834's and Mullard ECC35's


 
  
 Those tubes seem to be some aliens descending down ....


----------



## Dave74

Cypher Labs Sustain 84 with stock ECL84 tubes.


----------



## wwmhf

Amps here are also good for the season now, they surely glow in pictures posted here while they are warming rooms ....


----------



## paulchiu

did not expect this to sound this good.  With Grado GS1000i


----------



## ViperGeek

Nothing impressive.  Little Dot MK VI+ taken with a smartphone:
  

  
  
 And now for something completely different:
  

  
 - Dave


----------



## Androb

vipergeek said:


> Nothing impressive.  Little Dot MK VI+ taken with a smartphone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Here is mine!


----------



## ViperGeek

androb said:


> Here is mine!


 
  
 Nice "Coke bottle" power tubes.  Which make/model are they?
  
 I've got Psvane CV181-Z driver tubes on order (also sexy "Coke bottle" tubes).  Hope they're worth the money.
  
 - Dave


----------



## Oskari

vipergeek said:


>


----------



## ViperGeek

oskari said:


>


 
  
 https://www.etsy.com/transaction/1080194728
  
 They're repurposed pentodes with yellow LEDs and 16-64GB USB flash drives.  Got lots of WTH''s from a recent Head-Fi meetup.
  
 - Dave


----------



## Androb

vipergeek said:


> Nice "Coke bottle" power tubes.  Which make/model are they?
> 
> I've got Psvane CV181-Z driver tubes on order (also sexy "Coke bottle" tubes).  Hope they're worth the money.
> 
> - Dave


 
 Mine is the Svetlana 6H5C and I think it was a quite cozy upgrade. It's really spacious tho so the LCD-3 becomes quite lean.
 I'm sure you will be pleased! Pretty nice to be able to change sound sig just like that


----------



## Oskari

> Originally Posted by *ViperGeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got lots of WTH''s from a recent Head-Fi meetup.


 
  
 I can see why.


----------



## wwmhf

vipergeek said:


> Nothing impressive.  Little Dot MK VI+ taken with a smartphone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The second one looks very impressive and I hope it sounds impressive too.


----------



## Skylab

since the tubes in the "second one" are purely light show, I doubt that the "sound" has much to do with it


----------



## ViperGeek

skylab said:


> since the tubes in the "second one" are purely light show, I doubt that the "sound" has much to do with it


 
  
 Egg-zackly.  For a while, I was telling people that it was a balanced dual-pentode USB clarifier that makes the DAC sound more tube-like.
  
 - Dave


----------



## IMSTuner




----------



## whirlwind




----------



## Krutsch

vipergeek said:


> Egg-zackly.  For a while, I was telling people that it was a balanced dual-pentode USB clarifier that makes the DAC sound more tube-like.
> 
> - Dave


 
  

 Epic


----------



## Makiah S




----------



## paulchiu




----------



## JazzVinyl




----------



## JazzVinyl




----------



## JazzVinyl




----------



## JazzVinyl




----------



## Oskari

That's awesome, JV!


----------



## ViperGeek

Gorgeous photography on the last two.  Well done!
  
 - Dave


----------



## Clayton SF

bigfatpaulie said:


> Spoiler: Tubes and a watch face.


 
 I like the watch too. Puts the tube sizes in perspective.


----------



## ViperGeek

vipergeek said:


> Nothing impressive.  Little Dot MK VI+ taken with a smartphone:


 
  
 The new Shuguang Treasure CV181-Z black bottle tubes came in and are currently burning in:
  

  
 Days later I replaced the Bakelite black tube savers/extenders with pretty gold-plated savers that match the signature Little Dot gold rings.
  
 - Dave


----------



## bigfatpaulie

clayton sf said:


> I like the watch too. Puts the tube sizes in perspective.


 
  
 Thanks!!  Not many would recognize the watch around these parts...
  
 Gosh, I totally forgot about this picture - it makes me want to fire up the Stratus again when I get home.


----------



## bbophead

Yeah, who wears a wristwatch anymore?


----------



## bigfatpaulie

bbophead said:


> Yeah, who wears a wristwatch anymore?


 
  
 Only silly people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 But we are good bunch so it's okay.


----------



## bbophead

bigfatpaulie said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, who wears a wristwatch anymore?
> ...


 

 It's O.K.?  OMG!


----------



## whirlwind




----------



## JazzVinyl




----------



## JazzVinyl




----------



## bigfatpaulie




----------



## bbophead

Wow, those are some nice pics of some nice tubes.  Thanks!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

For those a little more into "real" colours


----------



## paulchiu

EML XLS


----------



## JazzVinyl




----------



## bbophead

Beautiful!  Please tell us what we're looking at.


----------



## JazzVinyl

bbophead said:


> Beautiful!  Please tell us what we're looking at.




Thx,

Sure, it's a row of (6) 6BL7's in the back (I use a 3x 6BL7 per 6AS7 socket adapter).

In front is a pair of Visseaux 6N7G's from the 1940's.

Cheers!!!


----------



## JazzVinyl




----------



## JazzVinyl




----------



## AnakChan




----------



## bbophead

Beautiful!
  
 What tubes are those?  They look almost like KT-88's.


----------



## AnakChan

bbophead said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> What tubes are those?  They look almost like KT-88's.


300B, KT88, & E88CC


----------



## bbophead

Yay, me!


----------



## parbaked

Four little 6CL6 tubes in a custom headphone amp...


----------



## whirlwind

parbaked said:


> Four little 6CL6 tubes in a custom headphone amp...


 
 I bet this sounds great.
  
 What headphones are you using with that ?
  
 Here is a bunch of 6BL7's


----------



## parbaked

whirlwind said:


> What headphones are you using with that ?


 
 HD600
 It's a very simple SRPP circuit with no output transformers...but not really an OTL design like Glenn's.
 It is only good for high impedance cans...


----------



## whirlwind

parbaked said:


> whirlwind said:
> 
> 
> > What headphones are you using with that ?
> ...


 
 Thanks, great looking amp.


----------



## Maxx134

Love this thread.


Little Dot MKVIIIse


----------



## JazzVinyl




----------



## JazzVinyl

maxx134 said:


>




Very cool! What tube is that glowing so beautifully aquamarine, @Maxx134?


----------



## Maxx134

That is a "Majic Eye" EM83 *Stereo* tube meter!:


Mesmerizing fluid motion tube glowing meter:

I integrated into my tube amp to give it meters without modernizing, so to keep an old tube look.


----------



## mcandmar

jazzvinyl said:


>


 
  
 What are the tubes on the front row, are they naked C3Gs?


----------



## bbophead

maxx134 said:


> That is a "Majic Eye" EM83 *Stereo* tube meter!:
> 
> 
> Mesmerizing fluid motion tube glowing meter:
> ...


 
 Mono or stereo?


----------



## JazzVinyl

mcandmar said:


> What are the tubes on the front row, are they naked C3Gs?





Yes correct - naked C3gS...


----------



## Maxx134

bbophead said:


> Mono or stereo?  :tongue_smile:



Yes the only tube meter I know that is stereo.


----------



## sandt38




----------



## sandt38




----------



## Maxx134

sandt38 said:


>




:tongue_smile:
Wow what is that?


----------



## bbophead

Firebottles.


----------



## sandt38

maxx134 said:


> Wow what is that?


 
 4 KT88s, 2 ECC83S and 2 ECC81s
  
 The KT88s dominate the pics.


----------



## whirlwind

sandt38 said:


> maxx134 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow what is that?
> ...


 
 They are great looking tubes


----------



## sandt38

Thanks! The Gold Lion KT88s sound as good as they look...


----------



## sandt38

Longer exposure of my TS 6V6GTs and the Telefunken ECC83


----------



## phase0

Those are great! I can't come even remotely close to that. My iPhone 6 really sucks at lower light levels.


----------



## sandt38

I am using manual shutter speeds and apertures. Almost all of these are on a tripod with the shutter at 30 seconds. There may be a 25 second shutter in there somewhere. It isn't easy to collect small light sources like our tubes with a camera. Aperture adds a depth of field by having such a narrow focal point, which is the blur or out of focus that you see in the images.


----------



## Bitten by Bug




----------



## Bitten by Bug

Look out Sophia Princess

 Given the right angle, this too is sweet.


----------



## bbophead

I love my Sophia but I love that, too!


----------



## parbaked

EH 300B tubes don't give off much light much but they are always a little gassy which provides a nice blue glow...


----------



## sandt38

parbaked said:


> EH 300B tubes don't give off much light much but they are always a little gassy which provides a nice blue glow...


 

 Purty!


----------



## JazzVinyl




----------



## jh4db536

Torpedo 3


----------



## JazzVinyl

jh4db536 said:


> Torpedo 3




Awesome Green Color!


----------



## paulchiu

jh4db536 said:


> Torpedo 3


 
  
 Green Lantern!


----------



## JazzVinyl




----------



## JazzVinyl




----------



## bbophead

A-leen technology.


----------



## JazzVinyl




----------



## bbophead

Love your pics.  I just wish I knew what they are of.


----------



## JazzVinyl

bbophead said:


> Love your pics.  I just wish I knew what they are of.




Thx, That's a closeup of a Chatham 6AS7G


----------



## bbophead

jazzvinyl said:


> bbophead said:
> 
> 
> > Love your pics.  I just wish I knew what they are of.
> ...


 

 Ahh, yes.  The 6AS7.  I used to have a bunch of those.
  
 One of the two Atma-Sphere monoblocks.


----------



## Object113

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## hiilari

Hello. I took these photos some 25 years ago on film. I digitized them a while ago with a Reflecta film scanner and Silverfast scanning/restoration software. Shows the inside of my very fist tube amp, a Dynaco (which I regrettably sold later...) The only light source are the tubes so a tripod was indeed essential: exposure time was 1 minute or so.


----------



## GrindingThud

SCA-35?


hiilari said:


> Hello. I took these photos some 25 years ago on film. I digitized them a while ago with a Reflecta film scanner and Silverfast scanning/restoration software. Shows the inside of my very fist tube amp, a Dynaco (which I regrettably sold later...) The only light source are the tubes so a tripod was indeed essential: exposure time was 1 minute or so.


----------



## hiilari

grindingthud said:


> SCA-35?


 
 Yes, well spotted.


----------



## Thenewguy007

How are you guys getting such clear pictures in the dark? What are your settings?
With my camera on my phone, anything shot in near darkness looks like bad. Either pitch black or some detail, but everything looks super grainy & low resolution.

If I turn on the flash, that kinda defeats the purpose of shooting in the dark.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

thenewguy007 said:


> How are you guys getting such clear pictures in the dark? What are your settings?
> With my camera on my phone, anything shot in near darkness looks like bad. Either pitch black or some detail, but everything looks super grainy & low resolution.
> 
> If I turn on the flash, that kinda defeats the purpose of shooting in the dark.


 
  
 I wouldn't know how to do it on a phone...  I use a Canon 7d with a 60mm macro lense, manually focused, on a tripod with a remote shutter.  In these photos it was likely something like ISO100 and a 45sec-1min exposure (I can't recall).


----------



## hiilari

I know no other way of doing these photos than SLR camera and a tripod. Based on the feel you're looking for you either want very deep or very shallow field of sharp focus. Deep field calls for a very small aperture which requires super long exposure time, several minutes even. If you want  a very shallow field of sharp focus then aperture can be wider. Still, the amount of light a tube puts out is so small that exposure time is still several seconds. Putting the ISO sensitivity very high woul reduce the exposure time but it also tends to introduce noise and color artifacts (black does not look properly black), so I sray under ISO 200 and thus a tripod is to me the only way to go. Taking photos in a darkened room using a 2 minute exposure time is also fun: it feels like proper photography


----------



## bbophead

To avoid not participating at all because of skill level or money, some folks, like me, are less ambitious.  Canon PowerShot.


----------



## ostewart

Messing about long 4s exposure then focus stacking (something i've never used before). Only using a Nikon D600 with 24-70 lens (don't have a macro lens) so not the sharpest at these settings.
  

  
https://www.flickr.com/photos/135742064@N05/33349561892/in/datetaken/lightbox/


----------



## ostewart

Some messing about with macro extension tubes + 50mm lens:


----------



## raybone0566

ZDS


----------



## ostewart

Here's another, 80-200m lens with macro extension tubes, lens at 105mm, f4 and focus stacked image (rushed as I'm lazy, so only used 8 photos to make this one so most of the tube is in focus)


----------



## bigfatpaulie

It is going to be one of those nights...


----------



## stuck limo (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Still love the look of some nice tube glow...


----------



## whirlwind




----------



## Sniperpr5




----------



## Sniperpr5

Afternoon glow...


----------



## raybone0566




----------



## Sniperpr5




----------



## xeriminox




----------



## Scutey (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## ostewart




----------



## JazzVinyl




----------



## Maxx134




----------



## hfhimeka

Matsushitas on DIY T2.


----------



## JazzVinyl




----------



## mindhead1




----------



## UntilThen




----------



## cebuboy




----------



## JazzVinyl (Apr 4, 2018)

Tube Buffer w/a pair of Amperex ECC88's....


----------



## JazzVinyl

UntilThen said:


>



These have wild/huge filaments!!


----------



## Ze_Blitzkrieg




----------



## UntilThen

c3g and 6 x 6bx7gt


----------



## nick n




----------



## m17xr2b




----------



## reddog

m17xr2b said:


>


    What a great picture catch the essence that warm, orange tube goodness.


----------



## m17xr2b

Which one should get focus?


----------



## ostewart




----------



## ColSaulTigh




----------



## UntilThen




----------



## UntilThen




----------



## UntilThen




----------



## UntilThen




----------



## whirlwind

Old thread resurrected.


----------



## samr33




----------



## lumdicks




----------



## Wes S




----------



## wwmhf

ostewart said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## Shane D

Different tube lights...


----------



## ColSaulTigh (Apr 14, 2022)

I really wish the Takatsuki 274B sat 180° in my amplifier, I think the back side is far more interesting to look at...


----------



## lumdicks




----------



## ColSaulTigh

lumdicks said:


>


Looks toasty!


----------



## KlaraKlang




----------



## jonathan c

KlaraKlang said:


>


Is that a Eufonika h/p/a?


----------



## KlaraKlang

ZMF Pendant SE


----------



## Shane D

My phone magnified the tube light (night mode).


----------



## jonathan c

Woo WA2:


----------



## wwmhf

KlaraKlang said:


>


That wood cover is distractingly hot!


----------



## wwmhf

Shane D said:


> Different tube lights...


the tube light and grooving are dazzling!


----------



## lumdicks

I love tubes!


----------



## lumdicks




----------



## ColSaulTigh

Emission Labs 5U4GM Mesh doing it's first burn-in session.

There may or may not be some Tara Labs Omega Live cables involved...


----------



## whirlwind

Shane D said:


> My phone magnified the tube light (night mode).



Yeah, being able to set the exposure time on my new phone was a real eye opener.


----------



## jonathan c

whirlwind said:


> Yeah, being able to set the exposure time on my new phone was a real eye opener.


…and a lens opener…😆


----------



## OctavianH




----------



## wwmhf

lumdicks said:


>


You can love tube more in winter!


----------



## Shane D

The newest addition to my family (Little Dot MK9) enjoying its new home.


----------



## UntilThen

lumdicks said:


> I love tubes!


I love toobs too.


----------



## UntilThen

At night in a dark room with the tube amp on, it's amazing what the iPhone camera can do. Flash off and let the camera's program do it's 2 secs exposure.


----------



## OctavianH

Blue glow from GEC ATS25.


----------



## Wes S

Early morning tube glow. . .


----------



## Thaddy

I like how the clear tops illuminate the stand a bit   Recently my favorite combo has been all NOS late 40's early 50's RCA's.  Dead silent with my new Verite Closed LTD's.


----------



## Wes S (Apr 14, 2022)

Thaddy said:


> I like how the clear tops illuminate the stand a bit   Recently my favorite combo has been all NOS late 40's early 50's RCA's.  Dead silent with my new Verite Closed LTD's.


Nice pic!  I imagine warmth is in full effect with that all RCA tube combo in a Woo amp.


----------



## Thaddy

It's such an excellent combo with the DAC3 B and the Verite Closed.  Might be one of my favorites since starting this hobby back in **check's profile**...oh boy, a while ago!  I know it's 100% in my head, but I feel like the all-RCA branding makes it so good.  I certainly have better tubes, but this combo just sounds right with the VC LTD's.


----------



## whirlwind

That Woo looks great in black!


----------



## whirlwind

I am a fan of the nice warm RCA sound too. I have really never heard an RCA tube sound bright or harsh.

I also like them with my VC, the combo produces great tone and timbre for some acoustic blues


----------



## UntilThen

whirlwind said:


> That Woo looks great in black!



What rectifier is that Joe?


----------



## whirlwind (Apr 14, 2022)

UntilThen said:


> What rectifier is that Joe?


Loewe Radio AZ12

@gibosi helped me run one down a few years back.


----------



## Wes S




----------



## ColSaulTigh




----------



## JazzVinyl

ColSaulTigh said:


>


Ka-POW!  Nice!


----------



## ColSaulTigh

JazzVinyl said:


> Ka-POW!  Nice!


Not the best sounding tubes out there, but they sure look pretty!


----------



## PatekBruguetMogul

Tube


----------



## paradoxper

Less time shooting, more time listening, and what time well spent losing...


----------



## SlothRock




----------



## JazzVinyl

SlothRock said:


>


Gotta love an all Tung Sol roll..!!   Bet it sounds fantastic!


----------



## bobmysterious




----------



## SlothRock

JazzVinyl said:


> Gotta love an all Tung Sol roll..!!   Bet it sounds fantastic!



I absolutely adore the combo. Super smooth, detailed, punchy - everything I’m looking for!


----------



## Wes S (May 10, 2022)

SlothRock said:


>


Killer tube combo no doubt!  Not many other tubes can do midrange and especially vocals as magically as Tung Sol.


----------



## UntilThen

Whilst I had my love and time with my mint pair of Tung Sol 5998 in Euforia and WA22, it's these Tung Sol 6550 1960s that has my attention now. These are Tung Sol's crowning glory imo. They are an answer to the highly sought after GEC KT88.


----------



## UntilThen

The arrival of the 596 rectifier from Woo Audio means another night time shot.   Not sure why I'm not using the WA22 much because it's a great sounding amp with Ken Rad 6sn7gt and Tung Sol 5998.


----------



## Wes S

UntilThen said:


> The arrival of the 596 rectifier from Woo Audio means another night time shot.   Not sure why I'm not using the WA22 much because it's a great sounding amp with Ken Rad 6sn7gt and Tung Sol 5998.


Love me some Ken-Rad tubes.  Killer pic man!


----------



## UntilThen

Wes S said:


> Love me some Ken-Rad tubes.  Killer pic man!



Of all the tubes there, you only mention Ken Rad. What about the angel wings 596 ?   and how brightly the 5998 glows.

The sound in this case is as good as it looks.


----------



## Wes S (May 13, 2022)

UntilThen said:


> Of all the tubes there, you only mention Ken Rad. What about the angel wings 596 ?   and how brightly the 5998 glows.
> 
> The sound in this case is as good as it looks.


LOL!  My comment was from a sound perspective, and I have not heard that crazy looking rectifier so can't comment on that one, and as for the 5998 they look heavenly but I will take the Bendix 6080WB Graphite Plate with their insane bass slam and dynamics over them any day of the week.  Different strokes. . .


----------



## UntilThen

Wes S said:


> LOL!  My comment was from a sound perspective, and I have not heard that crazy looking rectifier so can't comment on that one, and as for the 5998 they look heavenly but I will take the Bendix 6080WB Graphite Plate with their insane bass slam and dynamics over them any day of the week.  Different strokes. . .



Let me assure you that the crazy looking rectifier sounds angelic. I happen to have the Bendix 6080wb graphic plates here but unlike you, I like them both. These were my prized tubes including the GEC 6as7g which I have sadly sold off. 

These tubes are before my getting in the KT88 / EL34 family of tubes. I didn't sell off the WA22 with these tubes because they are unique in their tone and a good alternative to the big tubes.

Selling off the Studio Six and GOTL was a mistake because they are again a different family of tubes. 6v6 and 6bx7gt.


----------



## Wes S (May 13, 2022)

UntilThen said:


> Let me assure you that the crazy looking rectifier sounds angelic. I happen to have the Bendix 6080wb graphic plates here but unlike you, I like them both. These were my prized tubes including the GEC 6as7g which I have sadly sold off.
> 
> These tubes are before my getting in the KT88 / EL34 family of tubes. I didn't sell off the WA22 with these tubes because they are unique in their tone and a good alternative to the big tubes.
> 
> Selling off the Studio Six and GOTL was a mistake because they are again a different family of tubes. 6v6 and 6bx7gt.


I am sure it does sound angelic, and I will hopefully be able to find out for myself soon, as I am looking to buy another tube amp that can use that rectifier.

I have a pair of the 5998 and Bendix and will never sell them, so don't get me wrong I don't hate the 5998.  Also, I have learned not to sell my tubes (from a few past mistakes), even if I don't currently have an amp that uses that particular type, as you never know what the future might bring. . .


----------



## UntilThen

Wes S said:


> I am sure it does sound angelic, and I will hopefully be able to find out for myself soon, as I am looking to buy another tube amp that can use that rectifier.
> 
> I have a pair of the 5998 and Bendix and will never sell them, so don't get me wrong I don't hate the 5998.  Also, I have learned not to sell my tubes (from a few past mistakes), even if I don't currently have an amp that uses that particular type, as you never know what the future might bring. . .



Pretty soon they will call you a hoarder.   

Alright you got my curiosity. What tube amp are you getting? Do get the 596 rectifier and adapter from Jack because Jack is a swell guy. Personally replied to my emails. That adapter can be rotated slightly to get the right orientation to the dot. As for the 596 rectifier, it's brand new and solidly constructed with thick glass. How did Woo Audio managed to keep a supply of it. Before I forget, the adapter is made of high grade teflon. It is superb to the touch and workmanship is 1st class. It is so smooth to insert and extract the tube with the right touch of grip.  I actually think they are as good as the Yamamoto sockets.

Now I just need to get another adapter from Jack with 5 pins so I can use it in Odyssey.


----------



## Wes S (May 13, 2022)

UntilThen said:


> Pretty soon they will call you a hoarder.
> 
> Alright you got my curiosity. What tube amp are you getting? Do get the 596 rectifier and adapter from Jack because Jack is a swell guy. Personally replied to my emails. That adapter can be rotated slightly to get the right orientation to the dot. As for the 596 rectifier, it's brand new and solidly constructed with thick glass. How did Woo Audio managed to keep a supply of it. Before I forget, the adapter is made of high grade teflon. It is superb to the touch and workmanship is 1st class. It is so smooth to insert and extract the tube with the right touch of grip.  I actually think they are as good as the Yamamoto sockets.
> 
> Now I just need to get another adapter from Jack with 5 pins so I can use it in Odyssey.


LOL!  I am definitely bordering on becoming a hoarder, as I already have quite a few tubes in storage.  The amp I am planning on getting is a Decware CSP3 OTL.  ZMF and Decware are collaborating with a special edition CSP3 that is not released yet, and Zach of ZMF said it should be available by mid to end of summer, and I can't wait.  This particular version of the CSP3 was tuned for ZMF's and specifically the new Atrium, and Zach has assured me this will be the production OTL to have if you own ZMF dynamics.  As for the 596, I don't have one yet but thanks for the info.  I just started doing my research on rectifiers that should work in that amp and the 596 is on my radar, as well as the U52 and GZ34.


----------



## UntilThen

Wes S said:


> The amp I am planning on getting is a Decware CSP3 OTL.



Noice, very nice. Uses 6922 input and output tubes with 5u4g rectifier. So yeah 596 will work in that amp and it's a beautiful looking line stage preamp / headphone amp.


----------



## UntilThen

Take 2 with Bendix 6080wb graphite plates. Not as bright as the 5998 but the bass weight and texture is just great. 596 adds transparency and balances it out very well.


----------



## whirlwind

UntilThen said:


> Take 2 with Bendix 6080wb graphite plates. Not as bright as the 5998 but the bass weight and texture is just great. 596 adds transparency and balances it out very well.


Looks like you scored a USAF 596


----------



## UntilThen

whirlwind said:


> Looks like you scored a USAF 596



Correct Joe. Got it from Jack. He's wonderful to deal with. https://wooaudio.com/tubes/usaf596-with-adapter

Premium price but hard to find new ones now and the adapter is really good.

I think USAF is United States Air Force?


----------



## whirlwind

UntilThen said:


> Correct Joe. Got it from Jack. He's wonderful to deal with. https://wooaudio.com/tubes/usaf596-with-adapter
> 
> Premium price but hard to find new ones now and the adapter is really good.
> 
> I think USAF is United States Air Force?


I think so.

 Made by United Electronics for United States Air Force.

Oh wow, yeah, those are really are premium price getting them from Woo Audio.


----------



## UntilThen

whirlwind said:


> I think so.
> 
> Made by United Electronics for United States Air Force.
> 
> Oh wow, yeah, those are really are premium price getting them from Woo Audio.



Premium price they may be but I just heard from Jack. He was apologetic that this has happened and he said that this is rather rare for that mistake to be made. So he's going to give me a replacement 5 pin and I can keep the 8 pins adapter. What can I say except that I will be doing business with Woo Audio again. 

Actually while I was ordering the 596 and adapter, he ask if I wanted EL12 spez adapters made. Now I might really consider that. Those are really good adapters.


----------



## whirlwind

UntilThen said:


> Premium price they may be but I just heard from Jack. He was apologetic that this has happened and he said that this is rather rare for that mistake to be made. So he's going to give me a replacement 5 pin and I can keep the 8 pins adapter. What can I say except that I will be doing business with Woo Audio again.
> 
> Actually while I was ordering the 596 and adapter, he ask if I wanted EL12 spez adapters made. Now I might really consider that. Those are really good adapters.


Mistakes happen.

I know this to be a fact, as my wife reminds me frequently


----------



## UntilThen

whirlwind said:


> Mistakes happen.
> 
> I know this to be a fact, as my wife reminds me frequently



Wow just got an email that the replacement adapter is already being sent out by USPS First Class Mail Intl.

I may have to order a Wa33 Elite now and send the bill to @bcowen


----------



## SlothRock

Swapping out the TSBG tubes for RCA VT-231’s. Another lovely pairing with the 5998’s:


----------



## paradoxper

Losing the night through the R10 for a time


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Let the plasma glow!!!


----------



## jonathan c

Must be playing the works of Hank Mobley on Blue Note…😂


----------



## Thaddy

Tossed in the Sophia Princess tonight.


----------



## Wes S

Got to love the glow of the RFT EZ81 (back tube), and it definitely sounds as "bright/good" as it looks.


----------



## paradoxper

45 meshies ruin any semblance of a sleep schedule


----------



## UntilThen

EL34 6CA7 MULLARD-LABEL M.B.L.E., Bruxelles base match pair double D getter halo 1950. Liquid midrange. Doesn't get better than that. Mullard GZ34 metal base rectifier and Brimar 6SL7 with red lettering.


----------



## Thaddy

@UntilThen I absolutely love that amp, I wish I had one in black sitting next to my WA22.


----------



## UntilThen

Thaddy said:


> @UntilThen I absolutely love that amp, I wish I had one in black sitting next to my WA22.



Tomas can build you one in black. This is the black Odyssey.


----------



## Thaddy

Oh interesting, now we're talking.  Those are KT88's, 6SL7's, and dual 5V4G rectifiers?  I may have to contact him about something like that but with a single rectifier, I'd love to be able to leverage my existing WA22 tube stash.


----------



## UntilThen

Thaddy said:


> Oh interesting, now we're talking.  Those are KT88's, 6SL7's, and dual 5V4G rectifiers?  I may have to contact him about something like that but with a single rectifier, I'd love to be able to leverage my existing WA22 tube stash.



The new owner chose to use the mother of all pentodes KT170.    This amp will be able to use the following power tubes: KT170, KT120, KT88, EL34, 807, 6550, 6L6GC, EL38, EL39, EL156, EL12 spez etc etc etc.

Drivers you have a choice: 6SN7 or 6SL7 or even 12au7, 12at7, 12ax7 using adapters.

Rectifiers: 5U4G, GZ34, U52, 53KU, GZ32, 596 etc etc.

Yup definitely single rectifier if you want it quieter or for even quieter, go with solid state rectification but we are tube heads, so we need our tube rectification fix !

15w in triode and 20w in UL mode. Specify speakers out as well and you can drive your exotic monitors.


----------



## Thaddy

UntilThen said:


> The new owner chose to use the mother of all pentodes KT170.    This amp will be able to use the following power tubes: KT170, KT120, KT88, EL34, 807, 6550, 6L6GC, EL38, EL39, EL156, EL12 spez etc etc etc.
> 
> Drivers you have a choice: 6SN7 or 6SL7 or even 12au7, 12at7, 12ax7 using adapters.
> 
> ...


Music to my ears   I've got a great selection of those drivers and rectifiers, no need for solid state anything (I have a GS-X Mk2 for that!).


----------



## UntilThen

That is why I bought this 596 rectifier from Woo Audio to be used in Odyssey but the correct adapter is taking forever to arrive. USPS needs fighter jets for delivery.


----------



## Wes S




----------



## lumdicks

How many tubes can you count here?


----------



## Wes S

lumdicks said:


> How many tubes can you count here?


There is no way in hell (pun intended ), that I could run that many tubes in my listening room here in Texas without heating up the room beyond comfort.  My AC unit could never keep up with all that heat. . .  but it sure as heck looks like a fun place to be!


----------



## lumdicks

Wes S said:


> There is no way in hell (pun intended ), that I could run that many tubes in my listening room here in Texas without heating up the room beyond comfort.  My AC unit could never keep up with all that heat. . .  but it sure as heck looks like a fun place to be!


Yes it is damn hot as hell...... just turned all on for taking picture only.


----------



## whirlwind

Ha, it is pretty amazing at the amount of heat that the tubes can put out. 

The 6336 A tubes, the ones with the graphite plates like the Bendix 6080. 
In my amp I can literally feel the heat on my body as it is only about 18 inches from me if I am sitting at the pc.
Great for the winter months in Ohio.


----------



## UntilThen

5th June 2022. It's winter downunder. I use my tube amps regardless of the seasons.


----------



## SlothRock

Never can get enough of these vibes


----------



## Wes S

SlothRock said:


> Never can get enough of these vibes


Lovely tube combo.  Midrange city right there.


----------



## UntilThen

It's a wintry Sunday night. Chilling after dinner with 300b.


----------



## paradoxper

The night starts now


----------



## UntilThen

paradoxper said:


> The night starts now



That's a nice picture and Supratek hails from my country. Makers of beautiful amps and preamps.


----------



## paradoxper

UntilThen said:


> That's a nice picture and Supratek hails from my country. Makers of beautiful amps and preamps.


Mick really is a savant. With home pride, it's surprising you don't have one!


----------



## UntilThen

paradoxper said:


> Mick really is a savant. With home pride, it's surprising you don't have one!



Because I have no need for a preamp at this stage.


----------



## paradoxper

UntilThen said:


> Because I have no need for a preamp at this stage.


Need is too much a reasonable consideration.


----------



## paradoxper

Noon and I am in much trouble.


----------



## lumdicks

Elrog 300B, Telefunken CCa and GEC KT88 on Fostex HP-V8.


----------



## wwmhf

lumdicks said:


> Elrog 300B, Telefunken CCa and GEC KT88 on Fostex HP-V8.


An ancient spaceship.


----------



## wwmhf

UntilThen said:


> 5th June 2022. It's winter downunder. I use my tube amps regardless of the seasons.


one in the middle with prominent ears for sure!


----------



## wwmhf

ColSaulTigh said:


> Let the plasma glow!!!


ghosty???


----------



## wwmhf

UntilThen said:


> Tomas can build you one in black. This is the black Odyssey.


Seems to be muscular!


----------



## UntilThen

wwmhf said:


> Seems to be muscular!



Built to drive Susvara. It is muscular and is also a speaker amp.


----------



## Wes S




----------



## Thaddy

wwmhf said:


> Seems to be muscular!


I've got a similar version in the order queue at the moment   It's going to be an awesome amp.


----------



## Shane D

A side profile shot of my iFi Pro iCAN.


----------



## RestoredSparda

Tubes...


----------



## ColSaulTigh




----------



## whirlwind




----------



## wwmhf

ColSaulTigh said:


>


I like the 2nd and the 3rd ones


----------



## wwmhf (Aug 6, 2022)

UntilThen said:


> 5th June 2022. It's winter downunder. I use my tube amps regardless of the seasons.


The purple hue makes it regal


----------



## UntilThen

Shine on you crazy diamonds.


----------



## vsg28




----------



## Wes S

ColSaulTigh said:


>


Nice pics!  My Elrog ER300B's are out for delivery and I can't wait to experience this stunning glow in person.


----------



## ColSaulTigh

Wes S said:


> Nice pics!  My Elrog ER300B's are out for delivery and I can't wait to experience this stunning glow in person.


Have some sunglasses handy.


----------



## wwmhf

vsg28 said:


>


Amp's tubes against tubes of the whole town! I like these shots, especially the 2nd one


----------



## Wes S (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## samr33




----------



## paradoxper

Their glow is matched by their peerless sound. I can't wait to roll quads!


----------



## Wes S




----------



## RestoredSparda




----------



## nick n




----------



## wwmhf

Wes S said:


>


Two toasters and two gas stoves! Hot


----------



## paradoxper

Glow On


----------

